# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Չեմպիոնների Լիգա 2009/2010

## Yellow Raven

Ավարտվեց ՉԼ այս խաղարկության որակավորման 3-րդ փուլը :Smile: 

Ի ուրախություն մեզ, ռումինական Տիմիշոարան հաղթահարեց Ուեֆայի գավաթակիր Շախտյորի արգելքը ու դուրս եկավ 4-րդ փուլ :Smile: 
Ավելի հավանական է դառնում խմբային մրցաշարում Քարամյան եղբայրներին տեսնելը :Hands Up: 

Իսկ մենք մտածելու առիթ ունենք, արդեն 4-րդ փուլ են անցնում նաև օրինակ լիտվական Վենտսպիլսը կամ մոլդովական Շերիֆը, իսկ հայկական թիմերը չեն կարողանում անգամ 1 մրցակցի շրջանցել :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ մենք մտածելու առիթ ունենք...


Ֆուտբոլում մեր մտածելու առիթները արդեն տասնամյակների պատմություն ունեն  :Sad:

----------


## Zidane

Իսկ չորրորդ փուլի վիճակահանությունը երբ ա ?

----------


## Սերխիո

Группа А
1. "Бавария" (Германия)
2. "Ювентус" (Италия)
3. "Бордо" (Франция)
4. "Маккаби" Хайфа (Израиль)
Группа Е
1. "Ливерпуль" (Англия)
2. "Лион" (Франция)
3. "Фиорентина" (Италия)
4. "Дебрецен" (Венгрия) 

Группа В
1. "Манчестер Юнайтед" (Англия)
2. ЦСКА (РОССИЯ)
3. "Бешикташ" (Турция)
4. "Вольфсбург" (Германия)
Группа F
1. "Барселона" (Испания)
2. "Интер" (Италия)
3. "Динамо" К (Украина)
4. "РУБИН" (РОССИЯ) 

Группа C
1. "Милан" (Италия)
2. "Реал" (Испания)
3. "Марсель" (Франция)
4. "Цюрих" (Швецария)
Группа G
1. "Севилья" (Испания)
2. "Рейнджерс" (Шотландия)
3. "Штутгарт" (Германия)
4. "Униря" (Румыния) 

Группа D
1. "Челси" (Англия)
2. "Порту" (Португалия)
3. "Атлетико" (Испания)
4. АПОЕЛ (Кипр)
Группа H
1. "Арсенал" (Англия)
2. "Алкмаар" (Голландия)
3. "Олимпиакос" (Греция)
4. "Стандард" (Бельгия) 

Թարգմանելու հավես չկա, ասի շուտ տեղադրեմ

----------

Ambrosine (27.08.2009), GevSky (28.08.2009), h.s. (27.08.2009), Surveyr (28.08.2009), Ungrateful (27.08.2009), Venus (02.09.2009), Yellow Raven (27.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (01.09.2009), Ռեդ (27.08.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Ես էլ նոր վիճակահանությունն էի նայում:  :Smile: 
Արսենալի ու Չելսիյի բախտը բերեց:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես էլ նոր վիճակահանությունն էի նայում: 
> Արսենալի ու Չելսիյի բախտը բերեց:


Չելսիինը ետքան չէ, ինչքան Սևիլյայի  խումբ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վաու, Բարսելոնա-Ինտեր :Hands Up:  Էտո՛ո-Իբրահիմովիչ դիմակայությունը շատ հետաքրքիրա լինելու :Blush: 

Ռեալի բախտը բերեց, Միլանը ամենահարմարն էր առաջին զամբյուղի հնարավոր մրցակիցներից :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալի բախտը բերեց, Միլանը ամենահարմարն էր առաջին զամբյուղի հնարավոր մրցակիցներից


Վահիկ ջան ,եթե ակումբի նպատակը միայն մրցաշարում հաղթանակն ա,իրա համար ընդհանուր առմամբ թքած, թե ով կլինի :Wink:  Նույն էլ կասեմ իմ անունից :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռեալ - Միլան  :Hands Up: 
էս խաղին տարիներով եմ սպասել...

----------

erewanski (27.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ինչ հետաքրքիրա... Ռեալի ու Բարսայի նաև Միլանի ու Ինտեռի սառը պատերազմ... 2 կլասիկոներ խաչվել են շախմատաձև... Այստեղ նաև իսպանական ու իտալական առաջնությունների դիմակայությունա

----------

Amourchik (31.08.2009), Yellow Raven (28.08.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Բավարիան 1-ին տեղնա բռնելու !!!

----------


## h.s.

> Բավարիան 1-ին տեղնա բռնելու !!!


Թող փորձի :Smile:

----------


## FC Bayern

> Թող փորձի


Ուզում ես ասես, Բավարիայի կողմից չես, թե չի կարող 1-ին տեղը զբաղեցնել  ?

----------


## h.s.

> Ուզում ես ասես, Բավարիայի կողմից չես, թե չի կարող 1-ին տեղը զբաղեցնել  ?


Ես Բարսայի երկրպագու եմ ու Բավարիային մի քիչ համակրում եմ :Wink:  Ամեն ինչ կախվածա, թե Յուվեի հետ ոնց կխաղա։

----------


## GevSky

Հիմա ինչ էական է խմբում որ տեղը կզբաղեցնի, կարևորը 1/8 դուրս գա, ինձ չի թվում որ խմբում առաջին տեղը զբաղեցնելով դու կհամարես Բավարիայի համար մրցաշրջանը հաջողված :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

դեռ չկան խաղերի օրերը?

----------


## REAL_ist

շատ թուլա Բավարիայի պաշտպանությունը, չի համապատասխանում հարձակման մակարդակին, իսկ եթե ետ բալանսը չկա դժվար հաջողություններ լինեն

----------


## GevSky

> դեռ չկան խաղերի օրերը?


*Խմբային փուլ
Սեպտեմբեր   15/16.2009 -  1 տուր
Սեպտեմբեր   29/30.2009 - 2 տուր
Հոկտեմբեր     20/21.2009 - 3 տուր
Նոյեմբեր         03/04.2009 - 4 տուր 
Նոյեմբեր         24/25.2009 - 5 տուր
Դեկտեմբեր    08/09.2009 - 6-տուր

1/8 եզրափակիչ
Փետրվար      16/17/23/24.2010 - առաջին խաղեր
Մարտ             09/10/16/17.2010 - պատասխան խաղեր

1/4 եզրափակիչ 
Մարտ             30/31.2010 - առաջին խաղեր
Ապրիլ             06/07.2010 -պատասխան խաղեր

Կիսաեզրափակիչ
Ապրիլ             20/21.2010 - առաջին խաղեր
Ապրիլ             27/28.2010 - պատասխան խաղեր

Եզրափակիչ
Մայիսի 22. 2010 - Մադրիդ  - «Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեու»*

----------

Amourchik (02.09.2009), h.s. (02.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (02.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

> Ես Բարսայի երկրպագու եմ ու Բավարիային մի քիչ համակրում եմ Ամեն ինչ կախվածա, թե Յուվեի հետ ոնց կխաղա։


Ալիանց Արենայում Բավարիան կհաղթի Յուիվեին  :Hands Up:

----------


## FC Bayern

> շատ թուլա Բավարիայի պաշտպանությունը, չի համապատասխանում հարձակման մակարդակին, իսկ եթե ետ բալանսը չկա դժվար հաջողություններ լինեն


Բավարիա 3-0 Վոլֆսբուրգ խաղը չես նայել ?? Էտ խաղում Բավարիայի և պաշտպանությունը, և հարձակումը շատ լավ էր

----------


## Venus

Լավ է , այս տարի էլի 4 հատ իտալական թիմ կա մրցաշարում, ու այս տարի ավելի հետաքրքիր է լինելու չեմպիոնների լիգան, որովհետև Միլանն է խաղալու  :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բավարիա 3-0 Վոլֆսբուրգ խաղը չես նայել ?? Էտ խաղում Բավարիայի և պաշտպանությունը, և հարձակումը շատ լավ էր


Մի խաղ լավ խաղացին, բայց Լուսիոյի կորուստը ինձ թվումա զգացնել կտա: Ափսոս ծախին տղուն, թե չե Բավարիան մի գլուխ ավելի ուժեղ կլիներ:

----------


## Amourchik

> Եզրափակիչ[/COLOR]
> Մայիսի 22. 2010 - Մադրիդ  - «_Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեու_»[/B]


 :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (02.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> 


Անընդմեջ չեմպիոն դառնալ Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեուում՝ կրկնակի հաճույք  :Love:

----------

Arman_I (02.09.2009), h.s. (02.09.2009), Yellow Raven (02.09.2009), Ներսես_AM (02.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> 


Սենց ստատիստիկա կա, որ ֆինալիստներից ոչ ոք հիմնականում ֆինալը սեփական դաշտում չի խաղա.... մի բան իմացել են որ էտ դաշտն են ընտրել :Wink:

----------

Լեո (02.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

> Մի խաղ լավ խաղացին, բայց Լուսիոյի կորուստը ինձ թվումա զգացնել կտա: Ափսոս ծախին տղուն, թե չե Բավարիան մի գլուխ ավելի ուժեղ կլիներ:


Լուսիոն գնացելա, բայց նրա փոխարեն 2-րդ Բավարիայից երիտասարդ տաղանդ ա եկել՝ Հոլգեր Բադշտուբեր, հիանալի պաշտպանա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սենց ստատիստիկա կա, որ ֆինալիստներից ոչ ոք հիմնականում ֆինալը սեփական դաշտում չի խաղա.... մի բան իմացել են որ էտ դաշտն են ընտրել


Այո, մի բան իմացել են. իմացել են, որ կապտանռնագույն դրոշ չի ծածանվի այնտեղ :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (03.09.2009), Մանուլ (02.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Այո, մի բան իմացել են. իմացել են, որ կապտանռնագույն դրոշ չի ծածանվի այնտեղ


Կստիպենք ծածանել  :Smile:  Պետք լինի՝ 2-6-ի գնով  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կստիպենք ծածանել  Պետք լինի՝ 2-6-ի գնով


Մենք էլ կստիպենք վիճակագրությանը փոխվել  :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (03.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Չգիտեք, թե ամսի 15-ին որ խաղերն են ցույց տալու Հ1-ով և Արարատով ???

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման փակվում է, մինչև մաքրվելը: Բոլոր թեմայից դուրս գրառումների հեղինակները ամեն գրառման համար հատիկ-հատիկ տուգանային են ստանալու:*

----------

Yellow Raven (04.09.2009), Ուրվական (04.09.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման վերաբացվում է: Մյուս անգամ թեման զրուցարանի վերածողները պատժվելու են ավելի բարձր միավորներով, ու շատ հնարավորա բաժնից արգելափակվեն:*

----------

FC Bayern (15.09.2009), Ուրվական (04.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

http://www.sports.ru/football/29940902.html
Հլա պետքա Մեսսիին մեղադրեին ել... Էս ինչա կատարվում.. ուղղակի չեմ սիրում որ մի ֆուտբոլիստի շուրջ սենց խոսակցություններա գնում սենց խաղերի դեպքում :Bad:

----------


## xaladilnick

Մի հատ ասեք էլի էսօր ինչ են ցույց տալու :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Մի հատ ասեք էլի էսօր ինչ են ցույց տալու


*Հ1* _23:45_ Ցյուրիխ - Ռեալ 
*Արարատ* _23:45_ Չելսի - Պորտու

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ամենակարգին խաղը Բավարիայի խաղնա լինելու :Hands Up:

----------

FC Bayern (15.09.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Չելսին կարելի ա նայել

----------


## xaladilnick

Մեղսի :Tongue:  Կնայեմ Չելսիինը :Smile:

----------


## FC Bayern

Փոխանակ Մաքաբի Բավարիա խաղը ցույց տան ........

----------


## FC Bayern

> Ամենակարգին խաղը Բավարիայի խաղնա լինելու


Goooal ջան եթե Բավարիայի խաղն ես ուզում, խնդրեմ 

http://www.live-football.cn/cl/macca...-15092009.html
http://soccertvlive.net/
http://www.smotrisport.com/p-20224.html
http://www.atdhe.net/9177/watch-macc...-bayern-munich

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Goooal ջան եթե Բավարիայի խաղն ես ուզում, խնդրեմ 
> 
> http://www.live-football.cn/cl/macca...-15092009.html
> http://soccertvlive.net/
> http://www.smotrisport.com/p-20224.html
> http://www.atdhe.net/9177/watch-macc...-bayern-munich


մերսի բայց ես NTV - ով եմ նայում, Պ2 ի տոտալ բոլշէ եմ դրե

----------


## Ապե Ջան

էս էլ ձեր ռեալը չի կարում խաղա :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

վայ Ronaldon միամիտ գոլ արեց

----------


## Vaho

> էս էլ ձեր ռեալը չի կարում խաղա


 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 


միամիտ միամիտ գոլեր էն լինում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Vaho

> միամիտ միամիտ գոլեր էն լինում


Միամիտ՞ :Think:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## GevSky

Ճիշտն ասած նտվ-ով բոլոր խաղերի լավ պահերը օնլայն ցույց են տալիս ու դեռ ոչ մի խաղ չի տարբերվում իրա գրավչությամբ.... Մեջներից քիչ թե շատ Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ - Հապոել խաղնա դիտարժան. Չելսին հիասթափեցնումա,  Բավարիան դեռ չի հասկացել ոնց պետքա խաղա, նույնը Յուվենտւսի մասինա, Միլանը շարունակում է իրա ռեգրեսը, հաղթողի դերումա, դե իսկ Ռեալը մենակա դաշտում ոնց որ թե.... ՈՒղղակի ամոթա որ Ցյուրիխի պես թիմերը գալիս հասնում եմ ՉԼ ու տենց խաղ են ցույց տալիս :Bad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Միամիտ՞


հա հա միամիտ

----------


## Vaho

> հա հա միամիտ


Միամիտ միամիտ 2:5 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Թյուրիխի վռատարը Ռոնալդուին հլը շատ կտենա իրա կաշմառնի երազներում :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Միամիտ միամիտ 2:5
> 
> Թյուրիխի վռատարը Ռոնալդուին հլը շատ կտենա իրա կաշմառնի երազներում


բայց 6 հատ դեղինն էլ վատ չի չէ?

----------


## Լեո

> վայ Ronaldon միամիտ գոլ արեց


Արե՞ց  :Think:  Իմ տեսնելով ոնց որ խփեց  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Արե՞ց  Իմ տեսնելով ոնց որ խփեց


Չէ չէ էս անգամ արեց

----------


## Vaho

> բայց 6 հատ դեղինն էլ վատ չի չէ?


Ինձ խես՞ հարցնում

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինձ խես՞ հարցնում


հարցնում եմ բարձրակարգ թիմին լավա թե վատ?

----------


## Vaho

> հարցնում եմ բարձրակարգ թիմին լավա թե վատ?


Նոռմալա, 
բայց հաշվի առ որ էդ 6 ից 3 ը «եթե ոչ բոլորը» անիմաստ տեղը ցույց տվեց, մանավանդ Կակայինը, Կասիլիասինը, Դիարաինը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Նոռմալա, 
> բայց հաշվի առ որ էդ 6 ից 3 ը «եթե ոչ բոլորը» անիմաստ տեղը ցույց տվեց, մանավանդ Կակայինը, Կասիլիասինը, Դիարաինը


չգիտեմ, ուշադրությմաբ խաղը չեմ նայել, ստատիստիկան էյ նայում

----------


## Լեո

> Նոռմալա, 
> բայց հաշվի առ որ էդ 6 ից 3 ը «եթե ոչ բոլորը» անիմաստ տեղը ցույց տվեց, մանավանդ Կակայինը, Կասիլիասինը, Դիարաինը


Կակայի ու Կասի դեղինները միանգամայն տեղին էին: Դիարայի՝ դեղին ստանալու պահը չեմ տեսել, չեմ կարող ասել տեղին էր, թե չէ:

----------


## Vaho

> չգիտեմ, ուշադրությմաբ խաղը չեմ նայել, ստատիստիկան էյ նայում


Եթե ՆՏվ ունես հիմա նորից էդ խախն են ցույց տալիս, սկզբից կուզես նայի

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Թյուրիխի վռատարը Ռոնալդուին հլը շատ կտենա իրա կաշմառնի երազներում


Ո՞նց, Ցյուրիխը վռատար ունե՞ր, ես որ չեմ նկատել... Որ ուզում ես ճիշտը իմանաս, Ռեալը վատ խաղ էր խաղում....  Ցյուրիխը լավ դիմադրություն էր ցույց տալիս, ես չէի սպասում որ տենց կխաղա Ռեալի դեմ... ՈՒրիշ հարցա կոնկրետ դարպասապահը, դա ուրիշ հարցա.. էնդեղ էլի եմ ասում դարպասապահ չկար... Ռոնալդուի հարվածները լավն էին բայց ոչ այնքան լավ որ համարվեր վարպետորեն ու նորմալ դարպասապահը չբռներ... ուղղակի նշան էր բռնում դարպասին ու խփում, մնացածը դարպասապահի գործներ.... :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Կակայի ու Կասի դեղինները միանգամայն տեղին էին: Դիարայի՝ դեղին ստանալու պահը չեմ տեսել, չեմ կարող ասել տեղին էր, թե չէ:


Լեո ջան հենց կակռազ էդ երկուսինը տեղին չեր մանավանդ Կասինը,

----------


## GevSky

> Կակայի ու Կասի դեղինները միանգամայն տեղին էին: Դիարայի՝ դեղին ստանալու պահը չեմ տեսել, չեմ կարող ասել տեղին էր, թե չէ:


Դիարայի դեղինը միանշանակ էր.. Մեխուտոն լիներ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կարմիր էլ ցուց կտար...  Իսկ Իկերին չէր կարա չտար, որովհետև վտանգավոր գրոհ էր կասեցրել տուգանայինում... Միգուցե կամաց բայց կպավ հարձակվողին առանց գնդակի

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան հենց կակռազ էդ երկուսինը տեղին չեր մանավանդ Կասինը,


Կասը վերջին հույսի խախտում արեց, Կական, տեսնելով որ գնդակին չի հասնում, միտումնավոր ետևից քաշեց ու գցեց մրցակցին, իսկ ինչպես գիտենք, դրանք «մաքուր դեղիններ» են  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Ո՞նց, Ցյուրիխը վռատար ունե՞ր, ես որ չեմ նկատել... Որ ուզում ես ճիշտը իմանաս, Ռեալը վատ խաղ էր խաղում....  Ցյուրիխը լավ դիմադրություն էր ցույց տալիս, ես չէի սպասում որ տենց կխաղա Ռեալի դեմ... ՈՒրիշ հարցա կոնկրետ դարպասապահը, դա ուրիշ հարցա.. էնդեղ էլի եմ ասում դարպասապահ չկար... Ռոնալդուի հարվածները լավն էին բայց ոչ այնքան լավ որ համարվեր վարպետորեն ու նորմալ դարպասապահը չբռներ... ուղղակի նշան էր բռնում դարպասին ու խփում, մնացածը դարպասապահի գործներ....


Դե միշտել ցածրակարգ թմերի հետ դժվարա խաղալը չգիտես՞, խաղում են մինջև վերջին խազը, որ իրանցը ցույց տան, երևի Ռեալին էլ պետք չեր խաղալ իրա ունակությունների վերջին հնարավուրությունների չափ, իչքան պետք էր էնքան ել խաղաց էլի

----------


## Vaho

> Կասը վերջին հույսի խախտում արեց, Կական, տեսնելով որ գնդակին չի հասնում, միտումնավոր ետևից քաշեց ու գցեց մրցակցին, իսկ ինչպես գիտենք, դրանք «մաքուր դեղիններ» են


Կասը խաղտում չի արել, պենալ չկար

----------


## GevSky

> Կասը խաղտում չի արել, պենալ չկար


Սպոռնի հարցա... էս էն դեպքնա որ մնումա դատավորի որոշման վրա, որովհետև փաստ էր որ կպավ ու հարձակվողը ընկավ.... թե ինչքան էր արդար այդ դրվագում 11 մ դնել դա ուրիշ հարց էր... որովհետև ընկնողնել դերասանական վարպետությունից զուրկ չէր...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա խաղին, ասեմ որ խաղով չհաղթեց Ռեալը, այլ կլասով... ինչքան մյուս թիմը իրան ճղում էր, մեկա կարևոր պահերին իրանց հայաթի խաղերն էին հիշում....

----------


## Լեո

> Կասը խաղտում չի արել, պենալ չկար


Ինձ թվում ա՝ ամեն դեպքում հպում կար  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սերխիո

պենալ չկար ,բայց դե մրցավարն էլ սխալվելու իրավունք ունի :Wink: 
ցյուրիխը չէր պայքարում ,իրան կոտորում էր` կամ ինքն էր ջարդում ,կամ գնում քցվում էր ոտի տակ , հավայի տղեք գլխին շինին :Angry2:

----------

Amourchik (16.09.2009), Vaho (17.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Մաքաբի Հաիֆա 0-3 Բավարիա Մյունխեն  :Hands Up: 

Գոլերը՝
64՝ Դանիել վան Բույտեն
85՝, 88՝ Թոմաս Մյուլլեր 

Թոմաս Մյուլլերը իրոք որ տաղանդա ! Ա խմբի մեջ Բավարիան առաջինն է !!

----------

Venus (16.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (16.09.2009), Լեո (16.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

> Մաքաբի Հաիֆա 0-3 Բավարիա Մյունխեն 
> 
> Գոլերը՝
> 64՝ Դանիել վան Բույտեն
> 85՝, 88՝ Թոմաս Մյուլլեր 
> 
> Թոմաս Մյուլլերը իրոք որ տաղանդա ! Ա խմբի մեջ Բավարիան առաջինն է !! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFp6aCuOU5M


Չէէէէէէէէէէ Ա խմբում Յուվենթուսն է առաջինը  :Tongue:

----------


## h.s.

Գև-ը ճիշտա ասում, Ռեալը իրա կլասի հաշվին կրեց: Ցյուրիխի դարպասապահն էլ տուֆտի մեկն էր: Որ իրա վրա էկած հարվածները չի պահում, էլ խի են կանգնացնում դարպասին :Xeloq:  Սլավան էլ ասումա հարվածներն այնքան ուժեղ էին, որ դարպասապահը չկարողացավ փրկել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Առաջի ուդառը ոչմիձև չէր կարա բռներ...
Ինչ մնումա պենալին էական բան չի, որ շատ ծավալվենք, բայց խաղացողը ընկավ ընկնելուց կպավ Կասին, դեղին պետքա տար սիմուլյացիայի համար:

----------

Amourchik (16.09.2009), Vaho (17.09.2009), Սերխիո (16.09.2009)

----------


## salatik

նենց հիմար երազ էի տեսել, տենց էլ գիտեի որ Յուվեն չի հաղթի, Դիեգոն էլ վնասվածք ուներ, կանխազգացում կար մոտս

----------


## REAL_ist

> ասեմ որ խաղով չհաղթեց Ռեալը


 :Shok: առաջին տայմում գնդակի երես չտեսան շվեցարացիները, 21 հարված դարպասին, էլ խաղով հաղթելը ոնցա լինում?
Ուրիշ հարց որ Ալոնսոն գնաց խաղը փոխվեց...

----------

Amourchik (16.09.2009), Yellow Raven (16.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր մեզ... արժանի էին հաղթանակի, խաղով էլ հաղթեցին, բա էլ ինչո՞վ :Shok:  Էլի սկսեցիք ինչ-որ պատճառներ փնտրե՞լ: Էդքան անհավատալի ա, որ Ռեալը կհաղթի՞: Պատահական գոլեր :Jpit: ... պատահականը շվեյցարացիների 2 գոլերն էին:

Դեղին քարտերը քննարկել իմաստ չունի, որովհետև Ատկինսոնը սկզբունքորեն ամեն խախտման համար դեղին էր ցույց տալիս:

----------

Amourchik (16.09.2009), Vaho (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Շնորհավոր մեզ... արժանի էին հաղթանակի, խաղով էլ հաղթեցին, բա էլ ինչո՞վ Էլի սկսեցիք ինչ-որ պատճառներ փնտրե՞լ: Էդքան անհավատալի ա, որ Ռեալը կհաղթի՞: Պատահական գոլեր... պատահականը շվեյցարացիների 2 գոլերն էին:
> 
> Դեղին քարտերը քննարկել իմաստ չունի, որովհետև Ատկինսոնը սկզբունքորեն ամեն խախտման համար դեղին էր ցույց տալիս:


Հա էլի, խաղաց գոլ խփեց հաղթեց, Շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2009), Amourchik (16.09.2009), Vaho (17.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Մենամարտից առաջ. Մուրինյոն արդեն նշել է հիմնական կազմը
> 
> 
> Այսօր կայանալիք Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի առաջին տուրի երկրորդ օրվա հանդիպումներում, անկասկած, «Ինտեր» – «Բարսելոնա» մրցավեճը առանձահատուկ է։ Մրցավեճից առաջ երկու ակումբների գլխավոր մարզիչները խոսել են այս խաղից ունեցած իրենց ակնկալիքների մասին։
> 
> Ժոզե Մուրինյո, «Ինտեր».
> «Սա միայն առաջին խաղն է։ Չեմ ուզում մտածել, որ «Բարսելոնան» է ֆավորիտը։ Էտո՛Օն միշտ էլ լավ է տրամադրվում խաղերից առաջ ու նա ծնվել է հաղթելու համար։ Նա սիրում է ֆուտբոլ խաղալ ու երբ նա խաղադաշտում է, նա կարծես ուրիշ մարդ է դառնում։ Նա լքել է «Բարսելոնան», բայց համոզված եմ, այն մինչ այժմ նրա սրտում է։ Չեմ կարծում, որ այս հանդիպումը ինչ-որ գերբնական նշանակություն ունի նրա համար. նա կխաղա այնպես, ինչպես միշտ է խաղում։ Նա ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունի. բոլորս գիտենք նրա հնարավորությունները։ Գվարդիոլան երջանիկ է, որ ունի Իբրահիմովիչին, ես երջանիկ եմ, որ ունեմ Էտո՛Օին, իսկ Էտո՛Օն երջանիկ է այստեղ, Միլանում։ Մենք խաղալու ենք «Բարսելոնայի» դեմ, այլ ոչ թե Իբրահիմովիչի։ Ամեն դեպքում, միշտ էլ հաճելի է հանդես գալ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստների դեմ։ Հիմա ես ձեզ կասեմ թիմի մեկնարկային կազմը այս հանդիպման համար ու կհեռանամ. Ժուլիո Սեզար, Մայկոն, Սամուել, Լուսիո, Կիվու, Ստանկովիչ կամ Մունտարի, Ձանետի, Տիագո Մոտա, Սնեյդեր, Միլիտո ու Էտո՛Օ»։
> 
> 
> ...


armsport.am

Սպասում եմ Բարսայի հաղթանակին :Smile:

----------

Լեո (16.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Սպասում եմ Բարսայի հաղթանակին


+1

----------


## Amourchik

http://blancos.info/
եթե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ լիներ բանը սրան չէր հասնի, փաստորեն ամեն ինչ այնքան մաքուր չի, ինչքան շատերն են կարծում :Wink: 
Շնորհավոր մեր հաղթանակաը, միանաշանակ արժանի ու մաքուր , ինչպես ասաց Կարեն Գիլոյանը՝«գերհամոզիչ» հաղթանակ էր :Tongue: բավական է նայել բոլոր խմբերի առաջատարների խաղերն ու արդյուքները , կերևա Ռեալի հաղթանակը ինչպիսին էր :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> բավական է նայել բոլոր խմբերի առաջատարների խաղերն ու արդյուքները , կերևա Ռեալի հաղթանակը ինչպիսին էր


Բավական է նայել Ռեալի մրցակիցն ով էր, կերևա Ռեալի հաղթանակը ինչպիսին էր  :Smile:  

Չնայած միայն մրցակցի դարպասապահին նայելն էլ բավական ու բավական է  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

ստավկա անողներ ,դրեք ինտեր Պ1 ու վայելելք 2.90 գործակիցը :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> ստավկա անողներ ,դրեք ինտեր Պ1 ու վայելելք 2.90 գործակիցը


Ստավկա անողներ, զգույշ եղեք. Բարսան Ռեալ չէ, Ինտերն էլ Յուվե չէ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ստավկա անողներ, զգույշ եղեք. Բարսան Ռեալ չէ, Ինտերն էլ Յուվե չէ


էս օր Բարսան պ2  ֆորա -1,5 լինելու 3,2 գործակցով, այ էտ ստավկայա

----------


## FC Bayern

> Չէէէէէէէէէէ Ա խմբում Յուվենթուսն է առաջինը


Չէ Վենուս ջան, Յուվե 1-1 Բորդո, իսկ Հաիֆա 0-3 Բավարիա, այսինքն Բավարիանա 1-ը  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## xaladilnick

0-0 :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Բարսան միանշանակ արժանի էր հաղթանակի, պարզապես Ինտերի մարզական բախտը բերեց: Ամեն դեպքում այսպիսի հաշիվը սպասելի էր:

Էնպես որ շատերի երազները սուտ դուրս եկան  :LOL:

----------


## Arman_I

Եվ ոնց կարելի էր այսպես անպատասխանատու վերաբերվել գոլային պահերին.... :Angry2: 
Ինչևէ...Ինտերն ու Մոուրինյոն հասան իրենց գերխնդրին,այն է մեկ միավոր Բարսայից... :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հալալ ա Արսենալին, ամոթ Բարսելոնին:

----------


## Arman_I

> Հալալ ա Արսենալին, *ամոթ Բարսելոնին*:


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 
Աաաաաաաաաաա..... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: Ամո՛թ-Ամո՛թ-Հեռացե՛ք :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աաաաաաաաաաա.....Ամո՛թ-Ամո՛թ-Հեռացե՛ք


Բա, տեսնու՞մ ես՝ ինչ մեծ կարծիքի եմ Բարսելոնի մասին  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հալալ ա Արսենալին, ամոթ Բարսելոնին:


Հա դե Ռեալը լիներ Սան Սիրոյում 5-1 կհաղթեր :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> Հալալ ա Արսենալին, ամոթ Բարսելոնին:


Իրոք ամոթ Բարսելոնին, Ռեալը էնքան ուժեղ էր որ 2-5 հաղթեց Ցյուրիխին, իսկ Բարսան այնքան ցածր մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում որ ոչ-ոքի խաղաց Ինտերի հետ... ամոթ..... :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

> Իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» հարձակվող Տիերի Անրին խոստովանել է, որ նրան հուսահատել է այն փաստը, որ ակումբի գլխավոր մարզիչը փոխարինեց նրան Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի խմբային փուլի առաջին խաղում՝ «Ինտերի» դեմ (0:0)։
> 
> «Ես զայրացա, երբ փոխարինվեցի։ Չէի ցանկանում լքել խաղադաշտը։ Երբ տեղափոխվեցի եզր, կարող էի գնահատել Մայկոնի իրավիճակը. նա արդեն հոգնել էր», – մեջբերում է Անրիի խոսքերը Sport.es-ը։


armsport.am

Ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ Անրիի փոխարեն Իբրաին փոխարինել :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> ամոթ Բարսելոնին:


Վայ Աստղ Աստղ  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Իրոք ամոթ, որ 2-6 չջախջախեց:

----------


## Vaho

Էտ ծամոնը հլը չի բժորել, հասկացանք էլի :Bad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էտ ծամոնը հլը չի բժորել, հասկացանք էլի


էտ էլ իրաննց  *Արարատ 73*-ն ա :Wink: 
մեկել մի հին, նամշոտ, բորբոսնած երգ , Ֆրանկոյի մասին :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (17.09.2009), Amourchik (18.09.2009), Legolas (08.10.2009), REAL_ist (17.09.2009), Vaho (17.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> մեկել մի հին, նամշոտ, բորբոսնած երգ , Ֆրանկոյի մասին


Թեկուզ նամշոտ ու բորբոսնած, բայց ճշմարի՛տ  :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

լավ խաղ էր բայց Ինտեր-Բարսան, ոնց որ հին ընլկերների հանդիպում լիներ :Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա դե Ռեալը լիներ Սան Սիրոյում 5-1 կհաղթեր


Ի՞նչ իմանաս, մինչև չիմանաս:



> Իրոք ամոթ Բարսելոնին, Ռեալը էնքան ուժեղ էր որ 2-5 հաղթեց Ցյուրիխին, իսկ Բարսան այնքան ցածր մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում որ ոչ-ոքի խաղաց Ինտերի հետ... ամոթ.....


Շատ ծիծաղելի է, շատ...
Թե ով ինչ մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում, կարևոր չի: Կարևորը այն էր, որ Բարսելոնը կարող էր հաղթել ու չհաղթեց: Հատկապես խաղի սկզբնամասը չօգտագործեց: Իսկ Ռեալը օգտվեց իր հնարավորություններից:




> Վայ Աստղ Աստղ 
> 
> Իրոք ամոթ, որ 2-6 չջախջախեց:





> Թեկուզ նամշոտ ու բորբոսնած, բայց ճշմարի՛տ


Էդ <<ճշմարտությունը>> բազմիցս հերքվել է տարբեր ձևերով՝ և վիճակագրական, և պատմական... այնպես որ նորից մի բորբոքեք այդ թեման, վայելեք ձեր 1 միավորը, եթե այդքան գոհ եք:  :Tongue: 

հ.գ. էլի 2-6՞՞՞  :Sad:  Որ ասեմ, Ներսեսը էլի կարմիր քարտ կտա :Beee:

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ Ռեալը օգտվեց իր հնարավորություններից:


Իհարկե, օգտագործեց բոլոր այն հնարավորությունները, երբ Ցյուրիխի դարպասպահը գնդակը բռնում և սիրուն տեղադրում էր սեփական դարպասում  :Smile:  Հալալ ա Ռեալին, ո՜նց էր կարողանում էր:




> Որ ասեմ, Ներսեսը էլի կարմիր քարտ կտա


Դավադիրնե՜ր  :Beee:

----------


## GevSky

> Շատ ծիծաղելի է, շատ...
> Թե ով ինչ մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում, կարևոր չի: Կարևորը այն էր, որ Բարսելոնը կարող էր հաղթել ու չհաղթեց: Հատկապես խաղի սկզբնամասը չօգտագործեց: Իսկ Ռեալը օգտվեց իր հնարավորություններից:


 Դե հնարավորությունը որնա որ Իգուաինը Ցյուրիխի սոխի մարգերի միջով անցավ ու գոլ խփեց.... Իսկ որ Բարսայի դեմ ամենալավ պաշտպանվող գրանդերից մեկն էր, ինչ հնարավորության մասին է խոսքը....  Ինտերը վերջերս Միլանին 4-0 հաղթեց, դե տենանք Ինտերից պարտված թիմի հետ ռեալը ոնց կխաղա, մինիմում 4 գնդակի առավելությամբ կհաղթի՞ :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ինտերը վերջերս Միլանին 4-0 հաղթեց, դե տենանք Ինտերից պարտված թիմի հետ ռեալը ոնց կխաղա, մինիմում 4 գնդակի առավելությամբ կհաղթի՞


ետ տրամաբանությամբ էլ `ձեր դաշտում ձեզ հաղթած էսպանյոլի հաղթեցինք իր իսկ դաշտում :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իհարկե, օգտագործեց բոլոր այն հնարավորությունները, երբ Ցյուրիխի դարպասպահը գնդակը բռնում և սիրուն տեղադրում էր սեփական դարպասում  Հալալ ա Ռեալին, ո՜նց էր կարողանում էր:





> Դե հնարավորությունը որնա որ Իգուաինը Ցյուրիխի սոխի մարգերի միջով անցավ ու գոլ խփեց.... Իսկ որ Բարսայի դեմ ամենալավ պաշտպանվող գրանդերից մեկն էր, ինչ հնարավորության մասին է խոսքը....  Ինտերը վերջերս Միլանին 4-0 հաղթեց, դե տենանք Ինտերից պարտված թիմի հետ ռեալը ոնց կխաղա, մինիմում 4 գնդակի առավելությամբ կհաղթի՞


Հա, վա՞յ, դուք բարոյական հաղթանակ եք տարել  :Smile:  :
Ինչպես չէի ֆայմել  :Fool:  :

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչպես չէի ֆայմել  :


Իսկ Բարսան թողած Ռեալի երկրպագու լինելու մասին ի՞նչ կասես  :Think: 

Կարող ես չպատասխանել, պատասխանդ արդեն մեջբերել եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (19.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ Բարսան թողած Ռեալի երկրպագու լինելու մասին ի՞նչ կասես 
> 
> Կարող ես չպատասխանել, պատասխանդ արդեն մեջբերել եմ


Կասեմ, որ վատ չէր լինի հավատարիմ մնալը  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> Կասեմ, որ վատ չէր լինի հավատարիմ մնալը


Հարցա առաջանում ու՞մ հավատարիմ մնալ, Ռեալը սկի ինքը իրան հավատարիմ չի, էնդեղ ռեալից բան մնացելա՞ որ... :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարցա առաջանում ու՞մ հավատարիմ մնալ, Ռեալը սկի ինքը իրան հավատարիմ չի, էնդեղ ռեալից բան մնացելա՞ որ...


Փաստորեն, Բարսելոնն էլ պիտի հաջողության չհասներ, եթե ինքն իրեն հավատարիմ մնալուց խոսքը գնաց :Smile: :

----------


## GevSky

> Փաստորեն, Բարսելոնն էլ պիտի հաջողության չհասներ, եթե ինքն իրեն հավատարիմ մնալուց խոսքը գնաց:


 Ասածդ չհասկացա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ասածդ չհասկացա


Շատ պարզ եմ գրել  :Wink:  :

----------


## Taurus

էսօր ինչ են ցույց տալու?

----------


## Լեո

> էսօր ինչ են ցույց տալու?


*Հ1 ----------- Բարսա - Ռուբին
Արարատ --- Լիվերպուլ - Լիոն
*

----------

Taurus (20.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռուբի՞ն  :Shok: 
2-րդ Ռուսաստանի հավաքական ա դառնալու, մենակ թե 2-րդ Պորտու չդառնա  :Clean:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռուբի՞ն 
> 2-րդ Ռուսաստանի հավաքական ա դառնալու, մենակ թե 2-րդ Պորտու չդառնա


Զենիթին էլ հիշիր  :Wink:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ռուսաստանը ցնծության մեջ է, Տատարստանում ազգային տոն է: Կազանի Ռուբինը Կատալոնիայում 2:1 հաշվով պարտության է մատնում ֆուտբոլի եվրոպական չեմպիոնների գավաթակիր, Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն Բարսելոնային: Երեկ մեկնարկեց չեմպիոնների լիգայի խմբային փուլի երրորդ տուրը և Ռուսաստանի չեմպիոնը Կամպ Նոու ստադիոնում մրցեց Բասրելոնայի հետ և մատուցեց ամենախոշոր սենսացիան: Արդեն 2-րդ րոպեին Ալեքսանդր Ռյազանցևը բացեց հաշիվը: Բարսելոնան միայն 48-րդ րոպեին Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչի շնորհիվ հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը, սակայն Գյոկդենիզ Կարադենիզը 73-րդ րոպեին գրավելով Վիկտոր Վալդեսի դարպասը մեծ հիասթափություն պատճառեց Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին, իսկ Ռուբինն այժմ 4 միավորով հավասարվեց Բասրելոանյին և Դինամոյին:

Կիևցիները Միլանում ոչ ոքի`2:2 հաշվով ավարտեցին հանդիպումը Իտալիայի չեմպիոն Ինտերի հետ: Իտալաիցները մեծ դժվարությամբ խուսափեցին պարտությունից: Այս խաղում ևս հյուրերը դարձան արագ գոլի հեղինակ: 5-րդ րոպեին Տարաս Միխալիկը գրավեց Ժուլիո Սեզարի դարպասը: Ինտերի գնդակը խփեց Դեյան Ստանկովիչը` 35-րդ րոպեին: Սակայն հինգ րոպե էլ չէր անցել Կուսիոն հասարակ իրավիճակում, անկյունայինի խաղարկումից հետո գնդակն ուղարկեց սեփալան դարպասը: Ինտերը հայտնվեց հետապնդողի դերում: Ընդմիջումից անմիջապես հետո Վալտեր Սամուելը փոխհատուցեց խաղընկերոջ սխալի համար` 2:2: Ինտերը երեք միավորով վերջին տեղում է: 

Ե խմբի կենտրոնական խաղում հանդիպեցին առաջին տեղի երկու գլխավոր հավակնորդները: Լիվերպուլը հյուրընկալեց Լինոի Օլիմպիկին և Էնֆիլդ ստադիոնում ցավալի պարտություն կրեց: Ֆրանսիացիները տարան կամայաին հաղթանակ: Առաջին խաղակեսի ավարտից չորս րոպեի առաջ Յոսի Բանայունը առաջ մղեց Լիվերպուլին, սական երկրորդ խաղակեսում Լիվերպուլը ոչ մի այն չկարողացավ պահել հաշիվը, յալև երկու գնդակ ընդունեց: Աչքի ընկան Մաքսիմ Գոնալոնը և Սեզար Դելգադոն: Ընդ որում փոեխարինամն դուրս եկած Դելգադոն Լիոնին հաղթանակ բերեց ավելացրած առաջին րոպեին:

Խմբի մյուս խաղում Դեբրեցենն ու Ֆիորենտինան յոթ անգամ գրավեցին դարպասը: Արդեն 6-րդ րոպեին հաշիվը 1:1 էր: Պետեր Ցվիտկովիչը 2-րդ րոպեին բացեց հաշիվը, Ադրիան Մուտուն չորս րոպե անց խփեց պատասախն գնդակը: Այնուհետև Չիլարդինյոյի և Մուտուի շնորհիվ Ֆիորենտինան առաջ անցավ արդեն երկու գնդակ առավելությամբ: Գերգեյ Ռուդոլֆը 28-րդ րոպեին կրճատեց հաշվի տարբերությունը, սակայն մի քանի րոպե անց Սանտանան դարձայլ իտալացիների առավելությունը հասցրեց երկու գնդակի: Հանդիպման ավարտից երկու րոպե առաջ Կուլիբալին Դեբրեցենին պարտությունից խուսափելու հույս պարգևեց, սակայն 3:4 հաշիվը մնաց անփոփոխ և Դեբրեցենն առանց միավորի վերջին տեղում է: Լինոը միայն հաղթանակ է տարել և 9 միավորով առաջինն է: Ֆիորենտինան ունի 6, Լիվերպուլը` 3 միավոր:
համր
Ժ խմբում  հանդիպեցին Շտուտգարտն ու Սևիլին և Ռեյնջերսն ու Ունիրեան: Երկու դեպքում էլ դաշտի տերերը չափազանց հյուրընկալ գտնվեցին և պարտություն կրեցին: Սևիլիան Սկիլաչիի դուբլի և Խեսուս Նավասի գոլի շնորհիվ մինչև 74-րդ րոպեն հաղթում էր 3:0 հաշվով: Գերմանացիները կարողացան միայն հեղինակության գնդակ խփել: Էլսոնը 74-րդ րոպեին գրավեց Չավի Վարասի դարպասը:      

Սակայն երեկվա ամենասենսացիոն և զարմանալի հանդիպումը տեղի ունեցավ Գալզգոյում: Ռեյնջերսի երկպագուները սարսափած ու զարմացած հետևում էին, թե ինչպես են շոտլանդացիները Եվրոպային անհայտ ռումինական Ունիրեայի հետ խաղում եկու անգամ գրավում սեփական դարպասը, չեն իրացնում 11 մետրանոցը և խայտառակ պարտություն են կրում 1:4 հաշվով:  Իսկ հանդիպումը սկսվեց ռումինացիների ինքնագոլից: 2-րդ րոպեին Վիլանը առավելություն տվեց Ռեյնջերսին: Բայց հետագա ընթացքը ստիպեց Ռեյնջերսին ընդունել 1:4 հաշվով պարտությունը և բավարարվել խմբի վերջին տեղով: Ռեյնջերսն ընդամենը մեկ միավոր ունի: Ունիրեան բարձրացավ երկրորդ տեղ, իսկ առջատարաը միարվոր չկորցրած Սևիլիան է:

Երեկվա ամենասակավագոլը վերջին խմբի երկու հանդիպումներն էին: Հոլանդիայի Ազ Ալկմարտը ընդունեց Լոնդոնի Արսենալին և հասար իր համար դարական արդյունքի: ԿՈղմերը մեկական գնդակ փոխանակեցին: Սեսկ ՖԱբրեգասը մինչև ընդմիջում առաջ մղեց Արսենալին և թվում էր լոնդոցիները առանց դժվարության երեք միավոր կտանեն Հոլանդիայից, սական 93-րդ րոպեին Դավիդ Մենդեսը դաշտի տերերին փրկեց պարտությունից:

Մյուս խաղում Հունաստանի Օլիմպիակոսը մրցեց Բելգիայի Ստանդարտի հետ և առավելության հասավ 2:1 հաշվով: Հույները կամային հաղթանակ տարան: Ստանդարտը Դե Կամարագոյի գոլի շոնրհիվ առաջ անցան 37-րդ րոպեին: Մինչև ընդմիջում դաշտի տերեևը կարողացա շտկել դրությունը` հավասարեցնելով հաշիվը: Եվ այս խաղում նույնպես գոլ արձանագրվեց 93-րդ րոպեին: Ստոլտիդիսը հաղթանակ պարգևեց Օլիմպիակոսին:
Խմբի առաջտարաը 7 միավոր վաստակած Արսենալն է: Օլիմօիակոսը մեկ միավոր պակաս ունի:

----------

Ambrosine (21.10.2009), Monk (21.10.2009)

----------


## Venus

Debreceni VSC	  3-4	ACF Fiorentina	
	Liverpool FC	         1-2	Olympique Lyonnais	
	FC Barcelona	 1-2	FC Rubin Kazan	
      FC Internazionale  2-2	FC Dynamo Kyiv	
	Rangers FC	        1-4	FC Unirea Urziceni	
	VfB Stuttgart  	1-3	Sevilla FC	
	AZ Alkmaar	        1-1	Arsenal FC	
     Olympiacos FC	2-1	R. Standard de LiУЈge 
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Legolas

> Debreceni VSC	  3-4	ACF Fiorentina	
> 	Liverpool FC	         1-2	Olympique Lyonnais	
> 	FC Barcelona	 1-2	FC Rubin Kazan	
>       FC Internazionale  2-2	FC Dynamo Kyiv	
> 	Rangers FC	        1-4	FC Unirea Urziceni	
> 	VfB Stuttgart  	1-3	Sevilla FC	
> 	AZ Alkmaar	        1-1	Arsenal FC	
>      Olympiacos FC	2-1	R. Standard de LiУЈge


 լավ տուր էր, գոլառատ  :Hands Up:    աբրի Ռուբինը, ռասիսկի թիմ ա է :Super Man:

----------

Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (21.10.2009)

----------


## Venus

Հա ճիշտ է շատ հետաքրքիր տուր ստացվեց, սիրում եմ նման անակնկալներ, երբ բացահայտ ֆավորիտը պարտվում է  :Hands Up: , իհարկե եթե  իտալական թիմ չէ  :Blush:

----------


## Venus

FC Girondins de Bordeaux	20:45	FC Bayern München	
Juventus	                   20:45   	Maccabi Haifa FC	
PFC CSKA Moskva18:30	Manchester United FC	
VfL Wolfsburg	20:45	Beşiktaş JK	
Real Madrid CF	20:45	AC Milan	
FC Zürich	        20:45	Olympique de Marseille
FC Porto	        20:45	APOEL FC	
Chelsea FC	        20:45	Club Atlético de Madrid	

Էս էլ այսօրվա զույգերը  :Wink:

----------

Legolas (21.10.2009)

----------


## Venus

FC  Bordeaux	2-1	FC Bayern München	
*Juventus *         	1-0	  Maccabi Haifa FC	
 CSKA Moskva	0-1	Manchester United FC	
VfL Wolfsburg	0-0	Beşiktaş JK	
Real Madrid CF	2-3	*AC Milan* 
FC Zürich	        0-1	Olympique de Marseille	
FC Porto	       2-1	APOEL FC	
Chelsea FC	       4-0	Club Atlético de Madrid  :Hands Up: 

Սիրում եմ էլի Միլանին  :Love:

----------

Լեո (22.10.2009)

----------


## Venus

Matchday 4 - 03 November 2009
Group	Home		Away

FC Bayern MУМnchen	0-2	    FC Girondins de Bordeaux	
Maccabi Haifa FC	        0- 1   *  Juventus	* 
BeХ�iktaХ� JK	                 0-3	    VfL Wolfsburg	
Manchester United FC	3-3	   PFC CSKA Moskva	
*AC Milan*	                        1-1	   Real Madrid CF	
Olympique de Marseille	6-1	   FC ZУМrich	
APOEL FC	                        0-1	   FC Porto	
AtlУЉtico de Madrid	        2-2	  Chelsea FC	

Matchday 4 - 04 November 2009
Group	Home		Away	

_ACF Fiorentina_	         5-2	Debreceni VSC	
Olympique Lyonnais	1-1	Liverpool FC
FC Rubin Kazan	        0-0	FC Barcelona	
FC Dynamo Kyiv	        1-2	_FC Internazionale Milano	_
FC Unirea Urziceni	1-1	Rangers FC	
Sevilla FC	                1-1	VfB Stuttgart
Arsenal FC	                4-1	AZ Alkmaar	
R. Standard de Liège	2-0	Olympiacos FC
FC Unirea Urziceni	1-1	Rangers FC	
Sevilla FC	                1-1	VfB Stuttgart	
Arsenal FC	                4-1	AZ Alkmaar	
R. Standard de Liège	2-0	Olympiacos FC

 :Hands Up:  /ափսոս մենակ "Միլանչոս" է ոչ-ոքի խաղացել  :Blush: /

----------

h.s. (05.11.2009), Yellow Raven (05.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Forza Juve  :Smile:

----------


## Farfalla

*Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակիչ փուլի զույգերը*

Շտուտգարտ (Գերմանիա) - Բարսելոնա (Իսպանիա)
Օլիմպիակոս (Հունաստան) - Բորդո (Ֆրանսիա)
Ինտեր (Իտալիա) - Չելսի (Անգլիա)
Բավարիա (Գերմանիա) - Ֆիորենտինա (Իտալիա)
ԲԿՄԱ (Ռուսաստան) - Սեվիլիա (Իսպանիա)
Լիոն (Ֆրանսիա) - Ռեալ (Իսպանիա)
Պորտու (Պորտուգալիա) - Արսենալ (Անգլիա)
Միլան (Իտալիա) - Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ (Անգլիա)

----------

Ambrosine (19.12.2009), Monk (19.12.2009), Surveyr (22.12.2009), Venus (21.12.2009), Yellow Raven (18.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (18.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (18.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակիչ փուլի զույգերը*
> 
> Շտուտգարտ (Գերմանիա) - Բարսելոնա (Իսպանիա)
> Օլիմպիակոս (Հունաստան) - Բորդո (Ֆրանսիա)
> Ինտեր (Իտալիա) - Չելսի (Անգլիա)
> Բավարիա (Գերմանիա) - Ֆիորենտինա (Իտալիա)
> ԲԿՄԱ (Ռուսաստան) - Սեվիլիա (Իսպանիա)
> Լիոն (Ֆրանսիա) - Ռեալ (Իսպանիա)
> Պորտու (Պորտուգալիա) - Արսենալ (Անգլիա)
> Միլան (Իտալիա) - Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ (Անգլիա)


Միլան (Իտալիա) - Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ (Անգլիա)
Կարգին խաղա լինելու: Հեսա տեսեք Միլանս ոնցա Մանչեստրին իր տեղը ցույց տալիս:

----------

Venus (21.12.2009)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Բավական լավ զույգեր են, հատկապես իտալոանգլիականները: Սաղիս համբերություն …  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.  Ապե ջանն առաջ ընկավ, մինչև ես մի մատով տպում էի  :Sad:

----------

Ապե Ջան (18.12.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վախենամ, էս տարվա 1/4 եզրափակիչում Իտալիան էլի ներկայացուցիչ չունենա :Jpit:

----------

Ապե Ջան (18.12.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Շատ լավ զույգեր են :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
real բռնվի ..;լօօօօօօօլ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Շատ լավ զույգեր են
> real բռնվի ..;լօօօօօօօլ


չէ  :Nea: ,էս անգամ մնացած են բռնվելու…

Հ.Գ

էս կուլեներին չեմ հասկանում ,չեն քնում՝ Ռեալի մասին են մտածում ,ետ խի Չելսին չբռնվի որ ,կամ Միլանը :Think:

----------

REAL_ist (19.12.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

մի բան նկատեցի ես զույգերում,որ կդիմակայեն՝

Լիոն-Բենզեմա
Բարսա-Գլեբ
Չելսի-Մուրինյո
Սևիլյա-Խուանդե Ռամոս / Թե՞ հելել ա ԲԿՄԱ-ից /

----------


## Taurus

> էս կուլեներին չեմ հասկանում ,չեն քնում՝ Ռեալի մասին են մտածում ,ետ խի Չելսին չբռնվի որ ,կամ Միլանը


էլի որ չէս հասկանա, դրա համար կակ մինիմում պիտի Կուլե լինես  :Wink: 
լավ էլ գիտես խի պիտի բռնվի:

----------


## Cantona

> *Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակիչ փուլի զույգերը*
> 
> Շտուտգարտ (Գերմանիա) - Բարսելոնա (Իսպանիա)
> Օլիմպիակոս (Հունաստան) - Բորդո (Ֆրանսիա)
> Ինտեր (Իտալիա) - Չելսի (Անգլիա)
> Բավարիա (Գերմանիա) - Ֆիորենտինա (Իտալիա)
> ԲԿՄԱ (Ռուսաստան) - Սեվիլիա (Իսպանիա)
> Լիոն (Ֆրանսիա) - Ռեալ (Իսպանիա)
> Պորտու (Պորտուգալիա) - Արսենալ (Անգլիա)
> Միլան (Իտալիա) - Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ (Անգլիա)



Ռեալը ոնց որ վերջի ... չէ է, ոնց որ <<միշտ>> 1/8-ից առաջ չի գնա  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (19.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալը ոնց որ վերջի ... չէ է, ոնց որ <<միշտ>> 1/8-ից առաջ չի գնա


Դե Ռեալը որտեղի՞ց Մարսելի Օլիմպիկի չափ լինի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դե Ռեալը որտեղի՞ց Մարսելի Օլիմպիկի չափ լինի:


Մարսելի Օլիմպիկից ուժեղա, դա ապացուցվեց խմբային փուլում :Smile: 
Բայց այ Լիոնի Օլիմպիկից... :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մարսելի Օլիմպիկից ուժեղա, դա ապացուցվեց խմբային փուլում
> Բայց այ Լիոնի Օլիմպիկից...


Դեռ խաղը չի կայացել :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դեռ խաղը չի կայացել


Դե էդ բազմակետը նշանակում էր, որ երկու ամսից կտեսնենք.... որ Լիոննա ուժեղ :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------

Taurus (20.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե էդ բազմակետը նշանակում էր, որ երկու ամսից կտեսնենք.... որ Լիոննա ուժեղ


... Մարսելի Օլիմպիկից :Jpit:

----------


## Invisible man

Ինչ եք խորացել պարզ չի, որ ԲԿՄԱ-ն ա դառնալու չեմպիոն... Արա էս ինչ եմ ասում :LOL:

----------


## Cantona

> Դե Ռեալը որտեղի՞ց Մարսելի Օլիմպիկի չափ լինի:



Ինչ կապ ունի Մարսելը ??  :LOL:  
2-3 հատ տուֆի կտորին մի քանի միլիոն փող են տվել գիդեք թիմ ա դառել Ռեալը ?? Նույն Լիոնը չէր որ ռեալին մի 2 տարի առաջ 2 խաղում էլ սատկցրեց ?? Կամ որը ասեմ ... Արսենալ, Յուվե, Բավարիա, Լիվերպուլ, Ռոմա ....

----------

Arman_I (21.12.2009)

----------


## Venus

Վաաայ էս ինչ հետաքրքիր քննարկում եմ բաց թողել  :Blush:  
Տեսնե՞ս ով է լինլեու չեմպիոն  :Think:  բայց իմ իտալյանոներիս ուժեղ մրցակիցներ են բաժին ընկել

----------


## Tyler

> 2-3 հատ տուֆի կտորին


Ուզում ես ասես Կական ու Ռոնալդուն լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ չե՞ն  :Jpit: 




> գիդեք թիմ ա դառել Ռեալը ??


ՍԵՆՑ մասշտաբներոբ կազմի փոփոխությունից հետո ոչ մեկ մի քանի ամսում թիմ չի դառնում:




> Նույն Լիոնը չէր որ ռեալին մի 2 տարի առաջ 2 խաղում էլ սատկցրեց ??


Էն ժամանակ ուրիշ էր ամեն ինչ: Մոտ էդ թվերին էլ Լիվերպուլը Բարսային դուրս թողեց 1/8-ից, հիմա որ էլի հանդիպեին պետք ա սպասեինք որ նույնը կկրկնվի՞

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչ կապ ունի Մարսելը ??  
> 2-3 հատ տուֆի կտորին մի քանի միլիոն փող են տվել գիդեք թիմ ա դառել Ռեալը ?? Նույն Լիոնը չէր որ ռեալին մի 2 տարի առաջ 2 խաղում էլ սատկցրեց ?? Կամ որը ասեմ ... Արսենալ, Յուվե, Բավարիա, Լիվերպուլ, Ռոմա ....


Բայց էս տարի պատկերը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա ու չեմ կարծում,որ Լիոնը կկարողանա Ռեալին թռցնի,այ Ինտեռի վրա եմ խիստ կասկածում,եթե չկարողանա ավելի լավ խաղա Չելսին բզիկ-բզիկ կանի:

----------


## Cantona

> Ուզում ես ասես Կական ու Ռոնալդուն լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ չե՞ն 
> 
> 
> ՍԵՆՑ մասշտաբներոբ կազմի փոփոխությունից հետո ոչ մեկ մի քանի ամսում թիմ չի դառնում:
> 
> 
> Էն ժամանակ ուրիշ էր ամեն ինչ: Մոտ էդ թվերին էլ Լիվերպուլը Բարսային դուրս թողեց 1/8-ից, հիմա որ էլի հանդիպեին պետք ա սպասեինք որ նույնը կկրկնվի՞


Վատ ֆուտբոլիստներ չեն լինում, եթե մի քիչ երկար մտածես, բայց Ռեալում շատերն են "փջացել", ես 2ն էլ են նույն ուղու վրա ու ես օրինակ շատ ափսոսում եմ այ հենց ես 2ի համար ... կարաին հանճարեղներ շարքին դասվեին, եթե օրինակ Բարսաում կամ Այաքսում խաղաին ...

Կապռենք կերևա ... Ես համոզված եմ, որ ետ նույն բանը վերջի 5 տարին ասում ես ... եթե ենվախտ նայելլ ես ելի ֆուտբոի ...

----------


## Cantona

> Բայց էս տարի պատկերը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա ու չեմ կարծում,որ Լիոնը կկարողանա Ռեալին թռցնի,այ Ինտեռի վրա եմ խիստ կասկածում,եթե չկարողանա ավելի լավ խաղա Չելսին բզիկ-բզիկ կանի:


Ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր ա Մորինյոն առաջին անգամ ա Չելսիի դեմ խաղալու իրա հեռանալուց հետո ..

----------

Gayl (21.12.2009)

----------


## Tyler

> Վատ ֆուտբոլիստներ չեն լինում, եթե մի քիչ երկար մտածես, բայց Ռեալում շատերն են "փջացել", ես 2ն էլ են նույն ուղու վրա


Կական հիմա նենց ա խաղում, ոնց որ վերջին մի տարում Միլանի կազմում՝ այսինքն ոչ էդքան լավ: Անընդհատ ինչ-որ բան խանգարում ա, էս վերջերս՝ վնասվածքները: Կական հա, հլը որ էն Կական չի որ 2007-ին էր, բայց եթե փչացել ա, ուրեմն փչացել ա դեռ անցած տարին: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Ռոնալդուին (որից առաջ զզվում էի, հիմա ուղղակի չեմ սիրում  :Jpit:  համարյա անտարբեր եմ), իրա մասին  հաստատ չի կարելի տենց ասել, քանի որ տղեն համարյա ամեն խաղին գոլ ա խփում, ու լավ էլ խաղում ա: 




> Ես համոզված եմ, որ ետ նույն բանը վերջի 5 տարին ասում ես ... եթե ենվախտ նայելլ ես ելի ֆուտբոի ...


Նայել եմ: Բայց վերջին 2 տարում չէի ասում, քանի որ Ռեալը իրոք չեմպիոնական կազմ ու չեմպիոնական խաղ չէր ցուցադրում: Դրանից 2 տարի առաջ ասում էի, ու Ռեալը գոնե Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն դառնում էր: Մենակ 2004-2005ն էր ափսոս...  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> էլի որ չէս հասկանա, դրա համար կակ մինիմում պիտի Կուլե լինես


դրա համար էլ ֆուտբոլից հասկանում եմ :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

> դրա համար էլ ֆուտբոլից հասկանում եմ


Էս հարցին պետք է մի քիչ փիլիսոփայորեն մոտենալ


էսքան գրեցինք, բայց կա իմ զույգ, որ զոռ ա լինելու, հազիվ յոլա գնացող միլանն ու մանչը իրար վերջնականապես սատկացնելու են :Hands Up:

----------


## Tyler

> հազիվ յոլա գնացող միլանն ու մանչը իրար վերջնականապես սատկացնելու են


Ամենահետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ Բեքհեմը էդ ժամանակ Միլանի կազմում խաղալու ա իրա ամենա-ամենա թիմի հետ  :Smile:  Բայց ինձ թվում ա Մանչեստերը կկրի, Լեոնարդոն Ֆերգյուսոնի չափ չկա, կազմերի մակարդակն էլ նույնն ա համարյա: + պատասխան խաղը Օլդ Տրաֆֆորդում ա լինելու: Չնայած որ Միլանը կրի չեմ զարմանա (մի քիչ էլ կուրախանամ՝ Բեքսի համար  :Cool: ) ), դրանք ինչքան էլ մեռած լինեն ՉԼ-ում լավ են խաղում...

----------


## Invisible man

Իմ համար էս խմբային փուլում ամենահիշվող խաղը խաղացել ա Բորդոն: Եթե սենց շարունակի կարա դաժը մինչև 1/2 ձքի: 
Բայց շատ կուզեի, որ Յուվես անցներ: Բայց ախր խաղը շաաաաաաաաաատ դժգույն էր: Ափսոս,գուցե մյուս տարի...... :Think: : Մենակ պետք ա մարզչին փոխել, հա անպայման,թե չե էդ Ֆերրարան :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մանչը կկրի, իսկ Չելսին  էս անգամ չի անցնի ,ինձ թվում ա Մուրինյոն չի թռնի մեկ ութից

----------


## aqualilia

Չելսին այս տարի շատ առաջ կգնա, եթե ոչ մինչև չեմպիոն, համոզվելու համար բավական է նայել այս տարվա խաղերը, շատ ուժեղ են խաղում!

----------


## Tyler

> Չելսին այս տարի շատ առաջ կգնա, եթե ոչ մինչև չեմպիոն, համոզվելու համար բավական է նայել այս տարվա խաղերը, շատ ուժեղ են խաղում!


Վերջին մի ամսվա Չելսիի խաղերը նայելով հեչ չես ասի  :Think:

----------

Ապե Ջան (28.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երեկ ուշ երեկոյան վերսկսվեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգա 2009/2010 խաղարկությունը :Smile: 
Անցկացվեց 2 խաղ: Երկուսնել դիտարժան և կարևոր հանդիպմներ 2 կողմերի համար էլ:
Միլան - Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ և Լիոն - Ռեալ Մադրիդ :LOL: 
Միլանի դարպասահ Դիդան՝ առաջին խաղակեսի մինչև 35-րդ դեռ սուրճ էր վայելում, իսկ երկրորդ խաղակեսում, իր անփությ խաղի շնորհիվ ստիպված եղավ գնդակը ցանցից հանել 2 անգամ (սուրճը վրեն չէր եկել տղու :LOL: )(տենցել Միլանը մի հատ կարգին դարպասապահ չունեցավ):
Այսպիսով Միլանը 2:3 հաշվով սեփական դաշտում պարտություն մատնվեց Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի կողմից:
Լիոն - Ռեալ Մադրիդ խաղնել մատուցեց անակնկալ ռեալիսներին :Smile: 
Մակուն - ի 47-րդ րոպեին խփած գնադակը միակն էր այդ խաղում և հանդիպումը ավարտվեց 1:0 հաշվով: :Cool:

----------


## DavitH

Real-ը տենց էլ չկարաց Լիոնի հետ մարդավարի խաղա  :Smile:

----------


## DavitH

Տեսնենք Բարսան էսօր ինչ ա անելու?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բարսան էսօր չի խաղում, 23-ին ա խաղալու: էս տարվանից փոխել են 1/8-երը նույն շաբաթվա մեջ 2 օրում 4 ական խաղ խաղալու փոխարեն, խաղալու են 2 շաբաթվա մեջ երեքշաբթի ու չորեքշաբթի, ամեն օր 2 խաղ:

Այսօր՝ 
Բավարի - Ֆիորենտինա
Պորտո - Արսենալ

----------


## DavitH

ինչքան հետ եմ ընգել ֆուտբոլից  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալին ահագին բարդա լինելու Լիոնի հետ պատասխան խաղում հետ բերել կորցրածը :Smile: 
Իսկ Մանչեսթերը ինչպես սպասվում էր լուրջ մրցակից չէր ստացել ի դեմս Միլանի :Smile: 

Էսօրվա խաղերում կանխատեսումներս`

Պորտու-Արսենալ 0-0
Բավարիա-Ֆիորենտինա 2-0 

 :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալին ահագին բարդա լինելու Լիոնի հետ պատասխան խաղում հետ բերել կորցրածը
> Իսկ Մանչեսթերը ինչպես սպասվում էր լուրջ մրցակից չէր ստացել ի դեմս Միլանի
> 
> Էսօրվա խաղերում կանխատեսումներս`
> 
> Պորտու-Արսենալ 0-0
> Բավարիա-Ֆիորենտինա 2-0


Վահիկ ջան ,սրտով եմ զգում , որ խնդիր չկա , ես շատ հանգիստ եմ ,բայց մի քիչ անհամբեր. դե արի ու մինչև մարտի 10-ը սպասի

----------


## zanazan

> Էսօրվա խաղերում կանխատեսումներս`
> 
> Պորտու-Արսենալ 0-0
> Բավարիա-Ֆիորենտինա 2-0


ես կասեյ 
Պորտու-Արսենալ 0-2
Բավարիա-Ֆիորենտինա 0-0

բայց հետաքրքիր ա ուղակի, ստեղ կան քո կանխատեսումներից, որոնք կատարվել են? հավես չունեմ բոլոր եջերում նայելու..

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ես կասեյ 
> Պորտու-Արսենալ 0-2
> Բավարիա-Ֆիորենտինա 0-0
> 
> բայց հետաքրքիր ա ուղակի, ստեղ կան քո կանխատեսումներից, որոնք կատարվել են? հավես չունեմ բոլոր եջերում նայելու..


Չեմ հիշում էս թեմայում կանխատեսել եմ ինչ-որ բան,թե չէ, բայց կանխատեսումների մրցույթներում բավականին լավ էր ստացվում մոտս :Wink:

----------

Monk (17.02.2010), Լեո (17.02.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

*Բավարիա-Ֆիորենտինա* *1-0*
 :Yahoo:  :Hands Up: 
Առաջին խաղակեսը ավարտվեց:

----------

Gayl (18.02.2010), Լեո (18.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Պորտու-Արսենալ 2:1
Արսենալի դարպասապահը հիմար կատու է:

----------


## zanazan

> Պորտու-Արսենալ 2:1
> Արսենալի դարպասապահը հիմար կատու է:


 հիմար կատու չի լինում..եսի անասուն ա

----------


## Gayl

> հիմար կատու չի լինում..եսի անասուն ա


 :LOL:  :LOL:  գնդակա տեսնում խառնվում ա իրար

----------


## zanazan

> գնդակա տեսնում խառնվում ա իրար


 հա, ամեն անգամ գնդակը որ մոտնա ընգնում, գոռում եմ  - ֆռռա խփի գոլերին արա, ել խի ես ձգում.........
դեբիլ մեռնումա ելի......նեռվերս ելի նեռվայնացավ  :Angry2:

----------

Gayl (18.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Բավարիա-Ֆիորենտինա 2:1
Պորտու-Արսենալ 2:1(դարպասապահը Վալդեսի վատ տեսակն ա)

----------


## Rammstein

Բայց Բավարիայի երկրորդ գոլը մի այլ կարգի խաղից դուրս վիճակից խփվեց: 
Կարող ա՞ մրցավարը հաշվել ա, որ ոչ թե փոխանցում էր, այլ հարված էր, ու խաղից դուրս չէր կարա լիներ, թե՞ տենց կանոն չկա:  :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Ուզում եմ ասեմ` եթե ես հարվածում եմ դարպասին (այ ոչ թե փոխանցում կատարում), ու ինձնից առաջ կանգնած խաղընկերս հպվում ա գնդակին (իրանից առաջ էլ մրցակցի պաշտպան չկա), դա խաղից դուրս ա՞ հաշվվում:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց Բավարիայի երկրորդ գոլը մի այլ կարգի խաղից դուրս վիճակից խփվեց: 
> Կարող ա՞ մրցավարը հաշվել ա, որ ոչ թե փոխանցում էր, այլ հարված էր, ու խաղից դուրս չէր կարա լիներ, թե՞ տենց կանոն չկա: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ուզում եմ ասեմ` եթե ես հարվածում եմ դարպասին (այ ոչ թե փոխանցում կատարում), ու ինձնից առաջ կանգնած խաղընկերս հպվում ա գնդակին (իրանից առաջ էլ մրցակցի պաշտպան չկա), դա խաղից դուրս ա՞ հաշվվում:


Ես գիտեմ որ աֆսայիդ չպետք է լինի, գոլը չեմ տեսել, բայց մտածում եմ որ խաղացողը հարված է կատարել միամիտ կպել է իր խաղընկերին ու գնացել է դեպի գոլերը, իսկ եթե հարվածը խաղընկերը որսար դա արդեն փոխանցում կհամարվեր:

----------


## Ambrosine

Դա երևի արդեն մրցավարը պիտի որոշի :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

100 %-ոց խաղից դուրս էր , քանի որ ոչ թե ,Ռոբենի հարվածի ժամանակ էր խաղից դուրս, այլ Օլիչի գլխով պասի ժամանակ

----------

Sagittarius (18.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Դա երևի արդեն մրցավարը պիտի որոշի


Այսինքն իրավունք ունի աֆսայիդ չդնի, հանգամանքներից ա կախված, եթե տվյալ գոլը ճիշտ եմ պատկերացրել, ուրեմն աֆսայիդ չկա:

----------


## Gayl

> 100 %-ոց խաղից դուրս էր , քանի որ ոչ թե ,Ռոբենի հարվածի ժամանակ էր խաղից դուրս, այլ Օլիչի գլխով պասի ժամանակ


Բայց Օլիչի պասը Ռոբենինա հասե՞լ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես գիտեմ որ աֆսայիդ չպետք է լինի, գոլը չեմ տեսել, բայց մտածում եմ որ խաղացողը հարված է կատարել միամիտ կպել է իր խաղընկերին ու գնացել է դեպի գոլերը, իսկ եթե հարվածը խաղընկերը որսար դա արդեն փոխանցում կհամարվեր:


 Ճիշտ ա, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Բավարիան հաղթեց, բայց խնդրեմ վիդեոն, ինձ թվում ա ստեղ քո ասածի մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող:

----------

Gayl (18.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բայց Օլիչի պասը Ռոբենինա հասե՞լ:


Օլիչը գլխով Քլոզեին տվեց, երկրորդ գոլի մասին ա

----------

Gayl (18.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ճիշտ ա, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Բավարիան հաղթեց, բայց խնդրեմ վիդեոն, ինձ թվում ա ստեղ քո ասածի մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող:


Ես ուրիշ բան էի պատկերացնում, եթե անգամ ուզեցել ա հարված անի միևնույննա գոլ խփողը աֆսայիդում ա եղել ու սուդիան մինիմում քյոռ պտի լինի որ այդ տեսակ աֆսայիդը չտեսներ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես ուրիշ բան էի պատկերացնում, եթե անգամ ուզեցել ա հարված անի միևնույննա գոլ խփողը աֆսայիդում ա եղել ու սուդիան մինիմում քյոռ պտի լինի որ այդ տեսակ աֆսայիդը չտեսներ:


Դե գլխավորը կարող ա հեռու լիներ, չտեսներ, բայց եզրայինը պարտավոր էր տեսնել:

----------

Gayl (18.02.2010)

----------


## Legolas

Միլանն էլ պարտվեց , Ռեալն էլ  , Արսենալն էլ  :Sad: :

----------

Gayl (18.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

Ֆիորենտինան էլ  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

Շտուտգարտ-Բարսելոնա 1:1 
Օլիմպիակոս-Բորդո 0:1
Գերակումբների յանը տարելա :Bad: :

----------


## Venus

Ինտեր,Ինտեր, Ինտեր  :Clapping:

----------


## Minerva

Բարսային ի՞նչ եղավ… Երեևի մտածում էին, որ հեշտ ու հանգիստ հաղթելու են, ու իրանց լավ էին զգում, ի: :Angry2:  Դե լավ, 1-1 ուրիշի դաշտում էլի վատ չի, հույս ունեմ Կամպ Նոուում իրանց խաղը ցույց կտան:
Իսկ էսօր` FORZA INTER :Blush: 
Հ. Գ. Կարո՞ղ ա Ռեալը մեզ հաճելի անակնկալ մատուցի ու էլի էս փուլից դուրս մնա: :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

Ոնցվոր թե էս տարի ել անցած տարվա նման մրցավարները որոշել են բարսուկին սարքեն չեմպիոն, երկուհատ պենալ չդրին, իրանց խփած գոլնել պիքուլիկը խաղտումով պաս տվեց իբռաիմիկին:

----------


## Taurus

Ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա ընթանում, ոչ մի սյուրպրիզ դեռ չի եղել:
Մրցավարները, բացառությամբ Արսենալի խաղի, լավ են դատում:

----------


## Minerva

> Ոնցվոր թե էս տարի ել անցած տարվա նման մրցավարները որոշել են բարսուկին սարքեն չեմպիոն, երկուհատ պենալ չդրին, իրանց խփած գոլնել պիքուլիկը խաղտումով պաս տվեց իբռաիմիկին:


Մի պենալ էլ Բարսայի օգտին չդրեցին: Եթե մրցավարները վատ են դատում, ստեղ Բարսան մեղավոր չի: Համ էլ, եթե դժվար չի, մի քիչ ավելի, ո՞նց ասեմ, կոռեկտ, թե ի՞նչ, ճիշտ բառը չեմ գտնում, արտահայտվեք Բարսայի հասցեին Այսինքն գիտեմ, որ դժվար ա, ինչքան որ իմ համար ա դժվար Ռեալի վերաբերյալ, բայց դե կարելի ա փորձել: Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Barcamaniac (24.02.2010), Yellow Raven (24.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մրցավարները, բացառությամբ Արսենալի խաղի, լավ են դատում:


Բա Բավարիայի խա՞ղը:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ժողովուրդ ջան, մի նեղացեք, բայց գրելը, որ Բարսային մրցավարներն օգնում են, կամ անցյալ տարի դարձրին չեմպիոն, ուղղակի աբիժնիկություն ա: Բարսելոնային երբեք մրցավարները չեն օգնում, ուղղակի դուք ամեն ինչին մի կողմից եք նայում ու ամեն ինչ չեք ուզում նկատել: Շտուտգարտի խաղացողը որ դարպասապահի նման ձեռքով գնդակը հեռացրեց, դարպասի գծի վրայից, ես անմիջապես հասկացա, որ մրցավարը Բարսային չեմպիոն ա դարձնում:
Դուք ասեք, թե որ պահն ա մրցավարն օգնել , ես հաստատ դրան համարժեք պահ կհիշեցնեմ, որ մրցավարը խանգարել ա: մենակ յոթանաունականներից պահեր չհիշացնեք:

----------


## Armen.181

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, մի նեղացեք, բայց գրելը, որ Բարսային մրցավարներն օգնում են, կամ անցյալ տարի դարձրին չեմպիոն, ուղղակի աբիժնիկություն ա: Բարսելոնային երբեք մրցավարները չեն օգնում, ուղղակի դուք ամեն ինչին մի կողմից եք նայում ու ամեն ինչ չեք ուզում նկատել: Շտուտգարտի խաղացողը որ դարպասապահի նման ձեռքով գնդակը հեռացրեց, դարպասի գծի վրայից, ես անմիջապես հասկացա, որ մրցավարը Բարսային չեմպիոն ա դարձնում:
> Դուք ասեք, թե որ պահն ա մրցավարն օգնել , ես հաստատ դրան համարժեք պահ կհիշեցնեմ, որ մրցավարը խանգարել ա: մենակ յոթանաունականներից պահեր չհիշացնեք:


 :Think: 



> երկուհատ պենալ չդրին, իրանց խփած գոլնել պիքուլիկը խաղտումով պաս տվեց իբռաիմիկին:

----------


## GevSky

> Ոնցվոր թե էս տարի ել անցած տարվա նման մրցավարները որոշել են բարսուկին սարքեն չեմպիոն, երկուհատ պենալ չդրին, իրանց խփած գոլնել պիքուլիկը խաղտումով պաս տվեց իբռաիմիկին:


Էնքան տգեղ ես գրում որ գրածիտ միտքը լրիվ կորումա... ավելի շատ ուշադրությունա դարձվում բառերիդ էժան ձևափոխությանը..... Ես իմ ամենաչսիրած թիմի մասին էլի տենց չեմ խոսում... եթե բան ես ուզում գրես գրի միտքդ ավելի սիրուն եղանակով...
Էս ընդամենը խորհուրդ էր, վիրավորվելու կարիք չկար անձնական ոչինչ չունեմ քո դեմ :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. կներեք օֆֆ տոպի համար...
Դե իսկ Ինտեռի համար շատ ուրախ եմ սրտանց Ինտեռի կողմից էի: :Hands Up:

----------


## Minerva

Ինտերը հաղթեեեեց:  :Bux:  :Hands Up: 
Շատ ուրախ եմ: Որ էն մի գոլը բաց չթողնեին, ավելի լավ կլիներ, բայց դե ոչինչ:
Հ. Գ. Ինձ թվա°ց, թե° Հ1-ի մեկնաբանը իրոք Ինտերին հեչ չի սիրում: :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, մի նեղացեք, բայց գրելը, որ Բարսային մրցավարներն օգնում են, կամ անցյալ տարի դարձրին չեմպիոն, ուղղակի աբիժնիկություն ա: Բարսելոնային երբեք մրցավարները չեն օգնում, ուղղակի դուք ամեն ինչին մի կողմից եք նայում ու ամեն ինչ չեք ուզում նկատել: Շտուտգարտի խաղացողը որ դարպասապահի նման ձեռքով գնդակը հեռացրեց, դարպասի գծի վրայից, ես անմիջապես հասկացա, որ մրցավարը Բարսային չեմպիոն ա դարձնում:
> Դուք ասեք, թե որ պահն ա մրցավարն օգնել , ես հաստատ դրան համարժեք պահ կհիշեցնեմ, որ մրցավարը խանգարել ա: մենակ յոթանաունականներից պահեր չհիշացնեք:


Էս չեմ ջոգում ինչ՞ աբիժնիկության մասին էս խոսում, ապեր արտահայտություններիտ մեջ զգուշ հելի, դու չես ճանաչում թե ես ով եմ, Եսել չգիտեմ դու ով ես, ու ինչել որ գրեմ երբեք ոչ մեկիդ չեմ վիրավորում, եթե բանը դրան չհասնի, ընեց որ բեր բանը դրան չհասցնենք,

----------


## Vaho

> Էնքան տգեղ ես գրում որ գրածիտ միտքը լրիվ կորումա... ավելի շատ ուշադրությունա դարձվում բառերիդ էժան ձևափոխությանը..... Ես իմ ամենաչսիրած թիմի մասին էլի տենց չեմ խոսում... եթե բան ես ուզում գրես գրի միտքդ ավելի սիրուն եղանակով...
> Էս ընդամենը խորհուրդ էր, վիրավորվելու կարիք չկար անձնական ոչինչ չունեմ քո դեմ
> Հ.Գ. կներեք օֆֆ տոպի համար...
> Դե իսկ Ինտեռի համար շատ ուրախ եմ սրտանց Ինտեռի կողմից էի:


Ես բարսի մասին որ խոսում եմ միշտել էտ ձեվ եմ խոսում, թե ստեղ թե ամեն տեղ, ես իմ ամենաչսիրած թիմի մասին էտ ձեվ եմ խոսում, ու դրա դեմ ոչ մի բան  չես կարա անես…

----------


## Tyler

Շատ անսպասելի էր Ինտերի հաղթանակը, մանավանդ տենց արագ գոլը... Բայց ոչինչ, Չելսին իրա դաշտում ցույց կտա ով-ովա  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (25.02.2010), Sagittarius (10.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

> Շատ անսպասելի էր Ինտերի հաղթանակը, մանավանդ տենց արագ գոլը... Բայց ոչինչ, Չելսին իրա դաշտում ցույց կտա ով-ովա


չէ, պատասխան խաղում էլ  Ինտերն է հաղթելու  :Tongue:

----------

Minerva (26.02.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> չէ, պատասխան խաղում էլ  Ինտերն է հաղթելու


Բացառված ա  :Tongue:  Չելսիին Ստեմֆորդում հաղթելու համար պետք ա 150%-անոց անթերի ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, ինչին չեմ կարծում, որ այսօրվա Ինտերը ունակ ա  :Smile:  Կարող ա ոչ ոքի խաղան, բայց հաղթել՝ ոչ մի դեպքում:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ես այս ֆուտբոլիստից զզվում եմ, բայց Արսեն Վենգերը ոնց որ ուզում ա ապացուցի Բենդները էտքան էլ վատը չի ու նրան լավ ապագա է սպասվում :Smile: 
Արսենալ-Պոռտու դեռ 2:0, երկուսն էլ Բենդներն ա խփել :Smile:  չեմ կասկածում, որ Արսենալը հաջորդ փուլ է անցել, դե տղերք մի հատ էլ խփեք ու վերջ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արսենալ :Love:

----------

Ներսես_AM (10.03.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Ճիշտն ասած ես Արսենալի մեծբալելշիկ չեմ,բայց այսօրվա խաղը մեծ հաճույքով նայում,իսկապես շատ հետաքրքրիր է,գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ են ցուց տալիս,մեծ անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ 2 խաղարկեսին

----------


## Gayl

Ժող էն ֆիորենտինա-Բավարիա խաղում որ թիմնա ավելի լավ խաղու՞մ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես այս ֆուտբոլիստից զզվում եմ, բայց Արսեն Վենգերը ոնց որ ուզում ա ապացուցի Բենդները էտքան էլ վատը չի ու նրան լավ ապագա է սպասվում
> Արսենալ-Պոռտու դեռ 2:0, երկուսն էլ Բենդներն ա խփել չեմ կասկածում, որ Արսենալը հաջորդ փուլ է անցել, դե տղերք մի հատ էլ խփեք ու վերջ:


Արսենալը Պոռտուի ջարդը տալիսա :LOL:  4:0,Նասռի և Էբուե

----------

Sagittarius (10.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Արսենալը Պոռտուի ջարդը տալիսա 4:0,Նասռի և Էբուե


Շատ լավ, երիտասարդ կազմ ա հիմիկվա Արսենալի կազմը, հուսով եմ էս տարի վերջապես չեմպիոն կդառնան...

----------

Gayl (10.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ լավ, երիտասարդ կազմ ա հիմիկվա Արսենալի կազմը, հուսով եմ էս տարի վերջապես չեմպիոն կդառնան...


Երկու խաղերն էլ վերջացան:
Արսենալ-Պոռտու 5:0  :LOL:  :LOL: Բենդները վերջում մի հատ էլ խփեց:Արսենալը անցավ հաջորդ փուլ:
Ֆիորենտինա-Բավարիա 3:2 Բավարիան անցավ հաջորդ փուլ

----------

Minerva (10.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ լավ, երիտասարդ կազմ ա հիմիկվա Արսենալի կազմը, հուսով եմ էս տարի վերջապես չեմպիոն կդառնան...


Բախտի բանա, Արսենալը մնացած թիմերի հետ շատ լավ ա խաղում, մնում ա էն երկուսի ոտքը սայթաքի :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բախտի բանա, Արսենալը մնացած թիմերի հետ շատ լավ ա խաղում, մնում ա էն երկուսի ոտքը սայթաքի


5:0  :Hands Up: 

եթե երկուսին ճիշտ հասկացա,, ուրեմն, չէ,, թո չսայթաքի,,, անգլիական ֆինալից հաճելի բան չկա :Ok:

----------


## Gayl

> 5:0 
> 
> եթե երկուսին ճիշտ հասկացա,, ուրեմն, չէ,, թո չսայթաքի,,, անգլիական ֆինալից հաճելի բան չկա


Չէ երևի քեզ սկզբից սխալ հասկացա, ինձ թվաց Անգլիայի առաջնության մասին ես խոսում, իսկ Չլ ում կապ չունի անգլիականից, որ մեկը չեմպիոն կդառնա, բոլորի կողմից եմ, բայց որ Արսենալը լինի ավելի լավ կլինի :LOL:

----------


## Minerva

Շնորհավորում եմ Արսենալի երկրպագուներին։ Կասկած էլ չունեի, որ անցնելու են։
Ֆիորենտինա`  :Sad: (

----------

Gayl (10.03.2010), h.s. (11.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Արսենալին բանի տեղ չդրինք-չդրինք, եկան եսիմ ուր հասան  :Jpit:  Առաջնությունում մեկը մի հատ սայթաքի կթռնեն առաջին տեղ, ճիշտ ա ուժեղ թիմերին կրվում են, բայց բոլոր մնացածների հետ՝ շանս չեն թողում: Բա որ չեմպիոնների լիգան կրեն ինչ խայտառակություն կլնի  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արսենալը գժական էր :Love: 
Իսկ մյուս դիմակայությունում Ֆիորենտինան ավելի արժանի էր ըստ իս, Բավարիան ՉԼ էս առաջնությունում իր ցուցադրած խաղով անգամ 1/8 եզրափակչի արժանի չէր :Sad:

----------

Gayl (11.03.2010), h.s. (11.03.2010), Minerva (10.03.2010), salatik (10.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Այս պահին Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ-Միլան 3:0 երկու անգլիական թիմ շատ հաջող խաղացին ուղղակի խզարում են,Մանչը արդեն դուրս ա եկել հաջորդ փուլ(դժվար Միլանը 20 րոպեում 4 հատ գոլ խփի :LOL:  :LOL: ), շնորհավորում եմ անգլիկան ֆուտբոլի սիրահարներին :Hands Up: 
Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Լիոն 1:0, եթե Լիոնը 1 հատ գոլ խփի Ռեալի վիճակը տխուրա:

----------

Sagittarius (11.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Լիոն 1:0, եթե Լիոնը 1 հատ գոլ խփի Ռեալի վիճակը տխուրա:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  հաշիվը հավասար է, էհ Ռեալին աչքիս հրաժեշտ ենք տալիս :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (11.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Մանչեստր-Միլան 4-0 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ռեալ-Լիոն 1-1 :LOL:  :LOL:  Լիոնը հաջորդ փուլում է:Հալալ ա Լիոնին տղերքը լավ պայքարեցին
 բայց որ վերջի պահերն էլ օգտագործեր մի քիչ շատ ստավկեն կկրեի :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (11.03.2010)

----------


## jeko777

Լիոնը ապացուցեց որ Բենզեման էտքան էլ ճիշտ չի արել որ հեռացելա, հա իրոք աչքիս չերեվաց էտ շերեփուկը:
Տեսաք ինչա լինում էտ կարգի լոպազ թիմերի հետ: Ես տարի ռեալը արդեն զրկվելա 2 պատվավոր տիտղոսից 1 Չեմպիոնների լիգա և 2-րդ Իսպանիաի առաղնոթյուն:

----------

Gayl (11.03.2010), Sagittarius (11.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Լիոնը ապացուցեց որ Բենզեման էտքան էլ ճիշտ չի արել որ հեռացելա, հա իրոք աչքիս չերեվաց էտ շերեփուկը:
> Տեսաք ինչա լինում էտ կարգի լոպազ թիմերի հետ: Ես տարի ռեալը արդեն զրկվելա 2 պատվավոր տիտղոսից 1 Չեմպիոնների լիգա և 2-րդ Իսպանիաի առաղնոթյուն:


Բոլոր գրածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց որ Իսպանիայի առաջնությունից զրկվելա էտ արդեն չես կարող ասես, եթե Բարսան ՉԼ ն անցնի իրա առաջնությունում, որոշ խաղեր կարող է այդքան էլ լավ չխաղա և հետո սուպերկլասիկոն դեռ առջևում է, իսկ այդ խաղը ինձ թվում է, որոշիչ է լինելու:

----------


## Okamigo

Ռեալը էսոր խայտառակվեց

----------

Sagittarius (11.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Մանչեսթեր 4-0 Միլան :Hands Up: 
Ռեալ 1-1 Լիոն             :Hands Up: 

Պոդվոդիմ իտոգի :Wink:  Մանչը առանց Ռոնալդուի ջախջախում է Միլանին,,,,, Ռեալը Ռոնալդուով ոչ միայն չի կարողանում հաղթահարել ոչ այնքան ահարկու Լիոնի արգելքը, այլև ցույց է տալիս Ճ կլասի ֆուտբոլ...

Բեքհեմին Օլդ Տրաֆորդի ցույց տված վերաբերմունքը դուրս շատ եկավ :Smile:

----------

Gayl (11.03.2010), Yellow Raven (11.03.2010), Մարկիզ (11.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մանչեսթեր 4-0 Միլան
> Ռեալ 1-1 Լիոն            
> 
> Պոդվոդիմ իտոգի Մանչը առանց Ռոնալդուի ջախջախում է Միլանին,,,,, Ռեալը Ռոնալդուով ոչ միայն չի կարողանում հաղթահարել ոչ այնքան ահարկու Լիոնի արգելքը, այլև ցույց է տալիս Ճ կլասի ֆուտբոլ...
> 
> Բեքհեմին Օլդ Տրաֆորդի ցույց տված վերաբերմունքը դուրս շատ եկավ


Ապար ջան Մանչը Ռունի ունի, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի ակումբ չունի :LOL:  
Մանչեստր-Միլան 7-2 :LOL: 
Արսենալ-Պոռտու 6-2 :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (11.03.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Շնորհավոր, Մանչեսթրի ֆաներ։ Ո՛չ Մանչը, ո՛չ Միլանը աչքիս լույսը չեն, դրա համար էլ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, իմ համար մեկ էր՝ ով կանցնի։ Բայց ախր ո՞նց կլինի, որ էս տարի էլ ոչ մի իտալական թիմ 1/8-ից էն կողմ չանցնի։ Խայտառակություն։  :Angry2:  Հույսը մնաց Ինտերի վրա։
Իսկ Լիոնին մալադեց։ Փաստորեն, Ռեալը ևս մի անգամ էս փուլում դուրս մնաց։  :LOL:  Դե լավ, հո չի կարելի բոլոր անեծքները նույն տարում հաղթահարել։ 
Բեքհեմին լավ ընդունեցի՞ն Օլդ Թրաֆորթում։ Էդ խաղը չեմ տեսել։

----------


## Legolas

Էս ինչ ա կատարվում, Ռեալը դուրս մնաց , ոչ մի բան նորմալ չի աշխատում , Կակային կեսից հանին , Ամուրչիկը էէէէէէէէէ ինչ եմ ասում, Ռամոսը սովորական ֆուտբոլիստ ա դարձել , Միլանին վափշե ընդեղ տվին ցխին:

----------


## Venus

> Էս ինչ ա կատարվում, Ռեալը դուրս մնաց , ոչ մի բան նորմալ չի աշխատում , Կակային կեսից հանին , Ամուրչիկը էէէէէէէէէ ինչ եմ ասում, Ռամոսը սովորական ֆուտբոլիստ ա դարձել , Միլանին վափշե ընդեղ տվին ցխին:


Լեգօլասիիիիկ Միլանչիկս 4:0 կրվել է  :Cray: 
Իտալական թիմերից մնաց մենակ Ինտերը՝ տեսնեմ սա ինչ է անելու  :Sad:

----------


## Legolas

> Լեգօլասիիիիկ Միլանչիկս 4:0 կրվել է 
> Իտալական թիմերից մնաց մենակ Ինտերը՝ տեսնեմ սա ինչ է անելու


Հա Միլանչիկը շատ ա թուլացել :Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray:  բայց 4:0 ն ինչ էր :Shok:

----------


## Farfalla

Սենց էլ բան կլինի: Կյանքումս առաջին անգամ Ռեալին էի երկրպագում, էն էլ կրվեց  :Sad: :
Լիոնն էլ ևս մի անգամ ապացուցեց, որ մինչև վերջին րոպեն պայքարումա:
Մանչեստրին չեմ սիրում, բայց ուրախ եմ, որ անգլիական թիմերը շարունակում են պայքարը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Լիոնը Ռեալի ատամներով չի փաստորեն: :Jpit:

----------

h.s. (11.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ ես շատ տխուր եմ, որ անգլիական թիմերը միշտ ողողում են 1/4 - ը: Ինչնա դրա հետաքրքիր չեմ հասկանում, երբ անգլիականները իրար մեջ պայքարում են ՉԼ-ի համար, էտ նույն բանը Պրեմիեր Լիգայում էլ կտենանք.... Դրա համար ներվայնանում եմ որ բոլոր անգլիականները անցնում են.....  Դրա համար ինչքան գրանդ պարտվումա անգլիական թիմերին մի տեսակ ցածրանում են աչքիս... օրինակ Միլան-ը էնել ընդհանուր 2-7 հաշվով խայտառակությունա պռոստը, ու ամոթա: Դե ինչ Առաաջ Բարսա, Առաջ Ինտեռ :Clapping:

----------

Vaho (12.03.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

> Իսկ ես շատ տխուր եմ, որ անգլիական թիմերը միշտ ողողում են 1/4 - ը: Ինչնա դրա հետաքրքիր չեմ հասկանում, երբ անգլիականները իրար մեջ պայքարում են ՉԼ-ի համար, էտ նույն բանը Պրեմիեր Լիգայում էլ կտենանք.... Դրա համար ներվայնանում եմ որ բոլոր անգլիականները անցնում են.....  Դրա համար ինչքան գրանդ պարտվումա անգլիական թիմերին մի տեսակ ցածրանում են աչքիս... օրինակ Միլան-ը էնել ընդհանուր 2-7 հաշվով խայտառակությունա պռոստը, ու ամոթա: Դե ինչ Առաաջ Բարսա, Առաջ Ինտեռ


GevSky ջան, անգլիական թիմերը միշտ ողողում են, որովհետև ուժեղ են: Հիմիկվա դրությամբ Անգլիայի առաջնությունը ամենաուժեղանա: 
Արսենալը ակնհայտ առվելությամբ հաղթեց Պորտուին, Մանչեստրն էլ Միլանին: 
Բայց Չելսին պաշտպանության հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, դրա համար Ինտերի հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալը ավելի հավանականա:

----------


## h.s.

«Adidas» ընկերությունը ներկայացրել է Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի 2009/10թթ. Մրցաշրջանի եզրափակիչի պաշտոնական գնդակը` «Finale Madrid»

----------

Gayl (11.03.2010), Vaho (12.03.2010), Yellow Raven (11.03.2010), Yevuk (11.03.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ուխ, Պույոլը Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուումա բարձրացնելու ՉԼ գավաթը :Love:

----------


## GevSky

> GevSky ջան, անգլիական թիմերը միշտ ողողում են, որովհետև ուժեղ են: Հիմիկվա դրությամբ Անգլիայի առաջնությունը ամենաուժեղանա: 
> Արսենալը ակնհայտ առվելությամբ հաղթեց Պորտուին, Մանչեստրն էլ Միլանին: 
> Բայց Չելսին պաշտպանության հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, դրա համար Ինտերի հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալը ավելի հավանականա:


Հա ես չեմ ասում արժանի չեն ու անցնում են, այլ ընդամենը ուզում եմ տարբեր երկրների ներկայացուցիչ թիմեր լինեն, որ ավելի հետաքրքիր լինի, ու զգանք որ սա Եվրոպական առաջնությունա այլ ոչ թե անգլիական... Դրա համար ես ասեցի որ ինձ նյարդայնացնում են պարտվող գրանդները, որովհետև թող իրանքել ուճեղ լինեն ու գոնե տենց խայտառակ պարություններ չկրեն:
Հ.Գ. Շատ եմ ուրախանում որ Բարսայի հետ անգլիական թիմա լինում, իմ համար միակ թիմնա որ էտ հարցով կարելիա հույս դնել իրանց վրա, որ չհաշված հաղթանակները, հավասար խաղ են խաղում, իսկ պարտվելուց գոնե ոչ խայտառակ ձևով:

----------


## Sagittarius

Էսօր մի հատ իսպանացի՝ Ռեալի բալեշիկ, ինձ ասում ա, որ անգլիական թմերը ֆուտբոլը ամբողջավին փոխել են, ավելի արագ են դարձրել, ու եթե մնացածները չկարողանան էտ փոփոխություններին հարմարվել, կսկեն....
ու մինչև հիմա կարծում եմ միայն Բարսելոնան ա, որ կարողանում ա արժանի մրցակցություն ապահովել

----------

Gayl (12.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Էսօր մի հատ իսպանացի՝ Ռեալի բալեշիկ, ինձ ասում ա, որ անգլիական թմերը ֆուտբոլը ամբողջավին փոխել են, ավելի արագ են դարձրել, ու եթե մնացածները չկարողանան էտ փոփոխություններին հարմարվել, կսկեն....
> ու մինչև հիմա կարծում եմ միայն Բարսելոնան ա, որ կարողանում ա արժանի մրցակցություն ապահովել


Բարսան պասերովա խաղում ու խաղին լավ տեմպ ա տալիս, տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի,  մի բան ասեմ չգիտեմ նկատել եք թե չէ, ուրեմն Բորդոն հոյակապ խաղ ա խաղում խզարելով առաջ ա գնում, շատ վտանգավոր հակառակորդ ա ցանկացած թիմի համար այնպես որ հետաքրքիրը դեռ առջևում է:

----------


## Venus

Չեմպիոնների լիգա, :Hands Up:  վերջապես իտալական թիմ դուրս եկավ հաջորդ փուլ 

Չելսի 0:1 *Ինտեր*
Սեվիլիա 1:2 ԲԿՄԱ 

Դուրս եկան հաջորդ փուլ  Ինտերն ու ԲԿՄԱ-ն 
շնորհավորում եմ նրանց երկրպագուներին, այսօր մրցելու են Բարսելոնա- Շտուտգարտ և Բորդո- Օլիմպիակոս թիմերը  :Wink:

----------

yerevanci (17.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ինտերին չեմ սիրում բայց արժանի էին, շատ վստահ ու գրագետ ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում: Չելսին լրիվ անօգնական էր, 1-2 հատ պահ ունեցան ոչ էդքան վտանգավոր, էն էլ չօգտագործեցին: Իսկ Ինտերը կարար և 0-2 կրեր: 

ԲԿՄԱ-ն սպանեց  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

ԲԿՄԱ- իդեալական մրցակից քառորդ եզրափակիչ դուրս եկած ցանկացած թիմի համար :Jpit:

----------

DavitH (17.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

ինտերի ու Չելսիի խաղն էլ անխոս Չելսին մահացավ ու դրա համար անչափ ուրախ եմ 
հա ԲԿՄԱ-ն Սեվիլիային սպանեց  :Smile:  ցավակցում եմ Սեվիլիային
Ու անհամբեր Բարսայիս խաղին եմ սպասում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Այս տարի ևս Իսպանիան ՉԼ 1/4 եզրափակիչում կներկայանա իր լավագույն թիմով  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (18.03.2010), DavitH (18.03.2010), h.s. (18.03.2010), Yellow Raven (18.03.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Իսպանիայի լավագույն թիմը կորոշվի Լա Լիգայի արդյունքներով :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (18.03.2010), Ungrateful (18.03.2010), Աբելյան (31.03.2010), Սերխիո (18.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Որ Եվրոպայում իսպանական ֆուտբոլի անունը բարձրա պահում էր միայն բարսա, անկախ Լա Լիգայից... դա փաստա արդեն :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Ուզում եմ Լիոնի հետ ընկնի ռեալիստները տենան ոնց պետքա խաղալ Լիոնի հետ ու ընդհանրապես ՉԼ-ում, չնայած երկուսնել տեսել էն, բայց մեկա էլի թող տենան :Tongue:

----------

Barcamaniac (18.03.2010), h.s. (18.03.2010), Sagittarius (18.03.2010), Լեո (18.03.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Եվրոպական ֆուտբոլում արդեն 100 տարիա իսպանական ֆուտբոլի անունը մի թիմա բարձր պահում: Ես միայն ուրախ եմ, որ Բարսան էլա ետ գործին միացել վերջերս:

Հուսով եմ, քո համար նարույթ չի, որ Իսպանիայի լավագույն թիմը Լա Լիգայի հաղթողնա, որը ի հայտ կգա մրցաշրջանի վերջում:

----------


## DavitH

Շնորհավորանքներս Բարսայի երկրպագուներին ես մեր հերթական հաղթանակն էր ու բարսելոնան նորից ապացուցեց որ ինքը շատ հզորա

----------

h.s. (18.03.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Իսկապես բայց, Բարսելոնան Շտուտգարտին չնկատեց երեկ… Իսկ Առաջին խաղում նեմեցները շատ լավ խաղացին, բայց երեկ իսկապես հոգեբանորեն մեռել էր Շտուտգարտը: Բարսելոնայի դարպասին ոչ մի հարված չգրանցվեց:

----------


## Լեո

Ապրիլի 11-ին ընդառաջ Բարսան սկսել ա աչք վախեցնել, որը առանց այլ էլ վախեցած էր  :Hands Up:

----------

DavitH (18.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Ապրիլի 11-ին ընդառաջ Բարսան սկսել ա աչք վախեցնել, որը առանց այլ էլ վախեցած էր


Վախեցած ետ շատ նուրբ էր ասված  :Smile:  ՍԱՐՍԱՓԱԾ պիտի ասեիր  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

ապրիլի 11-ի ՉԼ կա ?

----------


## Gayl

> ապրիլի 11-ի ՉԼ կա ?


Ապրիլի 11ին եթե չեմ սխալվում Ռեալ-Բարսա խաղնա

----------


## Սերխիո

գիտեմ `թեմայից շեղվելն եմ ակնարկում :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

ՉԼ ում մնաց երկու անգլիական, շատ ափսոս, միևնույննա եթե ինտեռի բախտը չբերի ու Բարսայի,Մանչի,Արսենալի կամ էլ Բորդոի հետ ընկնի միևնույնն է առաջին խաղը պարտվելու է, ԲԿՄԱ ին հալալա տղերքը իսպանացիքին ցույց տվեցին որը որից հետո ա, իսկ երեկվա Բարսայի խաղը հոյակապ էր Մեսսին բարձրունքում էր, ապրեն տղերքը այ դա իսպանական ֆուտբոլ էր, ոչ թե...(բայց մեկա անգլիացիների թեթև ձեռքով վարի կգնան :LOL:  :LOL: )

----------


## Սերխիո

Ամփոփելով մինչ 1/4` տեսնում ենք ,որ դուրս մնացին *Չելսին, Ռեալը, Յուվեն*(որը կես ժամ առաջ Եվրոպայի գավաթից դուրս մնաց),*Լիվերպուլը,Միլանը* գրանդներից , մնացին`*Բավարիան,Բարսան , Մ.Յ., Արսենալը,Ինտերը*:+Լիոն, Բորդո, ԲԿՄԱ...
իմ կարծիքվ ամենաարժանին Մանչն ա,թե խմբում,թե 1/8-ում ստաբիլ էր,բայց շատ եմ ուզում Բորդոյին կամ լիոնին տեսնել եզրափակիչում,սպասենք վաղվա վիճակահանությանը...

----------

Gayl (19.03.2010), Ungrateful (19.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

*Արդեն պարզ է ՉԼ հետագա ընթացքը 

1/4 եզրափակիչ...
1. Օլ. Լիոն - Բորդո
2. Բավարիա  -  Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ
3. Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա
4. Ինտեր - ՑՍԿ Մոսկվա

1/2 եզր.
1. - 2.
3. - 4.*

----------

Gayl (19.03.2010), Yellow Raven (19.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ակնկալում եմ Ինտեր - Մանչեստեր եզրափակիչ և Ժոզե Մուրինյոի հաղթանակ  :Smile:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Բայց ինչ խնդալու կլինի, որ Ման. Յուն կրվի Բավարիային: Թե չե սաղ արդեն Մանչին չեմպիոն են հռչակում:

----------


## Gayl

> Բան չկա ապեր, Մանչի դաշտում սրտիդ ուզած հաշիվը կգրես : Մանչև ֆավորիտներից ա, իմ կարծիքով` ֆինալ ա դուրս գալու:
> Ցանկալի ա, Արսենալի հետ:  Արսենալը շատ հզոր խաղ ա ցույց տալիս էս տարի,  իրանք էլ են ֆինալի արժանի:


Վաղը Բարսան, եթե Արսենալի հզոր տեմպին չդիմացավ պարտվելու ա, վաղը Քեմբլը Մեսսիին քցելու ա ոտքերի տակ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (31.03.2010), Ungrateful (31.03.2010), Սերխիո (31.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց ինչ խնդալու կլինի, որ Ման. Յուն կրվի Բավարիային: Թե չե սաղ արդեն Մանչին չեմպիոն են հռչակում:


Արդեն պարտվեց, այ խնդալուն ամենավերջում ա լինելու:
Բավարիա-Մանչեստր 2:1
Լիոն-Բորդո3:1

----------

Rammstein (31.03.2010), Արծիվ (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Վաղը Բարսան, եթե Արսենալի հզոր տեմպին չդիմացավ պարտվելու ա, վաղը Քեմբլը Մեսսիին քցելու ա ոտքերի տակ


Մի բան կասեմ: Վաղը Արսենալին երկրպագելու եմ նենց, ոնց երկրպագում եմ Ռեալին: Էլ ասելիք չունեմ  :Smile:  :

Թե Մանչին, թե Արսենալին երկրպագելու եմ մինչև վերջ, իսկ վերջում արդեն  գեղեցիկ խաղի երկրպագու կլինեմ, որտև վերջում լինելու է Մանչ - Արսենալ  :Wink:  :

----------

Gayl (31.03.2010), Monk (31.03.2010), Sagittarius (31.03.2010), Սերխիո (31.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մի բան կասեմ: Վաղը Արսենալին երկրպագելու եմ նենց, ոնց երկրպագում եմ Ռեալին: Էլ ասելիք չունեմ  :
> 
> Թե Մանչին, թե Արսենալին երկրպագելու եմ մինչև վերջ, իսկ վերջում արդեն  գեղեցիկ խաղի երկրպագու կլինեմ, որտև վերջում լինելու է Մանչ - Արսենալ  :


 Վաղը Ինիեստան չի խաղալու՞ :LOL: , այս պահի տվյալներով անգամ պահեստայիններում չկա և հետո տեսա որ մյուս շաբաթ էլ պատասխան հանդիպումներն են, այսինքն Բարսան Արսենալի հետ վաղը խաղում ա,շաբաթ կամ կիրակի Իսպանիա հետո երեքշաբթի Արսենալ ու նորից իրա առաջնությունում ա, մոտները հոգնած վիճակ ա լինելու,Ռեալի շանսերը ավելի են մեծանում:

----------

Ungrateful (31.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մի բան կասեմ: Վաղը Արսենալին երկրպագելու եմ նենց, ոնց երկրպագում եմ Ռեալին: Էլ ասելիք չունեմ  :
> 
> Թե Մանչին, թե Արսենալին երկրպագելու եմ մինչև վերջ, իսկ վերջում արդեն  գեղեցիկ խաղի երկրպագու կլինեմ, որտև վերջում լինելու է Մանչ - Արսենալ  :


Մանչը ականջի հետևը կտեսնի բայց ֆինալ չի տեսնի  :LOL: 
Ֆինալում կխաղան *FC Bayern München* և *FC Barcelona vs FC Internazionale Milan* խաղի հաղթողը:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մանչը ականջի հետևը կտեսնի բայց ֆինալ չի տեսնի


Ռունին են տղեն չի, որ իրա դաշտում մի 2-3... հատ չխփի:
Իսկ Մանչի պաշտպանությունը իմանալով, կարելի ա երզակացնել, որ Գեռմանացիների գոլ խփելու հավանականությունը հավասարվում ա 0-ի:

----------


## Gayl

> Մանչը ականջի հետևը կտեսնի բայց ֆինալ չի տեսնի 
> Ֆինալում կխաղան *FC Bayern München* և *FC Barcelona vs FC Internazionale Milan* խաղի հաղթողը:


 :LOL: Ապեր Մանչը 1:0 կրեց հելնում ա, բայց դե ի՞նչ 1:0, խոշոր հաշիվը մեջն ա:

----------

Ungrateful (31.03.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

> Ֆինալում կխաղան *FC Bayern München* և *FC Barcelona vs FC Internazionale Milan* խաղի հաղթողը:


Փաստորեն բավարիան արդեն կիսաեզրափակիչում էլա հաղթել  :Shok: 
Մաչեստրին սեփական հարկի տակ հաղթելը շատ դժվարա լինելու, իմ կարծիքով բավարիայի շանսերը էդքան էլ մեծ չեն

----------

Armen.181 (31.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստորեն բավարիան արդեն կիսաեզրափակիչում էլա հաղթել 
> Մաչեստրին սեփական հարկի տակ հաղթելը շատ դժվարա լինելու, իմ կարծիքող բավարիայի շանսերը էդքան էլ մեծ չեն


Մանչը էն յուրահատուկ թիմերից ով իր ա դաշտում շաաատ ուժեղա խաղում, իմ կարծիքով Մանչին իրա դաշտում հաղթելը անհնարին ա ու էն էլ Բավարիան, հանգիստ եղեք Մանչը Բավարիայի արգելքը հաղթահարելա:

----------

Armen.181 (31.03.2010), Ungrateful (31.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռունիից ինչ կա , հիմա ետի լուրջ վնասվածք էր ?

----------


## Tyler

> Ռունիից ինչ կա , հիմա ետի լուրջ վնասվածք էր ?


Սպասում ա գենեռալնի կամիսիայի եզրակացությանը  :Jpit:  Բայց երևի թփ 1-2 շաբաթ բաց կթողնի, ինչը հիանալի նորություն ա թե Չելսիի, թե Բավարիայի համար:

----------

Սերխիո (31.03.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Այ ուր էր մի 4 ամիս պառկած մնար: :Sad:  Իսկ Բավարիան իսկական գերմանական ոգի ցույց տվեց: Մյուս խաղում մի քիչ էլ թարմ ուժեր ա պետք:
Էսօր էլ Արսենալից եմ հաղթանակ սպասում:

----------

Արծիվ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բա, տեսնում եք ինչ ենք անում...

Թիմա է

կա աշխարհում նման թեմ

ասեք տեսնեմ հլը:

----------


## Սերխիո

դեմի թիմն ա իրան դրել չոլի ... տեղ

----------


## Gayl

Թույն խաղ էր, Բարսան 2:0 չկարողացավ պահի, միայն թե ափսոս առաջին խաղակեսն եմ մենակ տեսել, առաջինում Բարսան սատկացնում էր, երկրորդի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք:
Էտ Իբրան Բարսելոնի ամոթանքնա:

----------

Դարք (01.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բա, տեսնում եք ինչ ենք անում...
> 
> Թիմա է
> 
> կա աշխարհում նման թեմ
> 
> ասեք տեսնեմ հլը:


Չէ չկա 2:0 հաղթելուց հետո նիչյա խաղաղաց, իսկ Իբրայի նման խաղացող իրոք որ աշխարհում չկա :LOL:  :LOL: , որ Բարսան մի քիչ ամոթ ունենա դրան ձրի մի հատ ակումբի վրա կծախի, Էտոն լիներ հիմա մի 5 հատ գոլ էր  արել:

----------


## GevSky

Բարսան իրա Բարսելոնական սինդրոմին հավատարիմ մնաց.... 2 գոլ խփել ու հանգստանալ... կարծում եմ որ իրա խաղը եթե շարունակեր գոլեր կխփվեին նույն ուղղությամբ, այլ ոչ թե կորցնել հաղթանակը:
Բայց դե էր առումվ Պեպի հետ համաձայն եմ որ պետկ չեր ստեղ վաբանկ գնալ, դիմացը ոչ պակաս կարևոր լա Լիգա կա: համենայն դեպս կարծում եմ սա հաղթանակի պես մի բան էր, պարզա Կամպ Նոուում ոնցա խաղում Բարսան

----------

Barcamaniac (01.04.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Գյոզալ Էտտոյին ծախեցին էտ ջիրաֆին բերին որ ինչ,ավելի լավա Իբրան գնա սամալյոտ բռնող աշխատի կամ ծուռ խփող,ԼԱվ Մեսսիին խի հանեցին  :Think:  Պույոլն էլ կարմիր,Պիկեն չի խաղա կարճ ասաց բարսա վ.........

----------


## Ungrateful

Հալալ ա տղերքին: 2-րդում վիզ դրեցին ու գենոցիդ արին... քեֆս բերես էսօր Արսենալը:
Ժող, Իբռահիմովիչից ի՞նչ եք ուզում… ինքը ֆանտաստիկ ֆուտբոլիստ ա: Օրինակ իմ ուղեղում չի տեղավորվում՝ ֆիզիկապես, ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր 1 մետր հեռավորությունից օդ "կրակել"  :Shok:  ... դա ֆանտասկի է, դրա համար ինդիվիդուալիզ է պետք ու էլի սենց դժվար-դժվար բառեր))... Իբրան` ֆանտաստիկ ինդեվիդուալ ֆուտբոլիստ է  :LOL:  :

----------


## Gayl

> Գյոզալ Էտտոյին ծախեցին էտ ջիրաֆին բերին որ ինչ,ավելի լավա Իբրան գնա սամալյոտ բռնող աշխատի կամ ծուռ խփող,ԼԱվ Մեսսիին խի հանեցին  Պույոլն էլ կարմիր,Պիկեն չի խաղա կարճ ասաց բարսա վ.........


Պույոլը կարմիրա ստացե՞լ, պենալը պույոլնա արե՞լ:
Ախպեր էտ Իբրան ոչխարի մեկն ա դու դրա շտռաֆ խփելը տեսա՞ր :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Հալալ ա տղերքին: 2-րդում վիզ դրեցին ու գենոցիդ արին... քեֆս բերես էսօր Արսենալը:
> Ժող, Իբռահիմովիչից ի՞նչ եք ուզում… ինքը ֆանտաստիկ ֆուտբոլիստ ա: Օրինակ իմ ուղեղում չի տեղավորվում՝ ֆիզիկապես, ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր 1 մետր հեռավորությունից օդ "կրակել"  ... դա ֆանտասկի է, դրա համար ինդիվիդուալիզ է պետք ու էլի սենց դժվար-դժվար բառեր))... Իբրան` ֆանտաստիկ ինդեվիդուալ ֆուտբոլիստ է  :


 :LOL:  :LOL: Ախպերս եթե Ռեալի խաղում սաստավ խաղաց ուրեմն իմացի ռեալը 12 հոգով ա խաղալու :LOL:  ավելի ճիշտ 13 էտ էլ բալեշիկներն են, դրան ձրի պտի Փյունիկին տան :LOL:

----------

Ungrateful (01.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Բարսան գերազանց էր, Իբրան էլ իր բարձրության վրա գտնվեց... իսկ աշխարհում նախանձ մարդկանց սրտերը քիչ էր մնում պայթեր, եթե Վերգերի թիմի բախտը չբերեր  :Smile:  Չնայած նախանձների որոշ մաս երևի սրտի կաթվածի լուրջ վտանգի տակ ա նաև հիմա  :Smile: 

Կուլեներ, շնորհավոր, մենք Բարսա ունենք: Աշխարհի ոչ մի այլ թիմի երկրպագուների նման բախտ ու բերկրանքի նման վայելք ունենալու բախտ վիճակված չէ  :Hands Up:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.04.2010), h.s. (01.04.2010), Yellow Raven (01.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

իբարն էտօ'օ չի,բայց իրա թիմն էլ չի բարսան ,ինքը լավ Լիվերպուլում կխաղա, Տորեսի տեղը , կամ Ասրենալում , ոնց որ ժամանակին Ադեբայորն էր առաջատարը:

----------

Gayl (01.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսան գերազանց էր, Իբրան էլ իր բարձրության վրա գտնվեց... իսկ աշխարհում նախանձ մարդկանց սրտերը քիչ էր մնում պայթեր, եթե Վերգերի թիմի բախտը չբերեր  Չնայած նախանձների որոշ մաս երևի սրտի կաթվածի լուրջ վտանգի տակ ա նաև հիմա 
> 
> Կուլեներ, շնորհավոր, մենք Բարսա ունենք: Աշխարհի ոչ մի այլ թիմի երկրպագուների նման բախտ ու բերկրանքի նման վայելք ունենալու բախտ վիճակված չէ


Ողբամ էն ֆուտբոլիստի վրա որի բարձրունքը էտ կարգի խաղն ա:

----------


## Լեո

> Ողբամ էն ֆուտբոլիստի վրա որի բարձրունքը էտ կարգի խաղն ա:


Վա՞տ խաղ էր  :Lol2: 
Լավ, էլ չեմ խոսում, տրամ չունեք, չեմ բորբոքի  :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.04.2010), Դարք (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բոլորը տեղնում են

էս ինչ թեժա

ժող Բարսա ու վերջ 

կա նմանատիպ թիմ աշխարհում՞

----------


## Դարք

> Վա՞տ խաղ էր 
> Լավ, էլ չեմ խոսում, տրամ չունեք, չեմ բորբոքի


,բա են 4-0 խախի վախտ կարողա իբրան խայտառակ չեղավ,ետ տղեն կարողա լոմկայա ընգել դրա համար չի ստացվում մոտը

----------


## Դարք

> ,բա են 4-0 խախի վախտ կարողա իբրան խայտառակ չեղավ,ետ տղեն կարողա լոմկայա ընգել դրա համար չի ստացվում մոտը


մյուս խաղը դժվարա լինելու քամփ նոյում

----------


## Դարք

վատ խաղ չեր Լեո,առաջին 20 րոպեն գմփցրեց բա վերջում,վերջում հարձակվող չեր մնացել ու շատ խղճուկ տեսք ուներ Բարսան

----------

Gayl (01.04.2010), Ungrateful (01.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Վա՞տ խաղ էր 
> Լավ, էլ չեմ խոսում, տրամ չունեք, չեմ բորբոքի


Երկորդ խաղակեսը չեմ նայել, իսկ առաջինից հաճույք ստացա, չեմ էլ կարողանում պատկերացնեմ թե երկորդ խաղակեսում ինչ հոյակապ խաղ ա գնացել, այսպիսի խաղերն են գեղեցկացնում ՉԼ ն, իսկ Ինտեռի խաղից նաֆթալինի հոտ էր գալիս:
Թարսի պես լավ էլ տրամադրության մեջ եմ, ճիշտ ա ուզածս սա չէր բայց 2:0 ից հետո կարող եմ ասել, որ Բարսային գմփցրեց:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> վատ խաղ չեր Լեո,առաջին 20 րոպեն գմփցրեց բա վերջում,վերջում հարձակվող չեր մնացել ու շատ խղճուկ տեսք ուներ Բարսան


Խղճուկ, ինչ խղճուկ լինելու մասինա խոսքը՞՞՞
Բարսաին պետք չէր ռիսկի դիմել, համ ինքը ապահովել էր իր միավորները համել իր առաջ շատ ծանր 3 հանդիպում կա, մնացածը պատասխան հանդիպման ժամանակ

----------


## Սերխիո

Ներսես ջան , մի բան էլ դու ասա :Think:

----------


## Gayl

ինտեռ-Ցեսկա 1:0

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ռունին են տղեն չի, որ իրա դաշտում մի 2-3... հատ չխփի:
> Իսկ Մանչի պաշտպանությունը իմանալով, կարելի ա երզակացնել, որ Գեռմանացիների գոլ խփելու հավանականությունը հավասարվում ա 0-ի:


Ինչպես ասում են կապրենք կտեսնենք  :Smile: 




> Ապեր Մանչը 1:0 կրեց հելնում ա, բայց դե ի՞նչ 1:0, խոշոր հաշիվը մեջն ա:


Համո՞զված ես որ կկրի Գայլ ջան:




> Այ ուր էր մի 4 ամիս պառկած մնար: Իսկ Բավարիան իսկական գերմանական ոգի ցույց տվեց: Մյուս խաղում մի քիչ էլ թարմ ուժեր ա պետք:
> Էսօր էլ Արսենալից եմ հաղթանակ սպասում:


Այ Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա պատասխան խաղը շատ ուժեղ կլինի




> Թույն խաղ էր, Բարսան 2:0 չկարողացավ պահի, միայն թե ափսոս առաջին խաղակեսն եմ մենակ տեսել, առաջինում Բարսան սատկացնում էր, երկրորդի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք:
> Էտ Իբրան Բարսելոնի ամոթանքնա:


Ես առաջինը չեմ տեսել բայց երկրորդ խաղակեսի վերջի 30 րոպեններին Արսենալը սպանում էր Բարսելոնային:




> ինտեռ-Ցեսկա 1:0


Ինտերը մտածա մյուս փուլ, Ցեսկան թիմ չի, հազիվ էր պաշտպանվում  :Smile: 

Իմ կարծիքով՝ *Բավարիա - Լիոն* կրողը կխաղա* Բարսելոնա - Ինտեր* կրողի հետ




> Իմ կարծիքով՝ *Բավարիա - Լիոն* կրողը կխաղա* Բարսելոնա - Ինտեր* կրողի հետ


Կներեք ինկատի ունեի * Բայերն Մյունիխին*

----------


## Barcamaniac

Արծիվ ջան, խնդրում եմ սխալ տեղեկություններ մի տարածի: Արսենալը Բարսելոնային չէր սպանում ուափշշե: Բարսան սաղ առաջին տայմը, երկրորդ տայմի մեծ մասը ամեն ինչով առավելություն ուներ: Թե վտանգավոր և գոլային պահերով, թե հարվածներով, թե գնդակին տիրելով, թե փոխանցումներով: Արսենալը սկսեց քիչ թե շատ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ միայն առաջին գոլից հետո, երբ Բուսկետսը հիմար սխալ թույլ տվեց: Իսկ Պույոլի հեռացումից հետո ամոթ կլիներ, եթե դաշտի տերերը բազմահազարանոց ֆաների ներկայությամբ ու ոգևորության տակ չգրոհեին, չնայած պենալից հետո էլ ոչ մի պահ չեղավ, միայն ոգևորություն կար ու ֆսյո: Իսկ Բարսան ամեն ինչում մի գլուխ բարձր էր մրցակցից: Նենց որ Արսենալին մի աստվածածրեք, իրանք շատ խղճուկ ու վատ ֆուտբոլ խաղացին, ու եթե նման կերպ խաղան Նոու Կամպում, ուրեմն կարան մոռանան ՉԼ-ի մասին: Հիմա Արսենալի գործը շաաատ ավելի վատ ա, քան դուք ցանկանում եք պատկերացնել:

----------

h.s. (01.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ ջան, խնդրում եմ սխալ տեղեկություններ մի տարածի: Արսենալը Բարսելոնային չէր սպանում ուափշշե: Բարսան սաղ առաջին տայմը, երկրորդ տայմի մեծ մասը ամեն ինչով առավելություն ուներ: Թե վտանգավոր և գոլային պահերով, թե հարվածներով, թե գնդակին տիրելով, թե փոխանցումներով: Արսենալը սկսեց քիչ թե շատ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ միայն առաջին գոլից հետո, երբ Բուսկետսը հիմար սխալ թույլ տվեց: Իսկ Պույոլի հեռացումից հետո ամոթ կլիներ, եթե դաշտի տերերը բազմահազարանոց ֆաների ներկայությամբ ու ոգևորության տակ չգրոհեին, չնայած պենալից հետո էլ ոչ մի պահ չեղավ, միայն ոգևորություն կար ու ֆսյո: Իսկ Բարսան ամեն ինչում մի գլուխ բարձր էր մրցակցից: Նենց որ Արսենալին մի աստվածածրեք, իրանք շատ խղճուկ ու վատ ֆուտբոլ խաղացին, ու եթե նման կերպ խաղան Նոու Կամպում, ուրեմն կարան մոռանան ՉԼ-ի մասին: Հիմա Արսենալի գործը շաաատ ավելի վատ ա, քան դուք ցանկանում եք պատկերացնել:


Բարկա ջան ես սխալ տեղեկություն չեմ տարածում քանի որ Հայլուրը չեմ (սա կատակ) հետո էլ ինչ տեսել եմ այն եմ ասում, հա Արսենալը առավելություն ունեցավ Պույոլի դաշտից հեռացումից հետո բայց դե այնուամենայնիվ վերջին 30 րոպենրեի ընթացքում լավ խաղ խաղաց: Ամեն դեպքում ես վստահ եմ որ Բարսելունը պատասխան խաղում հաջողության կհասնի բայց դժվարությամբ:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Իբրայի պահով էլ ասեմ, որ ինքը երկու հատ հոյակապ գոլ խփեց: Երբ որ Ռոնալդուն երկու մետրից ծուռ ա խփում, կամխայտառակ վատ խաղեր ա խաղում, շարունակում եք ասել, որ ինքը լավագույնն ա, իսկ Իբրան արդեն չորրորդ խաղն անընդմեջ գոլեր ա խփում ու լարվածության տակ պահում մրցակցին: Իբրան վերջիվերջո հաղթական գոլն ա խփել Մադրիդի Ռեալի դարպասը: Բայց դուք ասում եք լավ ֆուտբոլիստ չի, որտև մի-երկու պահ գոլ չխփեց, քանի որ Ալմունիան արտակարգ խաղաց:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ ջան, խնդրում եմ սխալ տեղեկություններ մի տարածի: Արսենալը Բարսելոնային չէր սպանում ուափշշե: Բարսան սաղ առաջին տայմը, երկրորդ տայմի մեծ մասը ամեն ինչով առավելություն ուներ: Թե վտանգավոր և գոլային պահերով, թե հարվածներով, թե գնդակին տիրելով, թե փոխանցումներով: Արսենալը սկսեց քիչ թե շատ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ միայն առաջին գոլից հետո, երբ Բուսկետսը հիմար սխալ թույլ տվեց: Իսկ Պույոլի հեռացումից հետո ամոթ կլիներ, եթե դաշտի տերերը բազմահազարանոց ֆաների ներկայությամբ ու ոգևորության տակ չգրոհեին, չնայած պենալից հետո էլ ոչ մի պահ չեղավ, միայն ոգևորություն կար ու ֆսյո: Իսկ Բարսան ամեն ինչում մի գլուխ բարձր էր մրցակցից: Նենց որ Արսենալին մի աստվածածրեք, իրանք շատ խղճուկ ու վատ ֆուտբոլ խաղացին, ու եթե նման կերպ խաղան Նոու Կամպում, ուրեմն կարան մոռանան ՉԼ-ի մասին: Հիմա Արսենալի գործը շաաատ ավելի վատ ա, քան դուք ցանկանում եք պատկերացնել:


Դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում ովքեր կլինեն կիսաեզրափակիչում, պարզապես հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իբրայի պահով էլ ասեմ, որ ինքը երկու հատ հոյակապ գոլ խփեց: Երբ որ Ռոնալդուն երկու մետրից ծուռ ա խփում, կամխայտառակ վատ խաղեր ա խաղում, շարունակում եք ասել, որ ինքը լավագույնն ա, իսկ Իբրան արդեն չորրորդ խաղն անընդմեջ գոլեր ա խփում ու լարվածության տակ պահում մրցակցին: Իբրան վերջիվերջո հաղթական գոլն ա խփել Մադրիդի Ռեալի դարպասը: Բայց դուք ասում եք լավ ֆուտբոլիստ չի, որտև մի-երկու պահ գոլ չխփեց, քանի որ Ալմունիան արտակարգ խաղաց:


Բայց ով՞ա ասել որ Ռոնալդոն Իբրահիմովիչից լավա խաղում, երկուսն էլ ինձ համար լավ խաղացող են համարվում, չնայած որ Ռոնալդոյի խաղը ինձ հիմա դուր չի գալիս, շատ պասիվա:

----------


## Արծիվ

Բարսելոնայի խաղը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ բայց եթե Արսենալը վիզ դնի կարա պատասխան խաղը կրի անկասկած, չնայած որ նրա շանսերը շատ քիչա սեփական հարկի տակ 2-2 խաղալուց հետո:

----------

Armen.181 (01.04.2010), Starkiller (01.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Արծիվ ջան, չեմ կարա վստահ լինեմ, բայց կարծում եմ Բարսան կանցնի Արսենալին, Ինտեռը կհաղթի ԲԿՄԱ-ին, Լիոնը երևի կանցնի, իսկ Մանչեսթեր-Բավարիան վաբշե չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց կլինի: Կարա Մանչը սպանի խոշոր հաշվով, կարա Բավարիան գոլ խփի ու պահի հաշիվը, բայց հավանաբար Մանչեստերը կանցնի:
Իմ կարծիքով կլինի Մ.ՅՈՒ. - Լիոն, Բարսելոնա - Ինտեռ

----------

Արծիվ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac



----------

Արծիվ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Բարսելոնայի խաղը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ բայց եթե Արսենալը վիզ դնի կարա պատասխան խաղը կրի անկասկած, չնայած որ նրա շանսերը շատ քիչա սեփական հարկի տակ 2-2 խաղալուց հետո:


եթե հաշվի առնենք որ պույոլն ու պիկեն չեն խաղալու իսկ աբիդալը վնասվացքից նոր է ապաքինվել ապա պաշպանությունում մեծ խնդիրներ կունենա ,իսկ արսենալը են թիմը չի որի հակագրոհներ անարդյունավետ Են, 2 գոլնել բարսլոնին հակագրոհից ծնվեց,գրեթե նույն իրավիճակում է ինչ-որ ատլետիկոյի հետ խաղալիս տարբերությամբ որ սեփական հարկում է խաղալու և ամենակերևորը որ արսենալը ատլետիկոն չէ ,վալկոտին հալալ եր լավ խաղը շարժեց

----------

Արծիվ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Armen.181, հալալ էր քեզ, արդեն Արսենալին դարձրիր ֆավորիտ: :LOL:

----------


## Armen.181

> Armen.181, հալալ էր քեզ, արդեն Արսենալին դարձրիր ֆավորիտ:


ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է ,իսկ եթե արսենալ նեց խաղա ոնց խաղում էր վերջի 30 րոպեում ապա ոչ միայն ֆավորիտ կլինի այլ նաև կաղթի,

----------

Gayl (01.04.2010), Արծիվ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Ուֆ, ինչ ափսոս էր։ Ոնց էր ջղայնացել, որ իրար հետևից պահեր էր բաց թողնում Բարսան։ Արդեն Իբրայի հետ նենց էի կռիվ անում, ոնց որ մեր տանը նստած լիներ։ Էխ, դե լավ ոչինչ, մրցակցի դաշտում 2-2-ը նորմալ ա, բայց ախր Բարսան կարար հանգիստ հաղթեր խաղը։ :Angry2: 
Մենք մնացինք առանց Պույոլի ու Պիկեի, Արսենալն էլ առանց Ֆաբրեգասի ա, խաղը ՆոուԿամպում ա, ու Բարսան հաստատ Արսենալից ուժեղ ա։ Պիտի անցնի։
Ինտերը համը հանում ա։ Ընդամենը 1-0։ Սպանելու եմ դրանց, վերջին իտալական թիմն են պիտի առաջ գնան, ինչքան հնարավոր ա, թե չէ Գերմանաին դասակագման աղյուսակում Իտալիայից առաջ ա անցնելու ու մյուս ՉԼ-ին 4 թիմ ներկայացնի, Իտալիան էլ՝ 3։ Ամոթ ա։

----------

h.s. (01.04.2010), Yellow Raven (01.04.2010), Արծիվ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ուֆ, ինչ ափսոս էր։ Ոնց էր ջղայնացել, որ իրար հետևից պահեր էր բաց թողնում Բարսան։ Արդեն Իբրայի հետ նենց էի կռիվ անում, ոնց որ մեր տանը նստած լիներ։ Էխ, դե լավ ոչինչ, մրցակցի դաշտում 2-2-ը նորմալ ա, բայց ախր Բարսան կարար հանգիստ հաղթեր խաղը։
> Մենք մնացինք առանց Պույոլի ու Պիկեի, Արսենալն էլ առանց Ֆաբրեգասի ա, խաղը ՆոուԿամպում ա, ու Բարսան հաստատ Արսենալից ուժեղ ա։ Պիտի անցնի։


Ու ինչքան գիտեմ առանց Մեսիի, իսկ Արսենալը առանց Արշավինի և Գալասի:



> Ինտերը համը հանում ա։ Ընդամենը 1-0։ Սպանելու եմ դրանց, վերջին իտալական թիմն են պիտի առաջ գնան, ինչքան հնարավոր ա, թե չէ Գերմանաին դասակագման աղյուսակում Իտալիայից առաջ ա անցնելու ու մյուս ՉԼ-ին 4 թիմ ներկայացնի, Իտալիան էլ՝ 3։ Ամոթ ա։


 Ինտեռից երկրորդ դեղին ստացած խաղացողներ կային ու չէին խաղում դրա համար էլ անհաջող խաղ գնաց, մյուս խաղը ավելի հզոր կլինի:

----------

Minerva (02.04.2010), Արծիվ (05.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Ու ինչքան գիտեմ առանց Մեսիի, իսկ Արսենալը առանց Արշավինի և Գալասի:


Մեսսիին բան էլ չի եղել: Գալասին չգիտեմ , բայց Արշավինն ու Ֆաբրեգասը չեն խաղալու:

----------

Minerva (02.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մեսսիին բան էլ չի եղել: Գալասին չգիտեմ , բայց Արշավինն ու Ֆաբրեգասը չեն խաղալու:


Գալասը դժվար էլ խաղա, Արսեն Վենգերը ստիպված մտցրեց ու նա լիովին չէր ապաքինվել, կարծում եմ չի խաղա, բայց կարող ա Վան Պերսին խաղ ա տեսնենք ոնց կլինի:

----------


## Gayl

> Արծիվ ջան, չեմ կարա վստահ լինեմ, բայց կարծում եմ Բարսան կանցնի Արսենալին, Ինտեռը կհաղթի ԲԿՄԱ-ին, Լիոնը երևի կանցնի, իսկ Մանչեսթեր-Բավարիան վաբշե չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց կլինի: Կարա Մանչը սպանի խոշոր հաշվով, կարա Բավարիան գոլ խփի ու պահի հաշիվը, բայց հավանաբար Մանչեստերը կանցնի:
> Իմ կարծիքով կլինի Մ.ՅՈՒ. - Լիոն, Բարսելոնա - Ինտեռ


Չգիտեմ խի բայց կասկածում եմ, որ Լիոնը դուրս կգա:

----------

Արծիվ (05.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Ասեմ որ Ֆաբրեգասի վնասվածքը էն աստիճանի լուրջա, որ կարողա մունդիալն էլ բաց թողնի :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ասեմ որ Ֆաբրեգասի վնասվածքը էն աստիճանի լուրջա, որ կարողա մունդիալն էլ բաց թողնի


Ասում են 6 շաբաթ, իսկ այդ դեպքում տեսականորեն կարող է մասնակցել նաև ՉԼ եզրափակչին (չնայած ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից էր էս մասը  :Jpit:  )  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (08.04.2010), h.s. (02.04.2010), Դարք (02.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Չգիտեմ խի բայց կասկածում եմ, որ Լիոնը դուրս կգա:


Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում ու եթե դա այդպես լինի ուրեմն Լիոնը շանսեր կունենա ֆինալում՝ Բարսելոնա/Արսենալ և Ինտեր հաղթողի հետ խաղում:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ասեմ որ Ֆաբրեգասի վնասվածքը էն աստիճանի լուրջա, որ կարողա մունդիալն էլ բաց թողնի


Ասում են վեց շաբաթ  :Think:  Ամեն դեպքում նա Իսպանիայի հավաքականին շատ պետք կգա:

----------


## Gayl

> Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում ու եթե դա այդպես լինի ուրեմն Լիոնը շանսեր կունենա ֆինալում՝ Բարսելոնա/Արսենալ և Ինտեր հաղթողի հետ խաղում:


Վայ սխալ եմ գրել ավելի ճիշտ պետք է ասեի, որ Բորդոին եմ հավատում, օրինակ 2:0 հելնում ա:

----------

Արծիվ (05.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ասում են վեց շաբաթ  Ամեն դեպքում նա Իսպանիայի հավաքականին շատ պետք կգա:


Որ պույոլի նման չոբանը էտ ձևով պաշտպանվի 6 չէ կարողա մի երկու ամիս էլ չխաղա, ես էլ լսել եմ, որ Աշխարհ չի մասնակցելու, թե ասա այ չոբան քո համաերկրացինա բա տենց բան են անու՞մ:

----------


## GevSky

> Որ պույոլի նման չոբանը էտ ձևով պաշտպանվի 6 չէ կարողա մի երկու ամիս էլ չխաղա, ես էլ լսել եմ, որ Աշխարհ չի մասնակցելու, թե ասա այ չոբան քո համաերկրացինա բա տենց բան են անու՞մ:


1. Ոչ միայն համերկրացինա, այլ նաև ներքին կարգով իր խաղընկերը Բարսելոնում, իր սանը և շատ հարազատ մարդ...
2. Դու տեսե՞լ էս վնասվածքը ինչից եղավ, վստահ եմ չես տեսել եթե սենց բան ես գրում :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> 1. Ոչ միայն համերկրացինա, այլ նաև ներքին կարգով իր խաղընկերը Բարսելոնում, իր սանը և շատ հարազատ մարդ...
> 2. Դու տեսե՞լ էս վնասվածքը ինչից եղավ, վստահ եմ չես տեսել եթե սենց բան ես գրում


Ֆաբրեգասի հարվածելու պահին Պույոլը երկու ոտքով Ֆաբրեգասի ոտքը բռնեց, մի ոտքը անշարժ պահեց, մյուսն էլ հավեսով առաջ բերեց:

----------


## GevSky

Դե ուշադիր դրանից հետո նայի, եթե հնարավորություն ունես, որ չալարեմ սաղ խաղը կքաշեմ էտ կտորը կդնեմ ստեղ...
Դրանից հետո Ֆաբրեգասը 11մ-ա խփում, ու մնացած 5 րոպեյի ընթացքում օդային պայքարից հետո անհաջող վայրեջքա կատարում ոտի թաթի մասը թեք դնելով խոշոր պլանով ու դանդաղացրաց ցույցա տրվում հետո.... Ու հետո ֆաբրեգասը մինչև էտ խաղը պրեմիեր Լիգայում վնասվածք ստացածա լինում ոտքի ու բժիշկները իրան թույլ են տվել խաղա.. Իսկ Վենգերը, բնականաբար արդարանումա, որ բժիշկները չեն սխալվել և որ Պույոլնա պատճառը: Դե բնականա համ մեղքը իր վրայից կհանի, համել Բարսելոնի դեմ խոսակցություն կտարածվի չե որ ակնհայտ ֆավորիտա ֆաբրեգասին ձեռք բերելու հարցում :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Սա էլ նավսյակի... երբ պետքա գա էս օրը որ էս տղերքը նույն շորով իրար կողքի խաղան :Sad:

----------

Minerva (05.04.2010), Yellow Raven (05.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Սա էլ նավսյակի... երբ պետքա գա էս օրը որ էս տղերքը նույն շորով իրար կողքի խաղան


Հնարավորա, բայց Մեսսի նման թույլիկ խաղացողը կարա՞ անգլիական տղավարի ֆուտբոլ խաղա :Think:  կասկածում եմ :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (05.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե ուշադիր դրանից հետո նայի, եթե հնարավորություն ունես, որ չալարեմ սաղ խաղը կքաշեմ էտ կտորը կդնեմ ստեղ...
> Դրանից հետո Ֆաբրեգասը 11մ-ա խփում, ու մնացած 5 րոպեյի ընթացքում օդային պայքարից հետո անհաջող վայրեջքա կատարում ոտի թաթի մասը թեք դնելով խոշոր պլանով ու դանդաղացրաց ցույցա տրվում հետո.... Ու հետո ֆաբրեգասը մինչև էտ խաղը պրեմիեր Լիգայում վնասվածք ստացածա լինում ոտքի ու բժիշկները իրան թույլ են տվել խաղա.. Իսկ Վենգերը, բնականաբար արդարանումա, որ բժիշկները չեն սխալվել և որ Պույոլնա պատճառը: Դե բնականա համ մեղքը իր վրայից կհանի, համել Բարսելոնի դեմ խոսակցություն կտարածվի չե որ ակնհայտ ֆավորիտա ֆաբրեգասին ձեռք բերելու հարցում


Դե եթե թույլ են տվել ուրեմն կարելի էր, չեմ ալարի այդ կտորները կնայեմ, բայց մեկա Պույոլի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքս փոխվեց, իրան տղավարի չպահեց, այդպես կարող էր ոտքն էլ ջարդել, ռեգբի չի խաղում, որ ոնց ուզի զախվատ անի:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Վայ սխալ եմ գրել ավելի ճիշտ պետք է ասեի, որ Բորդոին եմ հավատում, օրինակ 2:0 հելնում ա:


Ես չէի ասի Բորդոն դուրս կգա  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե ուշադիր դրանից հետո նայի, եթե հնարավորություն ունես, որ չալարեմ սաղ խաղը կքաշեմ էտ կտորը կդնեմ ստեղ...
> Դրանից հետո Ֆաբրեգասը 11մ-ա խփում, ու մնացած 5 րոպեյի ընթացքում օդային պայքարից հետո անհաջող վայրեջքա կատարում ոտի թաթի մասը թեք դնելով խոշոր պլանով ու դանդաղացրաց ցույցա տրվում հետո.... Ու հետո ֆաբրեգասը մինչև էտ խաղը պրեմիեր Լիգայում վնասվածք ստացածա լինում ոտքի ու բժիշկները իրան թույլ են տվել խաղա.. Իսկ Վենգերը, բնականաբար արդարանումա, որ բժիշկները չեն սխալվել և որ Պույոլնա պատճառը: Դե բնականա համ մեղքը իր վրայից կհանի, համել Բարսելոնի դեմ խոսակցություն կտարածվի չե որ ակնհայտ ֆավորիտա ֆաբրեգասին ձեռք բերելու հարցում


  :Shok:  :Shok: Քիչ էր մնում համոզեիր, չգիտեմ այդ ինչեր ես նայել, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ ես իմ տեսածին ավելի շատ եմ հավատում :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=-Kpj...eature=related
Ուրեմն պենալը խփումա, ցանցի միջից գնդակը վերձնում  ու վազում ա դաշտի կենտրոն, բայց կեսից կռանում և ոտքը բռնում ա, ի դեպ գնդակը դեռ իրա ձեռքերի մեջ ա լինում, կարճ ասած ինքդ նայի:Ի դեպ իրա լիգայում այդ ի՞նչ վնասվածքի մասին էիր խոսում, որ խաղին ա եղել:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես չէի ասի Բորդոն դուրս կգա


Դե առավելությունը Լիոնիննա ու Բորդոյի շանսերը քիչ են, բայց դե հոյակապ ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում իսկ ՉԼ ում ինչ ասես որ չի կարող պատահել:

----------

Արծիվ (05.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Դե առավելությունը Լիոնիննա ու Բորդոյի շանսերը քիչ են, բայց դե հոյակապ ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում իսկ ՉԼ ում ինչ ասես որ չի կարող պատահել:


Ամեն դեպքում թող հաղթի այն թիմը որը արժանի է իր ցույց տված խաղով:

----------

Gayl (05.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ինձ էլա թվում որ Պույոլը մեղավոր չէր պենալտի հարցում, պարզ երևումա որ Ֆաբրիգասը գնդակը հարվածելու ժամանակ ոտքը պատահական մտնումա Պույոլի ոտքերի արանքը  :LOL: : Ամեն դեպքում եթե այդ պահը չլիներ Ֆաբրիգասը գոլ էր խփելու: Երկուսն էլ մեղավոր չեն, այ մեղավորը մրցավարներն են որ այսպիսի ճակատագրական պահերին հիմար որոշում են կայացնում և այդ խաղի արդյունքն էլ կախված է լինում նրանց որոշումից  :Sad: 
Ամեն դեպքում ինչ արած խաղի արդյունքը արդեն որոշվելա ու պետք է սպասել պատասխան խաղին: Մի հարց, հետաքրքիրա այսպիսի իրադրություններում երբ խաղից հետո պարզվում է մրցավարի սխալը, ի՞նչ է լինելու մրցավարի հետ, որակազրկու՞մ, թե՞.....................

----------


## Tyler

> Մի հարց, հետաքրքիրա այսպիսի իրադրություններում երբ խաղից հետո պարզվում է մրցավարի սխալը, ի՞նչ է լինելու մրցավարի հետ, որակազրկու՞մ, թե՞.....................


Հենց վատն էլ էդ ա, որ ոչ մի բան  :Sad:

----------

Արծիվ (11.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ էլա թվում որ Պույոլը մեղավոր չէր պենալտի հարցում, պարզ երևումա որ Ֆաբրիգասը գնդակը հարվածելու ժամանակ ոտքը պատահական մտնումա Պույոլի ոտքերի արանքը : Ամեն դեպքում եթե այդ պահը չլիներ Ֆաբրիգասը գոլ էր խփելու: Երկուսն էլ մեղավոր չեն, այ մեղավորը մրցավարներն են որ այսպիսի ճակատագրական պահերին հիմար որոշում են կայացնում և այդ խաղի արդյունքն էլ կախված է լինում նրանց որոշումից 
> Ամեն դեպքում ինչ արած խաղի արդյունքը արդեն որոշվելա ու պետք է սպասել պատասխան խաղին: Մի հարց, հետաքրքիրա այսպիսի իրադրություններում երբ խաղից հետո պարզվում է մրցավարի սխալը, ի՞նչ է լինելու մրցավարի հետ, որակազրկու՞մ, թե՞.....................


 Ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինում,Անրին ձեռքով գոլ խփեց ոչինչ էլ չկարողացան անեն:
Ոտքը պատահական մտավ ոտքերի արանքը իսկ պույոլը լավ էլ ինադու մի ոտքը անշարժ պահեց մյուսն էլ առաջ բերեց, անշուշտ արժանի էր կարմիրի,եթե չաներ ֆաբրեգաս Վալդեսին գմփցնելու էր, իսկ Պույոլի նման փորձառու ֆուտբոլիստների մոտ այդպիսի միամիտ բաներ չեն կատարվում :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (11.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Այս պահի դրությամբ Բարսելոն-Արսենալ խաղի մարտավարությունը շատ հետաքրքիր  տեսք է ընդունել, Բարսան խաղում ա 4-3-3 մարտավարությամբ,բայց հետաքիր բաներ են կատարվել երկու թիմերի հետ ուրեմն Տուռեն, Ինիեստա,Անրի հայտնվել են պահեստայիններում,շատ ափսոս որ Իբրան ընդհանրապես չկա, կրկիչը կխաղա մեջտեղում,Պեդրո և Մեսսի եզրներ:
Արսեն Վենգերի տակտիկան ինձ անչափ զարմացրեց, մարտական է տրամադրված, խաղում են 4-3-3 մարտավարությամբ, Դիաբին և Սանյան իջել են պաշտպանություն, իհարկե Սանյան եզր է խաղում,Քեմբելը պահեստայիններում է,Նասռի և Էբուէ եզր կիսապաշտպաններ, իսկ Դենիլսոնը կխաղա մեջտեղից,Ռոսիցկի և Ուոլքոտ եզրներում են խաղում, իսկ Բենդները մեջտեղ:
Եթե մարտավարությունը չփոխվի կարելի է ասել հավասար սաստավներ են հանել:Իսկական ՉԼ ի խաղ կարող է ստացվել:Ենթադրում եմ, որ եթե Արսենալը սկզբից գոլ անի ուրեմն խաղը կարողա զիբիլ դառնա, սկսեն պաշտպանվել, դա էլ բախտի բանա, այ եթե Բարսան սկզբից խփի ուրեմն բոլորիս հաճելի երեկո ա սպասվում :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Ինտեռի մարտավարությունը զիբիլա, չարժի էտ խաղը նայել 4-4-2 մարտավարությունն են ընտրել, նույն Չելսիի պատմություննա, արա դե էտ մարզիչը որ թիմը մարզում ա ֆուտբոլիստներին սարքում ա ռոբոտ չի լինում դրանց խաղը նայել:Ինտեռի հաղթանակին հավատում եմ, Էտօ կամ Միլիտո փախնելու են խփեն:

----------

Արծիվ (06.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Համաձայն եմ քո հետ, բայց հնարավորա Բարսան 1 գոլից հետո լցնի... հնարավորա և ոչ, ամեն դեպքում Մեսսիին կեսից կհանի տեղը ինիեստա կմտցնի Պեդրոյին կբերի Մեսսիի տեղը Պեդրոյի տեղը Ինիեստան կգրավի... էտ պահը կանխատեսելիա, չի բացառվում ձախ եզրում Անրիի հայտվելը խաղի կեսերից.. դա արդեն արդյունքից կախված կլինի… մեկել Գայլ ջան Ֆաբրեգասի վնասվածքը սկսելա Բարսայից առաջ Բիրմինգհեմի հետ խաղից.. տես՝ http://sport.bigmir.net/football/championleague/556360
Ամեն դեպքում ցավում եմ վնասվածքի համար շատ եմ սիրում էտ ֆուտբոլիստին, ու իմ կարծիքով Պույոլնել չէր ուզի Սեսկին մի բան լիներ... Ու չեմ կարծում դիտավորյալ ինչ-որ բանա արել որ վնասվածք ստանա:

----------

Արծիվ (06.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Համաձայն եմ քո հետ, բայց հնարավորա Բարսան 1 գոլից հետո լցնի... հնարավորա և ոչ, ամեն դեպքում Մեսսիին կեսից կհանի տեղը ինիեստա կմտցնի Պեդրոյին կբերի Մեսսիի տեղը Պեդրոյի տեղը Ինիեստան կգրավի... էտ պահը կանխատեսելիա, չի բացառվում ձախ եզրում Անրիի հայտվելը խաղի կեսերից.. դա արդեն արդյունքից կախված կլինի…


Շատ հնարավորա, այսինքն Բարսան սկզբից խփում ա,Արսենալն էլ մտածելով որ կորցնելու բան չունի վրայա տալիս, իսկ Բարսան էլ կոնտրների շնորհիվ խփում ա, կարճ ասած շատ հետաքրքիր խաղ ա գնալու, տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի:



> մեկել Գայլ ջան Ֆաբրեգասի վնասվածքը սկսելա Բարսայից առաջ Բիրմինգհեմի հետ խաղից.. տես՝ http://sport.bigmir.net/football/championleague/556360


Ապեր էտ խաղը սկզբից մինչև վերջ նայել եմ «Есть подозрение, что нога Сеска была уже сломана, когда тот выходил на матч против Барселоны» հաստատ սուտ տեղեկությունա, հա թեթև տենց մի բան կար, բայց եթե ոտքին չկպնեին ոչինչ էլ չէր լինի:



> Ամեն դեպքում ցավում եմ վնասվածքի համար շատ եմ սիրում էտ ֆուտբոլիստին, ու իմ կարծիքով Պույոլնել չէր ուզի Սեսկին մի բան լիներ... Ու չեմ կարծում դիտավորյալ ինչ-որ բանա արել որ վնասվածք ստանա:


Եթե Պույոլը չլիներ այլ լիներ օրինակ Ռոնալդուն կասեի էտի կռիսա դրանից սպասելի ա, բայց Պույոլը իրեն սազական բան չարեց, ապեր էտի ռեֆլեքս ա հնարավոր ա այնքան ջղայնացած լինի որ անկախ իրանից այդպիսի քայլ անի, բայց դե Պույոլի նման փորձված ֆուտբոլիստից միամիտ բաներ չեմ հավատում, տես Ֆաբրեգասի հարվածող ոտքը մտավ Պույոլի ոտքերի արանք, եթե մի ոտքը առաջ չբերեր հարվածը անխուսափելի էր և այն էլ այդպիսի դիրքից, բայց տղեն որոշեց, որ խաղը փրկելու համար արժի հարվածը կասեցնել, հիմա կարաս ասես Պույոլը ինչու ոտքը առաջ բերեց, ո՞րն էր դրա նպատակը, ինչա չէ՞ր զգացել որ Ֆաբրեգասի ոտքը հայտնվել էր ոտքերի արանքում :

----------


## Gayl

> Համաձայն եմ քո հետ, բայց հնարավորա Բարսան 1 գոլից հետո լցնի... հնարավորա և ոչ, ամեն դեպքում Մեսսիին կեսից կհանի տեղը ինիեստա կմտցնի Պեդրոյին կբերի Մեսսիի տեղը Պեդրոյի տեղը Ինիեստան կգրավի... էտ պահը կանխատեսելիա, չի բացառվում ձախ եզրում Անրիի հայտվելը խաղի կեսերից.. դա արդեն արդյունքից կախված կլինի… մեկել Գայլ ջան Ֆաբրեգասի վնասվածքը սկսելա Բարսայից առաջ Բիրմինգհեմի հետ խաղից.. տես՝ http://sport.bigmir.net/football/championleague/556360
> Ամեն դեպքում ցավում եմ վնասվածքի համար շատ եմ սիրում էտ ֆուտբոլիստին, ու իմ կարծիքով Պույոլնել չէր ուզի Սեսկին մի բան լիներ... Ու չեմ կարծում դիտավորյալ ինչ-որ բանա արել որ վնասվածք ստանա:


իբրան վնասվածք ունի՞, ոչ սաստավ կա ոչ էլ պահեստայիններում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> իբրան վնասվածք ունի՞, ոչ սաստավ կա ոչ էլ պահեստայիններում:


վայյյյ, էտ ինչ վատ բան ա, թո ինքը խաղա, տենց Արսենալի համար ավելի լավ  ա, չնայած երկու հատ գոլ խփեց.

----------


## Gayl

> վայյյյ, էտ ինչ վատ բան ա, թո ինքը խաղա, տենց Արսենալի համար ավելի լավ  ա, չնայած երկու հատ գոլ խփեց.


Ես էլ էի դա մտածում, հա դե որ Կրկիչը լիներ կարող ա 5 հատ խփեր, այնպես որ Իբրան հոյակապ հարձակվողա թող իրան խաղացնեն :LOL:  Իսկ ավելի լուրջ իբրան ֆիզիկականով ուժեղ ա ու կարողանում էր Արսենալի պաշտպաններին անցներ, կասկածում եմ որ Կրկիչը կամ Պեդրոն Իբրայի չափ կարան գոլ խփելու հնարավորություն ունենան:
Ո՞վ կարա ասի Մեսսիի խաղը խի չէ՞ր ստացվում :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> իբրան վնասվածք ունի՞, ոչ սաստավ կա ոչ էլ պահեստայիններում:


Հա :Smile: 
Իբրան երևի Ռեալի դեմ խաղն էլ բաց թողնի :Sad:

----------

Gayl (06.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Ո՞վ կարա ասի Մեսսիի խաղը խի չէ՞ր ստացվում


Մեսսիի խաղը չէր ստացվում, որովհետև էտ խաղին չէր ստացվում, ինչի ես անընդհատ մի բան ման գալիս կոնկրետ դեպքերի մեջ, մարդ չի կարա 100 տոկոս բոլոր խաղերին լավ խաղա, էսօր կտենանք Մեսսին ոնց կխաղա... հետո Մեսսիի խաղ ասելով բոլորը պատկերացնում են որ պտի մինիմում 3 հոգու անցնի գոլ խփի, բայց էտ մարդը լիքը ուրիշ բանա կարում անի օրինակ լավ պասեր տա... Հետո միգուցե Պեպի հրամանը լինի, բոլորը գիտեն Մեսսիի խաղը ու կենտրոնանում են նրա վրա իսկ մնացածը ավելի ազատ են լինում, հնարավորա տենց դեպք այլ կերպ ասած զոհումա Մեսսիին, ասեմ որ տենց բան եղելա անցած տարի կլասսիկոյում 2-6, երբ բոլորը Էտոյից եսիմ ինչեր էին սպասում ու Էտոն բանել չարեց, հետո պեպը ասեց, որ այդ ամենը տենց էլ պետքա լիներ Էտոն զոհ էր և պետք է ուշադրությունը վերցներ իր վրա իսկ մնացածը աշխատեին մտնել Էտոյի դիրք... և աշխատել էր այդ ամենը՝ 2-6 որտեղ 2 գոլ խփել էին ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՆԵՐ, ի դեպ 2-րդ գոլը դիրքային գրոհից, այլ ոչ թե ստանդարտ.... զադումաիսյա :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Մեսսիի խաղը չէր ստացվում, որովհետև էտ խաղին չէր ստացվում, ինչի ես անընդհատ մի բան ման գալիս կոնկրետ դեպքերի մեջ, մարդ չի կարա 100 տոկոս բոլոր խաղերին լավ խաղա, էսօր կտենանք Մեսսին ոնց կխաղա... հետո Մեսսիի խաղ ասելով բոլորը պատկերացնում են որ պտի մինիմում 3 հոգու անցնի գոլ խփի, բայց էտ մարդը լիքը ուրիշ բանա կարում անի օրինակ լավ պասեր տա... Հետո միգուցե Պեպի հրամանը լինի, բոլորը գիտեն Մեսսիի խաղը ու կենտրոնանում են նրա վրա իսկ մնացածը ավելի ազատ են լինում, հնարավորա տենց դեպք այլ կերպ ասած զոհումա Մեսսիին, ասեմ որ տենց բան եղելա անցած տարի կլասսիկոյում 2-6, երբ բոլորը Էտոյից եսիմ ինչեր էին սպասում ու Էտոն բանել չարեց, հետո պեպը ասեց, որ այդ ամենը տենց էլ պետքա լիներ Էտոն զոհ էր և պետք է ուշադրությունը վերցներ իր վրա իսկ մնացածը աշխատեին մտնել Էտոյի դիրք... և աշխատել էր այդ ամենը՝ 2-6 որտեղ 2 գոլ խփել էին ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՆԵՐ, ի դեպ 2-րդ գոլը դիրքային գրոհից, այլ ոչ թե ստանդարտ.... զադումաիսյա


Որովհետև անգլիական ֆուտբոլի դեմ չի կարողանում :Wink:  ինչքան էլ Իբրայի վրա ղժում եմ, մեկա էտ տղեն կարողանում էր իրա համար դիրքեր ստեղծեր, ֆիզիկականի, դրիբլինգի կողմնորոշվելու  և իհարկե իտալական փորձի շնորհիվ:
Այսօր Արսենալի հաղթանակին ավելի շատ եմ հավատում քան անցած խաղին, տեսնենք առանց Պույոլ Բարսան ինչիա՞ ընդունակ :Think:

----------


## Armen.181

> Շատ հնարավորա, այսինքն Բարսան սկզբից խփում ա,Արսենալն էլ մտածելով որ կորցնելու բան չունի վրայա տալիս, իսկ Բարսան էլ կոնտրների շնորհիվ խփում ա, կարճ ասած շատ հետաքրքիր խաղ ա գնալու, տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի:
>  :


 նաև հնարավոր ա որ Արսենալը գոլ խփի ու անցնի խուլ պաշպանության ,Բարսելոն ել մտածելով որ կորցնելու բան չունի վրայա տալիս, իսկ Արսենալն էլ կոնտրների շնորհիվ էլի ա խփում

----------


## Gayl

> նաև հնարավոր ա որ Արսենալը գոլ խփի ու անցնի խուլ պաշպանության ,Բարսելոն ել մտածելով որ կորցնելու բան չունի վրայա տալիս, իսկ Արսենալն էլ կոնտրների շնորհիվ էլի ա խփում


Այո դա նույնպես շատ հնարավոր տարբերակ է, այսինքն 0:2 կամ 1:2 ոնց որ աշխատող տարբերակ ա չէ՞, արժի փորձե՞լ:

----------


## Armen.181

> Այո դա նույնպես շատ հնարավոր տարբերակ է, այսինքն 0:2 կամ 1:2 ոնց որ աշխատող տարբերակ ա չէ՞, արժի փորձե՞լ:


մնում ա մի հարց Բարսելոնը գնդակ կտա Արսենալին ,որ նա էլ գոլ խփի ,բայց որ սայթակեց տխուր կլինի ,ոչ Պույոլը կա ոչ էլ Պիկեն

----------


## h.s.

> Որովհետև անգլիական ֆուտբոլի դեմ չի կարողանում ինչքան էլ Իբրայի վրա ղժում եմ, մեկա էտ տղեն կարողանում էր իրա համար դիրքեր ստեղծեր, ֆիզիկականի, դրիբլինգի կողմնորոշվելու  և իհարկե իտալական փորձի շնորհիվ:
> Այսօր Արսենալի հաղթանակին ավելի շատ եմ հավատում քան անցած խաղին, տեսնենք առանց Պույոլ Բարսան ինչիա՞ ընդունակ


Արսենալի կիսաեզրափակիչում հայտնվելու հնարավորությունը բուքմեյքերները գնահատել են 6.00 գործակցով: Կարող եք փորձել, լավ էլ գործակիցա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արսենալի կիսաեզրափակիչում հայտնվելու հնարավորությունը բուքմեյքերները գնահատել են 6.00 գործակցով: Կարող եք փորձել, լավ էլ գործակիցա:


Փորձող եղա՞վ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Barcamaniac (08.04.2010), Yellow Raven (07.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Փորձող եղա՞վ


Ես փորձեցի :LOL: , բայց 7 էր գործակիցը:

----------


## Gayl

Բարսելոնա-Արսենալ 4:1 
ԲԿՄԱ-Ինտեռ 0:1
Ինտեռի և Բարսելոնայի ճանապարհները նորից խաչվեցին:

----------


## GevSky

> Որովհետև անգլիական ֆուտբոլի դեմ չի կարողանում


Կոմենտ չունեմ արդեն հասկացար, թե քեզ ով էր ասում Մեսսիին թերագնահատես :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

> Կոմենտ չունեմ արդեն հասկացար, թե քեզ ով էր ասում Մեսսիին թերագնահատես


Չգիտեմ նկատել ես թե ոչ բայց այդպիսի պաշտպանության դեպքում ով էլ ուզենար իրան ցույց կտար, մի հատ Սանյա էր մնացել, մենակով Պեդրո ու Բոյան էր պահում, Արսենալը իր երկրորդ սաստավով էր խաղում, այնպես որ դա ես լավ խաղալ չեմ համարում,Արսենալը շատ թույլ էր:

----------


## GevSky

Չափազանցնում էս...  Ինչի լավ պաշտպաններով թիմերի դեմ չի կարու՞մ վաբշե խաղա... Իսկ որ մասում էր Արսենալը խաղում կենտրոնում , պաշտպանությունում, թե հարձակման ժամանակ, նեռվայնացել էի դրանց վրա չնայած Անգլիայում ամենասիրածս թիմնա, ահավոր էին ջարդում.. խաղի սկզբից սկսեցին ջարդել, հա մեկել էն իրանց միակ գոլը շատ կասկածելի էր գնդակը խաղխտումով խլեցին ու էշ սուդյան չտենալու տվեց... խախտումը էնքան յավնի էր որ բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները չհավատացին որ խաղը շարունակվումա ու գոլ կերան....

----------


## Gayl

> Չափազանցնում էս...  Ինչի լավ պաշտպաններով թիմերի դեմ չի կարու՞մ վաբշե խաղա... Իսկ որ մասում էր Արսենալը խաղում կենտրոնում , պաշտպանությունում, թե հարձակման ժամանակ, նեռվայնացել էի դրանց վրա չնայած Անգլիայում ամենասիրածս թիմնա, ահավոր էին ջարդում.. խաղի սկզբից սկսեցին ջարդել, հա մեկել էն իրանց միակ գոլը շատ կասկածելի էր գնդակը խաղխտումով խլեցին ու էշ սուդյան չտենալու տվեց... խախտումը էնքան յավնի էր որ բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները չհավատացին որ խաղը շարունակվումա ու գոլ կերան....


Չէ ապեր չափազանցնելու բան չկա, երեկ ուրիշ մարտավարություն էին ընտրել, իսկ այսօր խաղից 20 րոպե առաջ որ տեսա սիրտս խառնեց, մենակ էն Սիլվեստրը հերիքա որ խաղը հարամ լինի, Արսենալի բախտը իսկականից չբերեց, բոլոր լավագույն խաղացողները վնասվածք ունեին,երկրորդ սաստավով էր խաղում երևի Նասռին էլ վնասվածք ստացավ:
Պաշտպանները մի պահ ստոպ տվեցին որովհետև իմացան Ուոլքոտը օֆսայիդ ա, անձամբ ես ոչ մի խաղտում չնկատեցի, ես սկզբից  իմացա որ օֆսայիդից Ուոլքոտը գնդակը վերձրեց, սակայն ամեն ինչ մաքուր էր:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չգիտեմ նկատել ես թե ոչ բայց *այդպիսի պաշտպանության դեպքում ով էլ ուզենար իրան ցույց կտար*, մի հատ Սանյա էր մնացել, մենակով Պեդրո ու Բոյան էր պահում, Արսենալը իր երկրորդ սաստավով էր խաղում, այնպես որ դա ես լավ խաղալ չեմ համարում,Արսենալը շատ թույլ էր:


Մեսսիից բացի հատուկենտ ֆուտբոլիստներ կարող են էսօրվա Արսենալի դարպասը 4 գնդակ ուղարկել:

----------

Minerva (07.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մեսսիից բացի հատուկենտ ֆուտբոլիստներ կարող են էսօրվա Արսենալի դարպասը 4 գնդակ ուղարկել:


Քո հետ համաձայն կլինեի, եթե Քեմբելն ու Գալլասը լինեին, իսկ Սանյան և Դիաբին հենակետային լինեին, բայց երեկ խայտառակ պաշտպանությամբ դուրս եկան իսկ ամենակարևորը ուժեղ լիներ կիսապաշտպանությունը և հարձակվողությունը, որ ակումբն էլ երկրորդ սաստավով խաղար այդպես պետք է լիներ, էն Սիլվեստր կոչված ծերունին հերիք էր, որ Մեսսին իրան լավ զգար:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Քո հետ համաձայն կլինեի, եթե Քեմբելն ու Գալլասը լինեին, իսկ Սանյան և Դիաբին հենակետային լինեին, բայց երեկ խայտառակ պաշտպանությամբ դուրս եկան իսկ ամենակարևորը ուժեղ լիներ կիսապաշտպանությունը և հարձակվողությունը, որ ակումբն էլ երկրորդ սաստավով խաղար այդպես պետք է լիներ, էն Սիլվեստր կոչված ծերունին հերիք էր, որ Մեսսին իրան լավ զգար:


Քեմփբե՞լ :LOL:  :Blush: 
Քեմփբելի դարը վաղուց արդեն անցելա, իմ կարծիքով էսօրվա դրությամբ ինքը, թե Սիլվեստրը, ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա:  Եթե Սիլվեստրին ծերունի ես անվանում, երևի Քեմփբելին զառամյալ ծերուկ անվանենք :Tongue: 
Սանյան երբվանից դարձավ  հենակետային կիսապաշտպան :Jpit:  Թ՞ե Ալեքսանդր Սոնգի հետ էիր :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Քեմփբե՞լ
> Քեմփբելի դարը վաղուց արդեն անցելա, իմ կարծիքով էսօրվա դրությամբ ինքը, թե Սիլվեստրը, ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա:  Եթե Սիլվեստրին ծերունի ես անվանում, երևի Քեմփբելին զառամյալ ծերուկ անվանենք
> Սանյան երբվանից դարձավ  հենակետային կիսապաշտպան Թ՞ե Ալեքսանդր Սոնգի հետ էիր


 Քեմբելի մեջ դեռ հոտառություն ա մնացել ու տարբերությունը զգալի ա մանավանդ անկյունայինների ժամանակ:
Հա դե ինչ տարբերություն :LOL:  կարևորը հասկացար ում նկատի ունեի:

----------


## Rammstein

Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո.

Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ *3 - 1* Բավարիա

 :Sad:  Լավ ա մի գնդակ էլ խփեց Բավարիան։ Հույս դեռ կա։  :Unsure:

----------


## Ungrateful

Վայ քու արա  :Shok:  Մոռացել եի խաղի մասին:
Մանչը կրում ա փաստորեն  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բավարիա հուփ տուր: :Clapping:

----------

Barcamaniac (08.04.2010), h.s. (08.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Rammstein (07.04.2010), Լեո (08.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վայ քու արա  Մոռացել եի խաղի մասին:
> Մանչը կրում ա փաստորեն


Մանչը չի կրում, Մանչը ողջ քառասունհինգ րոպեների ընթացքում սպանում էր Բավարիային :Hands Up: 

չհաշված Կարիկի մեղքով խփած անիմաստ գոլը

----------


## Rammstein

Սկզբում չէ, բայց վերջում Բավարիան ոնց որ վերակենդանացավ։ Հույսի նշույլ կա մոտս, որ երկրորդ խաղակեսում տենց կշարունակեն։  :Clapping: 
Բավարիայի գոլն էլ սիրուն էր, ասեղի պես սուր անկյունով։  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ…
Մ. Յու. 3 - 2 Բավարիա
 :Yahoo: 


Հավելում. Հիմա արդեն վերջնական.
*Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ 3 - 2 Բավարիա*

 :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (08.04.2010), h.s. (08.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Աբելյան (08.04.2010), Լեո (08.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Հետաքրքիր իսպանագերմանական եզրափակիչ ա մեզ սպասում  :Yahoo:

----------


## Sagittarius

հալալ ա Բայեռնին, 
հուսով եմ իրանք կդառնան չեմպիոն, համենայն դեպս ես իրանց եմ եկրպագելու,
շատ չեմ ուզում գրել, ահավոր նեռվայնցած եմ

----------


## Armen.181

> հալալ ա Բայեռնին, 
> հուսով եմ իրանք կդառնան չեմպիոն, համենայն դեպս ես իրանց եմ եկրպագելու,
> շատ չեմ ուզում գրել, ահավոր նեռվայնցած եմ


 ինչ բայեռ ,Ռոբեն քո  տուուուուու տուուու տու տու

----------


## Ungrateful

բարսայի բախտը բերեց… Էլ թիմ չկա:
Հիմիկվանից կարելի ա շնորհավորել:

----------


## Լեո

> բարսայի բախտը բերեց… Էլ թիմ չկա:
> Հիմիկվանից կարելի ա շնորհավորել:


Կասես՝ ինչո՞վ բերեց  :Think:  
Քեզ թվում ա Բավարիան պատահակա՞ն հայտնվեց կիսաեզրափակիչում: Նման բան չկա, արժանիորեն Մանչեստրին մատ արեց: Նույնը Լիոնին ա վերաբերում, բոլոր՝ ՉԼ-ին ոչ արժանի մրցակիցներին ֆուկ արեց:

Նույնը Ինտերի մասին կարելի ա ասել: Ակնհայտ գերազանցեց Չելսիին բոլոր առումներով:

----------

Minerva (08.04.2010), Արծիվ (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> բարսայի բախտը բերեց… Էլ թիմ չկա:
> Հիմիկվանից կարելի ա շնորհավորել:


Սենց ե՞ս ասում.

«Շնորհավոր բոլորին, Բարսան թիմ չի»։

Եթե լուրջ, ապա նույն հաջողությամբ ես էլ կարամ Բարսային ասեմ «թիմ չի», կամ մեկ ուրիշին…

----------


## Ungrateful

> Կասես՝ ինչո՞վ բերեց  
> Քեզ թվում ա Բավարիան պատահակա՞ն հայտնվեց կիսաեզրափակիչում: Նման բան չկա, արժանիորեն Մանչեստրին մատ արեց: Նույնը Լիոնին ա վերաբերում, բոլոր՝ ՉԼ-ին ոչ արժանի մրցակիցներին ֆուկ արեց:
> 
> Նույնը Ինտերի մասին կարելի ա ասել: Ակնհայտ գերազանցեց Չելսիին բոլոր առումներով:



Բախտ բերել ասելով, նկատի ունեմ, որ մրցակից էլ չունի: Արի օբյեկտիվ լինենք:
բարսա, տակ բարսա` ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ ֆինալում իրենց հետ Մանչ տեսնել, Չելսի...

----------


## Sagittarius

> բարսայի բախտը բերեց… Էլ թիմ չկա:
> Հիմիկվանից կարելի ա շնորհավորել:


Խստիվ սխալվում ես, էսօրվա թմերից, որն էլ ընկներ Բարսաին կամ Արսենալին, վերջիներս վիճակը շատ լուրջ կլիներ, չե, ոչ թե, որ իրանք ավելի ուժեղ են, ուղղակի դրանց համար ահավոր անհարմար մրցակիցներ են,,, խոսքի Մեսսիին առաջին քսան րոպեների ընթացքում կուղղարկեին հոսպիտալ՝ պրիչոմ առանց խաղի կանոները խախտելու, 
իսկ որ նման խաղում Ռունին վնասվածքով դուրս էր եկել խաղադաշտ, ապա մենակ մի բան կարամ ասեմ՝ *ՀԵՐՈՍ*

----------


## Լեո

Բարսայի բախտը կբերեր, եթե եզրափակիչում Ռեալի հետ հանդիպեր: Հեշտ հաղթանակ կտաներ: 
Բայց դե Ռեալը էդքան չկա, հո՞ զոռով չէ: Եզրափակիչները Ռեալի համար չեն, Ռեալը միջանկյան թիմ ա:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Խստիվ սխալվում ես, էսօրվա թմերից, որն էլ ընկներ Բարսաին կամ Արսենալին, վերջիներս վիճակը շատ լուրջ կլիներ, չե, ոչ թե, որ իրանք ավելի ուժեղ են, ուղղակի դրանց համար ահավոր անհարմար մրցակիցներ են,,, խոսքի Մեսսիին առաջին քսան րոպեների ընթացքում կուղղարկեին հոսպիտալ՝ պրիչոմ առանց խաղի կանոները խախտելու, 
> իսկ որ նման խաղում Ռունին վնասվածքով դուրս էր եկել խաղադաշտ, ապա մենակ մի բան կարամ ասեմ՝ *ՀԵՐՈՍ*


Բա ախր ասածս էդ ա: Պարկերացրու` ֆինալում, գեղեցիկ հարցակվողական Իսպանական ֆուտբոլ և Անգլիական պնդաճակատություն ու գերհզոր պաշտպանություն: Հերոս Ռունի - Ճարպիկ Մեսսի:
Ախր հետաքիքիր կլիներ ու անձամբ ես, մեծ լարվածությամբ կնայեի...

----------

Yellow Raven (08.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բա ախր ասածս էդ ա: Պարկերացրու` ֆինալում, գեղեցիկ հարցակվողական Իսպանական ֆուտբոլ և Անգլիական պնդաճակատություն ու գերհզոր պաշտպանություն: Հերոս Ռունի - Ճարպիկ Մեսսի:
> Ախր հետաքիքիր կլիներ ու անձամբ ես, մեծ լարվածությամբ կնայեի...


Իմիջայլոց Մանչի հարձակումն էլ գեղեցկությամբ ոչ մի կաթիլ չի զիճում Բարսելոնին, վառ օրինակ առաջին խաղակեսը և Նանիի հրաշք գոլը,
Ես էլ էի շատ ցանկանում եզրափակիչում տեսնել Բարսա -Մանչեսթեր, Ռունի-Մեսսի զույգը, բայց Բայեռնը ևս մի անգամ ապացուցեք, որ ահավոր կամքի տեր թիմ ա, 
եղավ այն, ինչ եղավ, պատճառները վերլուծելու ցանկություն և տրամադրություն չունեմ

----------

Ungrateful (08.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Խստիվ սխալվում ես, էսօրվա թմերից, որն էլ ընկներ Բարսաին կամ Արսենալին, վերջիներս վիճակը շատ լուրջ կլիներ, չե, ոչ թե, որ իրանք ավելի ուժեղ են, ուղղակի դրանց համար ահավոր անհարմար մրցակիցներ են,,, խոսքի Մեսսիին առաջին քսան րոպեների ընթացքում կուղղարկեին հոսպիտալ՝ պրիչոմ առանց խաղի կանոները խախտելու, 
> իսկ որ նման խաղում Ռունին վնասվածքով դուրս էր եկել խաղադաշտ, ապա մենակ մի բան կարամ ասեմ՝ *ՀԵՐՈՍ*


Այդ հերոսությունը կարող էր շատ վատ անրադարձ ունենար, լավ ա ոտքը չջարդեցին:

----------


## GevSky

Հիմա Բավարիան ու Լիոնը շատ ուժեղ մրցակիցներ են ինչպես նաև Ինտեռը, Բարսայի բախտը բերել ես հասկանում եմ մենակ էն հանգամանքը որ դրանց հետ Բարսայի խաղը ավելի լավա ստացվում քան Չելսիի կամ Մանչի... Էլի եմ ասում խոսքը խաղը ստացվելու ու մրցակիցների հարմար լինելու մասինա ոչ թե ուժեղ կամ թույլի... Վերջին տարիներին բարսան հեշտա խաղում թե Լիոնի և թե Բավարիայի դեմ... Չնայած հիմա դրանց ուրիշ թիմեր կարելիա անվանել... հա իսկ Ինտեռին հաղթելը թող ոչ մի բան չասի մեկա Ինտեռը իրա Մուրինյոյական ֆուտբոլը առաջա քշելու որը էնքանել հաճելի չե Բարսային… Բայց դե Բարսանել նվեր չի գիտենք ինչքան անկանխատեսելի Մեսսին ու Խավիի պասերը... Մնացածնել հետը :Smile:  Հուսամ որ բարսան ռեկորդ կսահմանի 2 տարի անընդմեջ ՉԼ հաղթող :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

> Բարսայի բախտը կբերեր, եթե եզրափակիչում Ռեալի հետ հանդիպեր: Հեշտ հաղթանակ կտաներ: 
> Բայց դե Ռեալը էդքան չկա, հո՞ զոռով չէ: Եզրափակիչները Ռեալի համար չեն, Ռեալը միջանկյան թիմ ա:


Հասկացանք որ ձեր Բարսան հիմա ուժեղ ա, բայց էդ առիթ չի տալիս սենց անիմաստ արտահայտություններ անել: Որ մրցաշարի ստեղծվելուց մենակ 40 տարի հետո կարացաք առաջին գավաթը կրեք, էդ ձեզ ա միջանկյալ թիմ դարձնում: Էլ չեմ ասում առաջնությունները քանի տարին մեկ եք կրում: Նենց որ պրովոկացիաների քիչ գնացեք ու մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ եղեք  :Think:

----------


## Minerva

Շնորհավորում եմ Բավարիայի ֆաներին։ Էս խաղում իրանց կողմից էի, ու մինչև վերջս հույսս չէի կորցնում, որ կանցնեն։
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Բարսայի՝ ֆավորիտ լինելուն, չեմ կարծում, որ ամեն ինչ էդքան հեշտ կստացվի։ Ինտերը անկանխատեսելի ա, ի՞նչ իմանաս, ոնց կվերջանա խաղը։ Իսկ եթե անցնեն ու եզրափակիչում հանդիպեն բավարիային (իհարկե, եթե Լիոնը մի անակնկալ էլ չմատուցի), կարծում եմ՝ Մանչի հետ խաղը ցույց տվեց, որ Բավարիան շատ բանի ա ընդունակ։ 
Հ.Գ. Բարսա-Մանչեսթր եզրափակիչ անցած տարի տեսանք, էլի։ Ու մի եսիմինչ խաղ էլ չէր։ Չնայած էս տարի ամեն ինչ կարող էր ուրիշ ձևով լինել։

----------

Rammstein (09.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Մդա... Ծերուկ Ալեքսը հաշիվներում սխալ դուրս եկավ.. Էն ջահելին հանել էր, որ թարմությամբ Ռիբերիի հախից գա. Նեվիլլին նստացրել էր նստարանին, էն էլ առը հա թե կգա..
Ռունին նման վնասվածք ունեցողի համար հեչ էլ վատ չէր վազվզում: Սա երևի տակտիկական քայլ էր  :Smile:  Սկզբից ըստ էության թվացել էր, թե լուրջ տրավմայա ստացել, հետո տեսել էին որ չէ տղեն պինդա ու մեկ էլ հայտնվեց հիմնական կազմումև ընտիր խաղ ցուցադրեց:
Գերմանական թիմն էլ... չնայած դրա ինչնա գերմանական.. ով ասես խաղումա  :Smile: , պնդաճակատության հիանալի օրինակ ցույց տվեց: Բայց կարծում եմ սա իրանց մաքսիմալն էր, մյուս տուրում ուզումա Փյունիկի հետ ընկնեն.. էլ չեն ձգի: Նման հիասքանչ խաղերից հետո համարյա միշտ տուֆտում են...

----------

DavitH (08.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մանչեթերը միանշանակ ավելի արժանի էր կիսաեզրափակչին :Sad: 
Ու ընդհանրապես, պրագմատիկ ֆուտբոլին պետքա ինչքան հնարավորա շուտ վերջ դնել, ինչքան էլ որ Բավարիան կամային հատկանիշներով երեկ փայլեց, մեկա՝ ինքը արժանի չէր անցնելու Մանչին: Ամբողջ Բավարիայի կազմում ընդամենը երկու ֆուտբոլ խաղացող կա՝ Ռիբերին ու Ռոբբենը, մնացածն ուղղակի գնդակ են տշում դաշտում էս տարի (դաժե Լամը, որին ես առաջ բավականին համակրում էի): Ընդհանրապես, Բավարիայի խմբից դուրս գալը արդեն իսկ կարելի էր դասել թյուրիմացությունների շարքը՝ ունենալ 4 տուրից հետո 4 միավոր ու դուրս գալ հաջորդ փուլ :Bad: 
Մի խոսքով, էսքանից հետո սպասում եմ Բարսելոնա-Լիոն եզրափակչին, Ինտերի ու Բավարիայի պրագմատիկ մարտավարությունը չի, որ գեղեցկացնումա ֆուտբոլը:

----------

Gayl (08.04.2010), ministr (08.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Հասկացանք որ ձեր Բարսան հիմա ուժեղ ա, բայց էդ առիթ չի տալիս սենց անիմաստ արտահայտություններ անել: Որ մրցաշարի ստեղծվելուց մենակ 40 տարի հետո կարացաք առաջին գավաթը կրեք, էդ ձեզ ա միջանկյալ թիմ դարձնում: Էլ չեմ ասում առաջնությունները քանի տարին մեկ եք կրում: Նենց որ պրովոկացիաների քիչ գնացեք ու մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ եղեք


Այ ստեղ չեմ համաձայնվի քո հետ, ստիպում ես ինձ Ֆրանկոյին հիշել, կարաս ինձ թիմ ցույց տաս որ էդքան հալածվելուց հետո ոտի կանգնի էն աստիճան որ թեկուզ և 40 տարի անց չեմպիոն դառնա.. ինչքան թիմեր կան Իսպանական որ բարսայից ժամանակին ուժեղ են եղել ու մինչև հիմա ոչ մի անգամ չեն հասել ոչ մի լուրջ բանի:

----------


## Gayl

> Այ ստեղ չեմ համաձայնվի քո հետ, ստիպում ես ինձ Ֆրանկոյին հիշել, կարաս ինձ թիմ ցույց տաս որ էդքան հալածվելուց հետո ոտի կանգնի էն աստիճան որ թեկուզ և 40 տարի անց չեմպիոն դառնա.. ինչքան թիմեր կան Իսպանական որ բարսայից ժամանակին ուժեղ են եղել ու մինչև հիմա ոչ մի անգամ չեն հասել ոչ մի լուրջ բանի:


Որովհետև ֆուտբոլում ամենակարևորը փողն ա, եթե չլինեն հովանավորողներ ցանկացած ակումբ  կդառնա 0, դու կտեսնես մյուս ՉԼ ում Մանչեստեր Սիթին ինչ պրոբլեմներ ա ստեղծելու, բայց խոսքի ինքը էտքան չկար որ պրոբլեմ ստեղծեր, իսկ պատճառը արաբ շեյխի ներդրումն ա լինելու 180 միլիոնի ֆուտբոլիստ են առնելու ու դա շատ բան ա ասում:

----------


## GevSky

ՈՒ հլա տենց թիմերը ֆաներ պետքա ունենան կամ ունեն...... Ցավում եմ այդ ճանապարհով ստեղծված թիմերի համար.... Ուրիշ բանա ունենալ ստրուկտուրա, հոգեբանություն ու մենտալիտետ, հետո այդ ամենի պատմությունը ու ընթացքում կամաց-կամաց աճելով, աստճանաբար ներդրումներով բիզնես անելով փող ԱՇԽԱՏԵԼ ու ավելի հզորացնել ակումբը, քան պատրաստի փողով գալ ու փողով աստղեր ԱՌՆԵԼ ու ստեղծել փողի վրա հիմնված մի, ըստ իս արհեստական, թիմ: Դրանց մեջ մեծ տարբերություն եմ տեսնում: Ու առաջին տարբերակը ավելի սպորտայինա քան մյուսը

----------


## Sagittarius

> ՈՒ հլա տենց թիմերը ֆաներ պետքա ունենան կամ ունեն...... Ցավում եմ այդ ճանապարհով ստեղծված թիմերի համար.... Ուրիշ բանա ունենալ ստրուկտուրա, հոգեբանություն ու մենտալիտետ, հետո այդ ամենի պատմությունը ու ընթացքում կամաց-կամաց աճելով, աստճանաբար ներդրումներով բիզնես անելով փող ԱՇԽԱՏԵԼ ու ավելի հզորացնել ակումբը, քան պատրաստի փողով գալ ու փողով աստղեր ԱՌՆԵԼ ու ստեղծել փողի վրա հիմնված մի, ըստ իս արհեստական, թիմ: Դրանց մեջ մեծ տարբերություն եմ տեսնում: Ու առաջին տարբերակը ավելի սպորտայինա քան մյուսը


GevSky, Բարսայի ու Ռեալի եկրպագուների (չեմ խոսում իսկական սկզբունքային երկրպագուների մասին) կեսից ավելին հենց այ տենց երկրպագուներ են, ու հենց էտ թիմերը մի երկու սեզոն առանց աստեր մնացին, իրանք միանգամից թեքվելու են դեպի այն թիմերը, որոնք աստղեր են հավաքում. հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ընդհանրապես «ֆուտբոլի սիրահարների» կեսից ավելին բաղկացած է նման անսկզբունքային «երկրպագուներից», որոնք ֆուտբոլին լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում, «ուղղակի մոդա ա էլի», դա նույնն է ինչ-որ պոպսան երգարվեստում, մի օր մի աստղի համար մազերը կփիդրեն (բայց պատալոկ մի երկու երգ են լսել էտ «աստղի» կատարմամբ), մյուս օր վաբշե էլ շան տեղ չեն դնի՝ «էլ մոդա չի»

Ահա այս պատճառով եմ կարծում, որ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, թիմ, և այլն որոշելը, ֆուտբոլիստների համար աստաղբաշխական գումերներ վճարելը (որը պետք է հետ գնվի գովազդների միջոցով, որոնք հենվում են հենց այդ տասնյակ միլիոների հասնող անսկզբունքային զագվածի վրա), կործանարար են անդրադառնում ֆուտբոլի վրա. 

*անձամբ ես չեմ ուզում, որ ֆուտբոլը NBAի նման դառնա բուքմեյկերների, գովազդատուների, խթանիչներ մատակարարող դեղագործների, հարուստ ձաձաների, և հաբրգած աստղերի խաղահրապարակ *   :Angry2:  

իսկ Սիթին առանց էս շեյխի էլ շատ լավ ավանդույթներ և հզոր երկպագուների բանակ ունի,
Բայց չեմ հոգնի կրկնելուց, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է պայթեցնել Ռեալի ղեկավարությանը, որը հանդիսանում է էս ողջ աղբի Պապան :Angry2:

----------

Barcamaniac (08.04.2010), DavitH (08.04.2010), Tyler (09.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Համաձայն եմ քո հետ, ես իմ մասին կասեմ որ պոպսա չեմ լսում, սիրում եմ ջազզ, սոուլ, բլյուզ, ռեգի, ռոք՝ հետևաբար կհասկանաս ինչնա իմ համար արժեք ներկայացնում: Փոքր վախտ Ռեալ էի սիրում հետո երբ կարդացի Բարսայի ու Ռեալի պատմությունները հասկացա այդ երկուսի քաղաքականությունը ու սկզբունքները միանգամից բարսայի կողմն անցա, որպեսսկզբունքային երկրպագու ու Բարսայի ֆան եմ եղել այն ժամանակ երբ Բարսան լա լիգայի աղյուսակի կեսերում լողում էր անհույս, ու իմ տեսած Բարսայի ամենավատ ժամանակներում ես Բարսայի ֆան էի, ու կիսելով վատ ու լավ օրեր հիմա հպարտ եմ որ ես այդ ակումբի ֆան եմ, իմիջի այլոց օֆիցիալ: Ուզում եմ ասեմ որ իմ համար չոր փողի վրա հիմնած արժեքքները դրանք արհեստական են և ընդհանրապես արժեքներ չեն ներկայացնում:

----------

Barcamaniac (08.04.2010), DavitH (08.04.2010), Sagittarius (08.04.2010), Yellow Raven (08.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հուսամ որ բարսան ռեկորդ կսահմանի 2 տարի անընդմեջ ՉԼ հաղթող


Իր համար ռեկորդ, չէ՞:



> Բայց չեմ հոգնի կրկնելուց, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է պայթեցնել Ռեալի ղեկավարությանը, որը հանդիսանում է էս ողջ աղբի Պապան


Թող մյուս թիմերը չհետևեն «աղբի» քաղաքականությանը և չփորձեն ոտք մեկնել Ռեալի հետ :Pardon: :

----------


## GevSky

Բարսան համ իր համար ռեկորդ կսահմանի համ ՉԼ-ի: տենց բան եղելա էնվախտ երբ ՉԼ-ի անունը ՉԼ չէր.. ինքան հիշում եմ օֆիցիալ ՉԼ-ում տենց արդյունք չի եղել դեռ:

----------


## Լեո

> Հասկացանք որ ձեր Բարսան հիմա ուժեղ ա, բայց էդ առիթ չի տալիս սենց անիմաստ արտահայտություններ անել: Որ մրցաշարի ստեղծվելուց մենակ 40 տարի հետո կարացաք առաջին գավաթը կրեք, էդ ձեզ ա միջանկյալ թիմ դարձնում: Էլ չեմ ասում առաջնությունները քանի տարին մեկ եք կրում: Նենց որ պրովոկացիաների քիչ գնացեք ու մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ եղեք


Նման հայտարություն անելու հիմքեր ունեմ՝ հաշվի առնելով ՉԼ-ի վերջին արդեն եսիմ որերդ խաղարկությունում խմբային փուլում Ռեալի ցուցադրած ոչ վատ արդյունքը, իսկ այնուհետև անմիջապես 1/8 երզափակիչից անփառունակ դուրս մնալը: Նույնը վերաբերում ա արքայական գավաթին: Այս տարի Ռեալը երկրորդ դիվիզիոնի եսիմ ինչ փախած թիմի ա 4-0 խայտառակ հաշվով պարտվել:

Ռեալի՝ միջանկայն թիմ լինելու վերաբերյալ արտահայտությունս վերաբերում ա վերջին 5-6 տարիների Ռեալին… Բնականաբար Նոյի թիվը էստեղ կապ չունի: 

Քեզ էլ խորհուրդ չէի տա իմ գրառումներին նման որակումներ տալ:

----------


## Լեո

> Որովհետև ֆուտբոլում ամենակարևորը փողն ա, եթե չլինեն հովանավորողներ ցանկացած ակումբ  կդառնա 0, դու կտեսնես մյուս ՉԼ ում Մանչեստեր Սիթին ինչ պրոբլեմներ ա ստեղծելու, բայց խոսքի ինքը էտքան չկար որ պրոբլեմ ստեղծեր, իսկ պատճառը արաբ շեյխի ներդրումն ա լինելու 180 միլիոնի ֆուտբոլիստ են առնելու ու դա շատ բան ա ասում:


Փողը կարևոր ա, բայց որոշիչ չէ: Փաստը վերջին տարիներին Ռեալի ծախսած գերփողերն են. իսկ արդյունք ըստ էության չկա...

Հ.Գ. Ինչ էլ խոսում եմ, մեկ ա Ռեալին չեմ կարողանում մոռանալ  :Jpit:  Ա դե սիրում եմ էդ թիմին, հո զոռով չէ  :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## DavitH

նենց ուրախ եմ, որ Մանչը կրվել ա չեք պատկերացնի  :Smile:  
ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ռունիի վնասվածքին, ասեմ որ համաձայն եմ որ էտ ուղղակի թոզ էին փչել Բավարիայի աչքերին /բայց դրանից քիչ օգուտ եղավ/, ամեն դեպքում առանց կողմնակալության ասեմ, որ շատ լավ ֆուտբոլ էր իսկական ֆինալի խաղ էր Մանչեսթրը իրոք շատ լավ թիմ ա ու  իսկական մրցակից, բայց ավաղ ..............

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ…
> Մ. Յու. 3 - 2 Բավարիա


Ու ինչ գոլ… հրաշք  :Hands Up:

----------

DavitH (08.04.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> *անձամբ ես չեմ ուզում, որ ֆուտբոլը NBAի նման դառնա բուքմեյկերների, գովազդատուների, խթանիչներ մատակարարող դեղագործների, հարուստ ձաձաների, և հաբրգած աստղերի խաղահրապարակ *


Ցավոք արդեն դառել ա…  :Sad:

----------

DavitH (08.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Ու ինչ գոլ… հրաշք


հաաաա Ռոբեի գոլը շատ լավն էր ....

----------


## Gayl

> Փողը կարևոր ա, բայց որոշիչ չէ: Փաստը վերջին տարիներին Ռեալի ծախսած գերփողերն են. իսկ արդյունք ըստ էության չկա...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ինչ էլ խոսում եմ, մեկ ա Ռեալին չեմ կարողանում մոռանալ  Ա դե սիրում եմ էդ թիմին, հո զոռով չէ


Եթե չծախսեր ընդհանրապես կարողա սկած ման գար, իսկ ամսի 11 ին կերևա արդարացրեց թե ոչ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Փողը կարևոր ա, բայց որոշիչ չէ: Փաստը վերջին տարիներին Ռեալի ծախսած գերփողերն են. իսկ արդյունք ըստ էության չկա...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ինչ էլ խոսում եմ, մեկ ա Ռեալին չեմ կարողանում մոռանալ  Ա դե սիրում եմ էդ թիմին, հո զոռով չէ


հենց են որ խոսակցության թեմաների կեսը Ռեալի մասին ա ադրեն ցույց ա տալիս, որ արդյունք ստացել են

թող մի հատ հարցում անեն, թե ով ա աշխարհի լավագույն թիմը, աշխարհի կեսը ֆուտբոլից բեխաբար կնշի Ռեալի անունը 

հը՞, էս պայմաներում, որ դու միջազգային որևէ խոշոր ընկերության նախագահ լինես, ո՞ր թիմը կընտրես քո ապրանքը գովազդելու համար, կամ ո՞ր թմի խաղերին ամենաշատ խաղադրույքները կկատարվի  :Wink: 
ցավալի ա, բայց սրանք հիմա ֆուտբոլում ավելի էական ֆակտորներ են, քան իրական ֆուտբոլը :Sad:

----------

Gayl (08.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> հենց են որ խոսակցության թեմաների կեսը Ռեալի մասին ա ադրեն ցույց ա տալիս, որ արդյունք ստացել են
> 
> թող մի հատ հարցում անեն, թե ով ա աշխարհի լավագույն թիմը, աշխարհի կեսը ֆուտբոլից բեխաբար կնշի Ռեալի անունը 
> 
> հը՞, էս պայմաներում, որ դու միջազգային որևէ խոշոր ընկերության նախագահ լինես, ո՞ր թիմը կընտրես քո ապրանքը գովազդելու համար, կամ ո՞ր թմի խաղերին ամենաշատ խաղադրույքները կկատարվի 
> ցավալի ա, բայց սրանք հիմա ֆուտբոլում ավելի էական ֆակտորներ են, քան իրական ֆուտբոլը


Էստեղ ամեն ինչի մասին նշել ես, բացի դիտարժան ու արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլից: Նման կարգի խասակցությունները գալիս են հիմնավորելու, որ Ռեալը ավելի շատ փողային ակումբ ա, քան ֆուտբոլային, Ռեալն ավելի շատ փող աշխատելու խնդիր ունի, քանի արդյուքնի հասնելու և երկրպագուներին գոհացնելու նպատակ:

----------


## Gayl

> Էստեղ ամեն ինչի մասին նշել ես, բացի դիտարժան ու արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլից: Նման կարգի խասակցությունները գալիս են հիմնավորելու, որ Ռեալը ավելի շատ փողային ակումբ ա, քան ֆուտբոլային, Ռեալն ավելի շատ փող աշխատելու խնդիր ունի, քանի արդյուքնի հասնելու և երկրպագուներին գոհացնելու նպատակ:


Այդպիսի ակումբ այսօր Մորինիոի թիմն է:

----------


## CrusaderAM

աՐյա լՅաՎ է, ոնց Արսենալս ... կրվեց...   :Sad:  
էհ..  թիմ էլ չմնա բացի  Բարսից.. բայց որ բարսն է  հաղթի .. հետաքրքիր  չի  լինի ..  թող Բավարիան  հաղթի  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Թողում ենք, մնումա կարենան դառնան :Wink:

----------


## CrusaderAM

դե լյավա ..  բալյետ  անենք`  դառնան  :LOL:  Շվայնշտայգեռին էլ  մի հատ  խոզի  չալաղաջ  պատիվ  կտանք  :LOL:

----------


## Tyler

> Նման հայտարություն անելու հիմքեր ունեմ՝ հաշվի առնելով ՉԼ-ի վերջին արդեն եսիմ որերդ խաղարկությունում խմբային փուլում Ռեալի ցուցադրած ոչ վատ արդյունքը, իսկ այնուհետև անմիջապես 1/8 երզափակիչից անփառունակ դուրս մնալը:


ՉԼ-ի նորագույն պատմության մեջ Ռեալը Միլանի հետ էն թիմն ա, որն ամենաշատն ա գավաթը կրել` 3 անգամ: Իսկ մի քանի տարի 1/8-ից դուրս մնալը չդարձրեց միջանկյալ թիմ: Համենայն դեպս մեկ մրցաշրջանից ավել կտրվածքով:  




> Ռեալի՝ միջանկայն թիմ լինելու վերաբերյալ արտահայտությունս վերաբերում ա վերջին 5-6 տարիների Ռեալին… Բնականաբար Նոյի թիվը էստեղ կապ չունի:


Բարսան էլ 2008-ին զոռով 3-րդ տեղ բռնեց առաջնությունում, ու մինչև անցած տարին 2 անգամ անընդմեջ Ռեալն էր դառնում Իպանիայի չեմպիոն: Ինչը Բարսային չդարձրեց միջանկյալ թիմ: Բոլոր ակումբների պատմության մեջ էլ անկումներ լինում են: Ու վերջին 10 տարում ոչ մի նենց բան չի եղել, որ Ռեալին կամ Բարսային կարելի լինի անվանել միջանկյալ թիմ: Հիմա էս 2 տարին Բարսան ա ժարիտ անում, մյուս 2 տարին կարողա Ռեալն ա անում: Ռոնալդինյոի վախտերով կսպասեի՞ք, որ 2 տենց անտաղանդ մրցաշրջան կանցնի: Դժվար: Նենց որ 1-2 մրցաշրջանի հիման վրա պետք չի ակումբների պատմության վրա խաչ քաշել ու ինչ-որ մեծ-մեծ հայտարարություններ անել:

----------

Ներսես_AM (09.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Հա 2 տարի Ռեալի չեմպիոն լինելուց առաջ ել Բարսան էր չեմպիոն լինում բայց ստեղ տարբերությունը էնա որ դառնալուց Բարսան մի քանի տեղա չեմպիոն դառնում իսկ վերջի տարիների Ռեալը եթե հաջողություն ունենումա, ապա միայն ու միայն լա Լիգայում

----------


## Լեո

> ՉԼ-ի նորագույն պատմության մեջ Ռեալը Միլանի հետ էն թիմն ա, որն ամենաշատն ա գավաթը կրել` 3 անգամ: Իսկ մի քանի տարի 1/8-ից դուրս մնալը չդարձրեց միջանկյալ թիմ: Համենայն դեպս մեկ մրցաշրջանից ավել կտրվածքով:


Էհ, ինչպես ասում են, քանի դեռ կա Ռեալը, կապրեն նաև Ֆրանկոֆոնիայի մասին քաղցր հիշողությունները  :Rolleyes: 





> Բարսան էլ 2008-ին զոռով 3-րդ տեղ բռնեց առաջնությունում, ու մինչև անցած տարին 2 անգամ անընդմեջ Ռեալն էր դառնում Իպանիայի չեմպիոն: Ինչը Բարսային չդարձրեց միջանկյալ թիմ: Բոլոր ակումբների պատմության մեջ էլ անկումներ լինում են: Ու վերջին 10 տարում ոչ մի նենց բան չի եղել, որ Ռեալին կամ Բարսային կարելի լինի անվանել միջանկյալ թիմ: Հիմա էս 2 տարին Բարսան ա ժարիտ անում, մյուս 2 տարին կարողա Ռեալն ա անում: Ռոնալդինյոի վախտերով կսպասեի՞ք, որ 2 տենց անտաղանդ մրցաշրջան կանցնի: Դժվար: Նենց որ 1-2 մրցաշրջանի հիման վրա պետք չի ակումբների պատմության վրա խաչ քաշել ու ինչ-որ մեծ-մեծ հայտարարություններ անել:


Ես ասում եմ, որ վերջին տարիների Ռեալը *գավաթային* մրցաշարերում (որտեղ եզրափակիչ կա) միջանկյալ թիմ ա, եզրափակչին նույնիսկ մոտենալ չի հաջողվում: 
Իսկ ինչ մնում ա պատմությանը, ապա պատմությունը, ինչ խոսք, լավ բան ա, բայց կառչել պատմությունից ու չփորձել զարգանալ (կամ երևի փորձել, բայց անտաղանդության ու անհեռատեսության պատճառով չկարողանալ), դա արդեն... Խոսքերն ավելորդ են:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա 2 տարի Ռեալի չեմպիոն լինելուց առաջ ել Բարսան էր չեմպիոն լինում բայց ստեղ տարբերությունը էնա որ դառնալուց Բարսան մի քանի տեղա չեմպիոն դառնում իսկ վերջի տարիների Ռեալը եթե հաջողություն ունենումա, ապա միայն ու միայն լա Լիգայում


 Հա հետո? Որ Բարսան համարյա մի դար էր մենակ Իպսանիայում հաջողություններ ունենում, ուրեմն միջակ թիմ էր? 


> Էհ, ինչպես ասում են, քանի դեռ կա Ռեալը, կապրեն նաև Ֆրանկոֆոնիայի մասին քաղցր հիշողությունները 
> 
> 
> 
> Ես ասում եմ, որ վերջին տարիների Ռեալը *գավաթային* մրցաշարերում (որտեղ եզրափակիչ կա) միջանկյալ թիմ ա, եզրափակչին նույնիսկ մոտենալ չի հաջողվում: 
> Իսկ ինչ մնում ա պատմությանը, ապա պատմությունը, ինչ խոսք, լավ բան ա, բայց կառչել պատմությունից ու չփորձել զարգանալ (կամ երևի փորձել, բայց անտաղանդության ու անհեռատեսության պատճառով չկարողանալ), դա արդեն... Խոսքերն ավելորդ են:


 Ֆրանկոն ինչ կապ ունի Ռեալի վերջին 3 գավաթների հետ?

Բարսայի ֆաները ավելի շատ խոսում են Ռեալի մասին, քան իրենց սիրելի թմի: Ատելությունը լավ բան չի, երկրպագու եղեք, ոչ թե հակաերկրպագու...

----------

Gayl (09.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Ռեալը միջակ չի բայց Եվրոպական մասշտաբով գրանդ էլ չի, խոսքս վերջին ժամանակների մասինա

----------


## Gayl

> Ռեալը միջակ չի բայց Եվրոպական մասշտաբով գրանդ էլ չի, խոսքս վերջին ժամանակների մասինա


 :LOL:  Խի որ Լիոնին չհաղթեց դրա համա՞ր:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալը էն թիմնա, որ միշտ եղելա, կա ու կմնա Եվրոպական ֆուտբոլի գրանդ:

----------


## GevSky

> Խի որ Լիոնին չհաղթեց դրա համա՞ր:


 Խոսքս վերջի ժամանակների մասինա 5-6 տարի, ոչ թե վերջին խաղերի :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Խոսքս վերջի ժամանակների մասինա 5-6 տարի, ոչ թե վերջին խաղերի


Դե լավ հա դու էլ չասիր, էս մեկը իսկականից շատ չափազանցրիր:

----------


## Venus

Ինտեր  :Clapping:  
տեսնենք ինչ է լինելու , կարծում եմ Բավարիան եզրափակիչ կհելնի  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինտեր  
> տեսնենք ինչ է լինելու , կարծում եմ Բավարիան եզրափակիչ կհելնի


Աստղ ջան, դու Միլանի երկրպագու ես, ախր ո՞նց կարող ես Ինտերի համար ցավել  :Jpit: 

Քեզ գաղտնի ասեմ, մարդու չասես. Բարսան ա երզափակիչ դուրս գալու  :Secret:

----------


## GevSky

Էսօր ինչերա լինելու, տղերքը ավտոբուսով հոգնած ջարդված էկել են ու էսօր դուրս են գալու ոտի վրա չկարենան կանգնեն չեն կարալու խաղան.... Էն Էսպանյոլի հետ նիչյա խաղացին դուխից ընկել են սաղ վատա վերջանալու.... 
Թերևս այսպիսի պահերին են միայն Բարսայից պարտություն սպասում այն էլ երևակայելի, բայց մի գաղտնիք ասեմ որ հեծանիվով նույնիսկ գնային մեկա ֆուրոր են անելու :Smile:  Սիրում եմ տենց խոսակցություններ որոնց ֆոնի վրա Բարսան ուղղակի ոչնչացնումա հակառակորդներին :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ավտոբուսի հարցը իրոք լուրջա :Sad:  Երկու օր տղեքը ավտոբուսի մեջ են եղել :Sad:

----------


## DavitH

ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼ
0-1
ապրի Մաքսվելը ինչպես նաև Պեդրոն

----------


## Rammstein

Արդեն 2:1  :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (21.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ինտեր 3:1 Բարսելոն
 :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

պենալ չկար :Smile:

----------

Gayl (21.04.2010), Արծիվ (21.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սիրում եմ տենց խոսակցություններ որոնց ֆոնի վրա Բարսան ուղղակի ոչնչացնումա հակառակորդներին


չեմ սիրում սենց խոսակցություններ, մեկա  ապրավդանի չկա, համել  Ինտերը դժվարին խաղ  ա խաղացել Յուվեյի հետ... Աբտոբու՜ս,չգիտեմ ին՜չ, կարողա պազիկով են եկել ,Պեդրոն էլ ,որպես տարիքով փոքր ,իրա տեղը զիջել ա Պույոլին ու ոտի վրա  ա եկել...

----------

Ambrosine (21.04.2010), Armen.181 (21.04.2010), DavitH (21.04.2010), REAL_ist (21.04.2010), Ungrateful (21.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> պենալ չկար


Եթե Ալվեսի հարցնա ուրեմն միանշանակ 11 մ կար... 
Ասեմ որ հալալա Ինտեռին մարդիկ լավ խաղացին ու կրեցին, բայց ամեն դեպքում շատ դժգոհ եմ մրցավարից.... Ու ակնկալում եմ Բարսայի ելք դեպի ֆինալ… Լրիվ նորմալ լոգիկայով :Wink:

----------

DavitH (21.04.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Եթե Ալվեսի հարցնա ուրեմն միանշանակ 11 մ կար... 
> Ասեմ որ հալալա Ինտեռին մարդիկ լավ խաղացին ու կրեցին, բայց ամեն դեպքում շատ դժգոհ եմ մրցավարից.... Ու ակնկալում եմ Բարսայի ելք դեպի ֆինալ… Լրիվ նորմալ լոգիկայով


գոնե հիմա համոզվեցիք, որ Իբրաիմովիչին պիտի ծեծելով Բարսայից վռնդեն?? էդ ֆուտբոլիստը Բարսայի համար չի..

----------


## Armen.181

> գոնե հիմա համոզվեցիք, որ Իբրաիմովիչին պիտի ծեծելով Բարսայից վռնդեն?? էդ ֆուտբոլիստը Բարսայի համար չի..


ես տար բարսան որոշել ա իր հակառակորդներին առավելություն տա,ասենք մեր թիմը ենքան ուժեղ ա որ կարանք իբրաիմովիչին մեր հետ խաղացնենք ,իսկ ինտերը լավ խաղ անցկացրեց ,գերազանց պաշպանություն,և բավականին հաջող հակագրոհներ

----------

DavitH (21.04.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Դզեց ինտերի խաղացած խաղը:

----------

Gayl (21.04.2010), Արծիվ (21.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դզեց ինտերի խաղացած խաղը:


Ժոզեն  մեղքեր  քավում ա

----------


## Դարք

Հետաքրքիր խաղ էր :Wink:  Մի քանի բան ավելացնեմ.Պիկեն շատ լավ պաշտպան ա, բայց մրցակցի տուգանային հրապարակում չի կարողանում իր մեծ հասակի հաշվին ճկուն գործել: Դանի Ալվեսին ես էսօր չտեսա մի հատ կարգին փոխանցում կատարելիս. ինքը պետք է մնա պաշտպանությունում: Իբրահիմովիչի ու Անրի նման ֆուտբոլիստները ունիվերսալ չեն, պետք է ազատվել իրենցից: Նրանց փոխարեն պետք ա բերել Պեդրոյի նման ֆուտբոլիստներ: Էսօր Պեդրոն շատ լավ խաղաց հալալա իրան: Իսկ Իբրայի ժամանակները շուտվանից անցել էն. պետք ա մտածել նոր կադրերի մասին... Ականջդ կանչի, Պեպ:

----------


## GevSky

Ես Տուրեյի պակաս զգացի.. ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ ու հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ էր պետք կենտրոնում

----------

DavitH (21.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Շնորհավորում եմ Ինտերի երկրպագուներին գերազանց հաղթանակի համար  :Yahoo: 
Մալադեց Ինտերին քանի որ կրկին ապացուցեցին որ իրենց խաղը ուրիշա, իսկ էտ Ալվեսի անունը պետք է փոխել ու դնել Աղվես քանի որ իրան էտ անունը ավելի շատ կդզի, փորձեց իրեն ստից ցաց գցել որ ռեֆերին էլ պենալտի դներ  :LOL:  բայց լավ էր ռեֆերին կուտը չկերավ: Մի խոսքով Ինտերը գերազանց խաղ ցույց տվեց և հույսով եմ որ պատասխան խաղում ավելի լավ կխաղա Ինտերը քանի որ նա արժան է ՉԼ գավաթին  :Ok: 
Ցավում եմ Բարսայի համար (ամեն անգամ չէ որ գետը գերան է բերում): Ինտերը ունենալով Էտտոյին, Միլիտոյին, Մայկոնին, Շնայդերին, Զանետիին և շատ ուրիշ ֆուտբոլիստների անպայման պատասխան խաղում կհաղթի Բարսելոնային:

----------


## davidus

> ես տար բարսան որոշել ա իր հակառակորդներին առավելություն տա,ասենք *մեր թիմը ենքան ուժեղ ա* որ կարանք իբրաիմովիչին մեր հետ խաղացնենք ,իսկ ինտերը լավ խաղ անցկացրեց ,գերազանց պաշպանություն,և բավականին հաջող հակագրոհներ


հա բա ոնց.... 
Հ.Գ. պահի տակ 32 ատամը հիշեցի....

----------

Armen.181 (21.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

հա ինտերը շատ լավ խաղաց/իսկական իտալական ֆուտբոլ էր/ + դրան մրցավար  :Smile:  /մի երկու հատ տուգանային մի հատ պենալ/ + դրան իբռաիմովիչ + դրան Ալվեշի հիմար փոխանցումեր
ես ես ինչքան վախտ ա չեմ տեսել որ էտի մի հատ նորմալ փոխանցում անի դրան պետք ա լավ ծեծել որ մյուս անգամ հիմար հիմար չխաղա
բա որ են կամենտատրը տուգանայինի ժամանակ ասում ա այստեղից կարող են հարվածել Մեսին Չավին ու Ալվեշը ու ստեղ ես կաեմ են ինչ որ նոր ասեցի

համ մրցավարից գոհ չեմ համ էլ բարսայի խաղից

----------


## h.s.

Մրցավարը ակնհայտ կողմնապահություն էր անում :Angry2:  Չհաշված տուգանայինների չնշանակելը, առնվազն դեղին քարտ պիտի ցույց տար Սեզարին ժամանակ ձգելու համար ու Մոտտային(մեռավ շտռաֆներ անելով):

Հ.Գ. Կոլինայի պակասը շատա զգացվում

----------


## Gayl

> Մրցավարը ակնհայտ կողմնապահություն էր անում Չհաշված տուգանայինների չնշանակելը, առնվազն դեղին քարտ պիտի ցույց տար Սեզարին ժամանակ ձգելու համար ու Մոտտային(մեռավ շտռաֆներ անելով):
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կոլինայի պակասը շատա զգացվում


Բա ախպերս ուրախացել էիք որ Չելսիին դուրս թողեց, պատմությունը կրկնվում է, դե հարգելի Բարսայի երկրպագուներ ձեր մաշկի վրա զգացեք, թե ինչ անարդար ա այս աշխարհը :LOL:  :LOL:  
Ես ոչ մի տուգանային չեմ տեսել, Ալվեշին չէի հարգում հիմա ընդհանրապես չեմ հարգում, ոնց որ քուրիկ լինի՝ պառկել էր պոլերին լացում էր, ֆուտբոլիստին ոչ վայել արարք ու թող գոհ լինի, որ սիմուլացիայի համար դեղին չստացավ, եթե ուշադիր նայես կտեսնես, որ վերջին պահին, ոտը ոլորվեց:Պույոլին դեղին չպետք է տար, Մայկոնին պետք է տար, բայց չտվեց ու մանր-մունր թերություններ, սակայն Ինտեռը ավելի լավ խաղաց:

----------

Արծիվ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> գոնե հիմա համոզվեցիք, որ Իբրաիմովիչին պիտի ծեծելով Բարսայից վռնդեն?? էդ ֆուտբոլիստը Բարսայի համար չի..


Կրկիչը կամ Անրին ընդհանրապես չէին կարող Ինտեռի պաշտպանների դեմ խաղային, բայց Իբրան բոցա :LOL: , ոնց որ ուրաք լինի, մեկ էլ Ալվեշը Բարսայի թերություննա :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե Ալվեսի հարցնա ուրեմն միանշանակ 11 մ կար...


Միանշանակ դերասանություն էր :Wink:  բախտը բերեց երկրորդ դեղինը չստացավ:

----------

Արծիվ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ոչ մի տուգանային չեմ տեսել, Ալվեշին չէի հարգում հիմա ընդհանրապես չեմ հարգում, ոնց որ քուրիկ լինի՝ պառկել էր պոլերին լացում էր, ֆուտբոլիստին ոչ վայել արարք ու թող գոհ լինի, որ սիմուլացիայի համար դեղին չստացավ:


Բայց հենց սիմուլյացիայի համար ստացավ դեղին քարտ:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց հենց սիմուլյացիայի համար ստացավ դեղին քարտ:


Դեղին տվե՞ց :LOL:  :LOL:  ես տեսա, որ ուզում ա քարտը հանի, բայց հետո ինձ թվաց, որ փոշմանելա:

----------


## Tyler

> Դեղին տվե՞ց ես տեսա, որ ուզում ա քարտը հանի, բայց հետո ինձ թվաց, որ փոշմանելա:


Բա տվեց, բա ինչ արեց  :Smile:  Մրցավարությունը իրոք չէր փայլում, բայց այ մյուս խաղին էլ մի 4 հատ 150%-անոց պենալ չեն դնի Ինտերի դարպասին, նոր Բարսայի ֆաները կհիշեն, թե ՈՒՄ շնորհիվ էին հայտնվել եզրափակչում: Խոխմա կլնի հենց էն նույն սուդյաին բերեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա տվեց, բա ինչ արեց  Մրցավարությունը իրոք չէր փայլում, բայց այ մյուս խաղին էլ մի 4 հատ 150%-անոց պենալ չեն դնի Ինտերի դարպասին, նոր Բարսայի ֆաները կհիշեն, թե ՈՒՄ շնորհիվ էին հայտնվել եզրափակչում: Խոխմա կլնի հենց էն նույն սուդյաին բերեն


Բա դրա դերասանությունը, ասա այ լացկան գնայիր Սնեյդերին պահեիր, որ գոլ չլիներ:
Չեմ կարծում, որ Բարսան կհելնի, ինձ թվում է խաղը 1:0 է լինելու, եթե իհարկե Ինտեռը գոլ չխփի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Արյաաաաաա, մոռացել էի:Ուրեմն ամոթ Ինտեռի երկրպագուներին, Բալոտելիի վրա սուլում էին, թուուու, իսպանացիք խաղի կեսից հեռանում են, իտալացիք էլ իրենց խաղացողի վրա սուլում են:

----------


## Tyler

Վաաաաաայ, էս ով ա էս պրոֆֆուտբոլի Սենիկը  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Ինչքան ուժ ուներ մրցավարությունից բողոքելուց հետո, ասում ա կատալոնական եսիմ ինչ թերթը խաղից առաջ գրել էր, որ երբ որ Մոուրինյոն պորտուգալական Լեյրիա թիմի մարզիչն էր, էս սուդյան, երեկվա, խաղերից մեկում 3 հատ պենալ ա դրել Լեյրիային  :Jpit:  ԲԱՅՑ, դրանից մի քանի վախտ հետո, Մոուրինյոն ու էդ սուդյան ընտանիքներով հանգստացել են մի տեղ  :LOL:  

Բայց լուրջ աչքիցս ոնց ընկավ, հա կրվել ա սիրած թիմդ, էդ նշանակում ա որ պետք ա իջնես հայաթում արևածաղիկ կեղևազերծող ու սաղ օրը բամբասող պառավների մակարդակի՞ն  :Bad:  Այ ստեղ են ասել - յաղք  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (21.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Բա ախպերս ուրախացել էիք որ Չելսիին դուրս թողեց, պատմությունը կրկնվում է, դե հարգելի Բարսայի երկրպագուներ ձեր մաշկի վրա զգացեք, թե ինչ անարդար ա այս աշխարհը 
> Ես ոչ մի տուգանային չեմ տեսել, Ալվեշին չէի հարգում հիմա ընդհանրապես չեմ հարգում, ոնց որ քուրիկ լինի՝ պառկել էր պոլերին լացում էր, ֆուտբոլիստին ոչ վայել արարք ու թող գոհ լինի, որ սիմուլացիայի համար դեղին չստացավ, եթե ուշադիր նայես կտեսնես, որ վերջին պահին, ոտը ոլորվեց:Պույոլին դեղին չպետք է տար, Մայկոնին պետք է տար, բայց չտվեց ու մանր-մունր թերություններ, սակայն Ինտեռը ավելի լավ խաղաց:


Gayl ջան ուրախացել էի, որ Բարսան անցել էր: Բայց դրան չարժի նորից անդրարդառնալ, դրա մասին շատա խոսվել: Ուղղակի զարմանում ես որ էս խաղերին ինչ զիբիլ ասես բերում են, որ խաղ վարի: Էտի կյանքում ոչ Ինտերի ոչ էլ Բարսայի մասնակցությամբ խաղ չէր վարել, ինչ գործ ուներ ստեղ: Բայց հույս ունեմ որ 2-րդ խաղում նորմալ մրցավար կլինի ու Բարսան իրան լավագույն կողմերով կդրսևորի:

----------

Gayl (21.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Վաաաաաայ, էս ով ա էս պրոֆֆուտբոլի Սենիկը    Ինչքան ուժ ուներ մրցավարությունից բողոքելուց հետո, ասում ա կատալոնական եսիմ ինչ թերթը խաղից առաջ գրել էր, որ երբ որ Մոուրինյոն պորտուգալական Լեյրիա թիմի մարզիչն էր, էս սուդյան, երեկվա, խաղերից մեկում 3 հատ պենալ ա դրել Լեյրիային  ԲԱՅՑ, դրանից մի քանի վախտ հետո, Մոուրինյոն ու էդ սուդյան ընտանիքներով հանգստացել են մի տեղ  
> 
> Բայց լուրջ աչքիցս ոնց ընկավ, հա կրվել ա սիրած թիմդ, էդ նշանակում ա որ պետք ա իջնես հայաթում արևածաղիկ կեղևազերծող ու սաղ օրը բամբասող պառավների մակարդակի՞ն  Այ ստեղ են ասել - յաղք


Ապեր էտքանը չգիտեմ, բայց որ սուդյան կողմնապահություն էր անում էտ հաստատա: Կարողա դրանք էլ կապ ունի, ինչ գիտես :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արյաաաաաա, մոռացել էի:Ուրեմն ամոթ Ինտեռի երկրպագուներին, Բալոտելիի վրա սուլում էին, թուուու, իսպանացիք խաղի կեսից հեռանում են, իտալացիք էլ իրենց խաղացողի վրա սուլում են:


Իսպանացիները հեռանում են, գոնե գիտես կոնկրետ ֆուտբոլիստի դեմ չի, այլ ողջ ակումբի: Իսկ երեկվա տեսարանը շաաատ տգեղ էր: Վերջում էլ խեղճ Բալոտելլին նեղված դուրս եկավ դաշտից՝ փոխանակ իր խաղընկերների հետ հաղթանակը տոնելու: Դե կարային, թող Սնեյդերին սուլեին. մի դրվագում գոլային հարված կատարելու տեղը ոտքին դիպավ գնդակը ու դուրս եկավ դաշտի սահմաններից:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսպանացիները հեռանում են, գոնե գիտես կոնկրետ ֆուտբոլիստի դեմ չի, այլ ողջ ակումբի: Իսկ երեկվա տեսարանը շաաատ տգեղ էր: Վերջում էլ խեղճ Բալոտելլին նեղված դուրս եկավ դաշտից՝ փոխանակ իր խաղընկերների հետ հաղթանակը տոնելու: Դե կարային, թող Սնեյդերին սուլեին. մի դրվագում գոլային հարված կատարելու տեղը ոտքին դիպավ գնդակը ու դուրս եկավ դաշտի սահմաններից:


Իսկ Անգլիայում և Բրազիլիայում այդպիսի տգեղ տեսարաններ չկան, անչափ հիասթափվեցի իտալացիներից:
Սնեյդերին չէին կարող, որովհետև ինքն ու Միլիտոն հզոր խաղ խաղացին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ Անգլիայում և Բրազիլիայում այդպիսի տգեղ տեսարաններ չկան, անչափ հիասթափվեցի իտալացիներից:
> Սնեյդերին չէին կարող, որովհետև ինքն ու Միլիտոն հզոր խաղ խաղացին:


Հզոր խաղ խաղալը էլի չի արդարացնում: Բալոտելլին էլ մի քանի րոպե էր խաղադաշտում: Էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ ինքնահաստատվում էին էդ խեղճին սուլելով: Անգամ Իբրահիմովիչին էդպես չէին սուլում, ոչ էլ Բարսելոնայի մյուս խաղացողներին: Տեսնես ինչ-որ ձևով ներողություն չե՞ն խնդրել Բալոտելլիից: Դու կիմանաս :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր արդեն մոտ 2 տարի (Պեպի գալուց ի վեր) խրախճանք ապրելու նման լավ առիթ չէին ունեցել  :Jpit:

----------

h.s. (21.04.2010), Tyler (21.04.2010), Yellow Raven (22.04.2010), Դարք (21.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ռիբերին…  :Cray:  :Cry: 
Դեղին արժեր, բայց կարմիր չկար, ԻՄՀՕ:  :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

> Հզոր խաղ խաղալը էլի չի արդարացնում: Բալոտելլին էլ մի քանի րոպե էր խաղադաշտում: Էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ ինքնահաստատվում էին էդ խեղճին սուլելով: Անգամ Իբրահիմովիչին էդպես չէին սուլում, ոչ էլ Բարսելոնայի մյուս խաղացողներին: Տեսնես ինչ-որ ձևով ներողություն չե՞ն խնդրել Բալոտելլիից: Դու կիմանաս


Իսպանական ֆուտբոլ ավելի շատ եմ սիրում քան Իտալականը :LOL: , բացի Ռոմայից, այնպես որ չգիտեմ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Գոլը որ Ռոբենի անվան դիմաց չգրանցեն, մարդը իրավունք ունի՝ ինֆարկտ ստանալու :Jpit: :

----------


## Rammstein

> Գոլը որ Ռոբենի անվան դիմաց չգրանցեն, մարդը իրավունք ունի՝ ինֆարկտ ստանալու:


Լրիվ:  :Jpit: 

Բայց չհասկացա, ի՞նչ փչեց էդ մարզիչի խելքին, որ վերջում Ռոբենին հանեց, էդ թուրքին մտցրեց, Համիդ Ալթինթոփ ա, ինչ ա  :Goblin: :

----------


## Gayl

> Գոլը որ Ռոբենի անվան դիմաց չգրանցեն, մարդը իրավունք ունի՝ ինֆարկտ ստանալու:


 :LOL: Ոչ միայն իրավունք ունի այլև պարտավոր է, միամիտ կպավ էն անկապի կոտոշին, բայց արտասահմանցիք ի՞նչ բութ են  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Պատկերացնում եք Ինտեռ-Բավարիա եզրափակիչ լինի :Bad: , ես որ այդ խաղը չեմ նայի:

----------

Արծիվ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ոչ միայն իրավունք ունի այլև պարտավոր է, միամիտ կպավ էն անկապի կոտոշին, բայց արտասահմանցիք ի՞նչ բութ են


Իսկ եթե չլիներ կոտոշը, հնարավոր ա 1-0 փոխարեն ունենայինք 0-0  :Smile:   Ինչպես ասում ա ժողովուրդը, կոտոշի շնորհիվ գոլ խփվեց:

----------


## Լեո

Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, չնայած Բավարիային էի երկրպագում ու Ռոբենին էլ շատ եմ հավանում, բայց մեկ ա ստից գոլ էր  :Wink:  Խաղն էլ բավականին անհետաքրքիր  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (22.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լրիվ: 
> 
> Բայց չհասկացա, ի՞նչ փչեց էդ մարզիչի խելքին, որ վերջում Ռոբենին հանեց, էդ թուրքին մտցրեց, Համիդ Ալթինթոփ ա, ինչ ա :


Հանեց, որ հանգստանա :Dntknw:  Ի՞նչ էր մուննաթ գալիս, դա չհասկացա: Մի քանի րոպե էր մնացել, էլի:



> Ոչ միայն իրավունք ունի այլև պարտավոր է, միամիտ կպավ էն անկապի կոտոշին, բայց արտասահմանցիք ի՞նչ բութ են


Պարտավոր է :LOL: 
Դե կպավ, շեղեց մի քիչ, գոլ եղավ: Բայց հաստատ Մյուլլերը արժանի չէր էդ գնդակին: Էնպես որ Ռոբբեն  :Jpit: 

Մենակ մտածում եմ՝ Պերեսը իր կաշմառներում չի տեսնու՞մ էն պայմանագրերը, որոնցով վաճառեց ասենք Ռոբբենին, Սնեյդերին...

----------


## Rammstein

> Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, չնայած Բավարիային էի երկրպագում ու Ռոբենին էլ շատ եմ հավանում, բայց մեկ ա ստից գոլ էր  Խաղն էլ բավականին անհետաքրքիր


Անհետաքրքիր էր, բայց գրե թե համոզված եմ, որ եթե Ռիբերին մնար, լրիվ ուրիշ` համով հոտով խաղ էր լինելու:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ եթե չլիներ կոտոշը, հնարավոր ա 1-0 փոխարեն ունենայինք 0-0   Ինչպես ասում ա ժողովուրդը, կոտոշի շնորհիվ գոլ խփվեց:


Այո, սակայն Ռոբենի հաշվեհամարին պետք է ուղղարկեին այդ գոլը, քանի, որ Մյուլերին միամիտ կպավ:
Իսկականից անկապ խաղ էր:

----------


## Լեո

> Անհետաքրքիր էր, բայց գրե թե համոզված եմ, որ եթե Ռիբերին մնար, լրիվ ուրիշ` համով հոտով խաղ էր լինելու:


Ռոբենը խաղադաշտում էր մոտ 85 րոպե, ու չեմ կարծում, որ պիտի հենց վերջին 5 րոպեում համ ու հոտ ավելացներ խաղին: Նա դրա համար բավարար ժամանակ ուներ: Ու չնայած խաղադաշտում ամենաակտիվը նա էր, բայց դա ամբողջությամբ այն խաղը չէր, որին Ռոբենը ընդունակ ա: Ուղղակի ջնջված Լիոնի ֆոնի վրա անհնար էր պարզապես նրա չնկատել:

----------

Gayl (22.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Պատկերացնում եք Ինտեռ-Բավարիա եզրափակիչ լինի, ես որ այդ խաղը չեմ նայի:


Կլինի խաղ, որը ընդամենը կորոշի ՉԼ այս տարվա հաղթողին, իսկ բուն խաղը շատ արագ կմոռացվի՝ իր անշուքության պատճառով: Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ ոչ մի գրավիչ բան չի ունենա այդ ֆուտբոլը, բացի Էտոո-Միլիտո զույգից:

----------


## Gayl

> Կլինի խաղ, որը ընդամենը կորոշի ՉԼ այս տարվա հաղթողին, իսկ բուն խաղը շատ արագ կմոռացվի՝ իր անշուքության պատճառով: Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ ոչ մի գրավիչ բան չի ունենա այդ ֆուտբոլը, բացի Էտոո-Միլիտո զույգից:


Կհիշեն միայն իրենց երկպագուները, բա որ ասում էի Չելսիի կողմից եղեք ասում էիք չէ :LOL: , դե վայելեք:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Դեղին տվե՞ց ես տեսա, որ ուզում ա քարտը հանի, բայց հետո ինձ թվաց, որ փոշմանելա:


Լավ էլ արեց որ չփոշմանեց, եթե ֆուտբոլիստը խաղը թողնում է ու կախվում փրփուրներից ուրեմն ես տենց խաղացողի չեմ հարգում: Ես ոչ մի կողմի կողմնապաշտություն չեմ անում ու ես սիրում եմ իսկական ֆուտբոլ նայել այլ ոչ թե .................... Մի խոսքով Ինտերը և Բարսելոնայի խաղը համեմատած Բայերնի ու Լիոնի խաղի հետ լրիվ անվորակ էր բայց ամեն դեպքում Ինտերը գերազանցեց Բարսելոնային իսկ Բայերնը մոռթեց Լիոնին: Աստված չանի իմ սիրած թիմերը եզրափակիչ դուրս գան՝ Ինտեր և Բայերն  :Sad:  բայց եթե դա այդպես էլ լինի ուրեմն թող հաղթի նա ով որ արժանի է:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Պատկերացնում եք Ինտեռ-Բավարիա եզրափակիչ լինի, ես որ այդ խաղը չեմ նայի:


Չեմ պատկերացնում ու չեմ էլ ուզում բայց թող հաղթի նա ով արժանի է: Իսկ Բայերնի և Լիոնի խաղը ավելի հետաքրքիր էր Գայլ ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Չեմ պատկերացնում ու չեմ էլ ուզում բայց թող հաղթի նա ով արժանի է: Իսկ Բայերնի և Լիոնի խաղը ավելի հետաքրքիր էր Գայլ ջան


Միանշանակ համոզված եմ, որ Ինտեռը դուրս ա եկել, դրանց գոլ խփելը շատ դժվար ա:
Ապեր ինձ դուր չեկավ, Ինտեռի ու Բարսայի խաղից հետո չնայվեց:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Միանշանակ համոզված եմ, որ Ինտեռը դուրս ա եկել, դրանց գոլ խփելը շատ դժվար ա:
> Ապեր ինձ դուր չեկավ, Ինտեռի ու Բարսայի խաղից հետո չնայվեց:


Գայլ ջան ամեն դեպքում բոլոր 4 թիմերն էլ արժանի էին կիսաեզափակիչին բայց Ինտերից իրոք որ ես այդպիսի ստրատեգիական խաղ չէի պատկերացնում, մալադեց ձևը գտավ ու կրեց Բարսելոնային: Մի խոսքով մալադեց բոլոր կիսաեզրափակիչ հելած թիմերին բայց ՉԼ կկրի են թիմը որը որ արժանի է: Չնայած որ ես 99% վստահ եմ որ ֆինալում կհանդիպեն՝ Ինտեր և Բայերն:

----------


## Արծիվ

Հա ի դեպ Ռեալի և Բարսելոնայի խաղը եր՞բ է ժողովուրդ:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան ամեն դեպքում բոլոր 4 թիմերն էլ արժանի էին կիսաեզափակիչին բայց Ինտերից իրոք որ ես այդպիսի ստրատեգիական խաղ չէի պատկերացնում, մալադեց ձևը գտավ ու կրեց Բարսելոնային: Մենակ ես չեմ սիրում որ մարդիկ Բասելոնային աստվածացնում են, թիմա էլի էլ ոնց եղավ մի երկու անգամ ՉԼ կրեց բա որ Ռեալի տեղը լինի, այդ թիմը ինչպիսի խաղ էլ խաղա էսօր միևնույնա պատմության մեջ մնումա իրա ռեյտինգը և իզուր չի որ իրա անունն էլ Ռեալ է կոչվում: Եթե չեմ սխալվում Ռեալը արժանացավ որպես անցած դարի լավագույն թիմ: Հասկանում եմ էսօր են թիմը չի որ պետքա և լինում են պահեր որ իր երկրպագուններին հուսախաբ է անում բայց թող մարդիկ չմոռանան որ երբ Ռեալը ՉԼ էր կրում այն ժամանակ Բարսելոնան բալետ էր անում իրան: Մի խոսքով մալադեց բոլոր կիսաեզրափակիչ հելած թիմերին բայց ՉԼ կկրի են թիմը որը որ արժանի է: Չնայած որ ես 99% վստահ եմ որ ֆինալում կհանդիպեն՝ Ինտեր և Բայերն:


Հնարավոր ա դարի լավագույն ակումբ ճանաչվի, 8 թե 9 ը անգամ Չլ ի հաղթող ա եղել, Ռեալի երկրպագուները ավելի կոնկրետ կիմանան:
Բայց կարելի էր ավելի գեղեցիկ ֆինալ տեսնել, մենք էլ վերջը մարդ :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա ի դեպ Ռեալի և Բարսելոնայի խաղը եր՞բ է ժողովուրդ:


Արդեն անցելա:Բարսան 2:0 հաղթելա:

----------

DavitH (22.04.2010), Արծիվ (22.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Հա ի դեպ Ռեալի և Բարսելոնայի խաղը եր՞բ է ժողովուրդ:


Մյուս խաղաշրջան  :LOL:  բայց օրը չեն որոշել դեռ  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (22.04.2010), Արծիվ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արդեն անցելա:Բարսան 2:0 հաղթելա:


Չէ հա  :Shok:  ես էլ սպասում էի որ նոր կտեսնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ հա  ես էլ սպասում էի որ նոր կտեսնեմ


Մնաց աշունը :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

Եվս մի ամոթ Ռեալի ղեկավարությանը  :Angry2:  Իրանք 1/8-ից դուրս թռան, իսկ վաճառած ֆուտբոլիստները իրանց թիմերի հետ ուր որա ֆինալ են դուրս գալի  :Angry2:  

Թող տենց շարունակեն, Վան դեր Վարտին ու Գագոին թող աչքի լույսի պես պահեն, այ իրանք հաստատ կհասցնեն Ռեալին ՉԼ գավաթին  :Angry2:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռոբենը խաղադաշտում էր մոտ 85 րոպե, ու չեմ կարծում, որ պիտի հենց վերջին 5 րոպեում համ ու հոտ ավելացներ խաղին: Նա դրա համար բավարար ժամանակ ուներ: Ու չնայած խաղադաշտում ամենաակտիվը նա էր, բայց դա ամբողջությամբ այն խաղը չէր, որին Ռոբենը ընդունակ ա: Ուղղակի ջնջված Լիոնի ֆոնի վրա անհնար էր պարզապես նրա չնկատել:


Ապեր, Ռոբեն չեմ գրել, Ռիբերի եմ գրել:  :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (23.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ապեր, Ռոբեն չեմ գրել, Ռիբերի եմ գրել:


Բայց Լեոյին պետք էր, որ Ռոբբեն գրած լինեիր :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (23.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ես ուզում եմ Լիոնը եզրափակիչ դուրս գա՝ ի պատիվ մեր ակումբցի Լիոնի  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (23.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես ուզում եմ Լիոնը եզրափակիչ դուրս գա՝ ի պատիվ մեր ակումբցի Լիոնի


Ես էլ ի պատիվ քեզ մի հատ <<անտաղանդ>> ֆուտբոլիստի եմ ուզում եզրափակիչում տեսնել :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (24.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Ես էլ ի պատիվ քեզ մի հատ <<անտաղանդ>> ֆուտբոլիստի եմ ուզում եզրափակիչում տեսնել


 Ռոբեննա անտաղա՞նդ... Ասեմ որ Ռոնալդուն կերազի ռոբենի պես խաղա... ուղղակի Ռոնալդուն ռասկրուտկայա եղել թե չե հաստատ Ռոբենը մի քանի գլուխ բարձրա Ռոնալդույից ամեն ինչով...

----------


## Gayl

> Ռոբեննա անտաղա՞նդ... Ասեմ որ Ռոնալդուն կերազի ռոբենի պես խաղա... ուղղակի Ռոնալդուն ռասկրուտկայա եղել թե չե հաստատ Ռոբենը մի քանի գլուխ բարձրա Ռոնալդույից ամեն ինչով...


Հը՞ :Shok:  ես կասեի Ռոբենը հաց ու պանիր պետք է ուտի, որ Ռոնալդուի պես խաղա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռոբեննա անտաղա՞նդ... Ասեմ որ Ռոնալդուն կերազի ռոբենի պես խաղա... ուղղակի Ռոնալդուն ռասկրուտկայա եղել թե չե հաստատ Ռոբենը մի քանի գլուխ բարձրա Ռոնալդույից ամեն ինչով...


Վահիկը նկատի ուներ Մեսիին :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (24.04.2010), Լեո (24.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ռոբեննա անտաղա՞նդ... Ասեմ որ Ռոնալդուն կերազի ռոբենի պես խաղա... ուղղակի Ռոնալդուն ռասկրուտկայա եղել թե չե հաստատ Ռոբենը մի քանի գլուխ բարձրա Ռոնալդույից ամեն ինչով...


Գև ջան, ինձ թվում ա՝ քանի որ մեր Վահիկը անտաղանդը չակերտների մեջ ա գրել ու ի պատիվ ինձ ( :Blush: ) ա ասում, ուրեմն Լեո Մեսսիին նկատի ունի  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (24.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռոբեննա անտաղա՞նդ... Ասեմ որ Ռոնալդուն կերազի ռոբենի պես խաղա... ուղղակի Ռոնալդուն ռասկրուտկայա եղել թե չե հաստատ Ռոբենը մի քանի գլուխ բարձրա Ռոնալդույից ամեն ինչով...


ուղղակի առիթը չուզեցար բաց թողնեիր ու լա լիգայի լավագույն հարձակվողներից մեկին կպնելու...

Հ.Գ.
Ռոբենը Ռանալդույին զիջում ա, բայց մեսիին հավասար ա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ուղղակի առիթը չուզեցար բաց թողնեիր ու լա լիգայի լավագույն հարձակվողներից մեկին կպնելու...
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Ռոբենը Ռանալդույին զիջում ա, բայց մեսիին հավասար ա:


Եթե գնահատեմ 10 բալանոց սանդղակով այս երեքին`

Մեսսի-10
Ռոնալդու-8
Ռոբբեն-7  :Wink: 




> Ռոբեննա անտաղա՞նդ... Ասեմ որ Ռոնալդուն կերազի ռոբենի պես խաղա... ուղղակի Ռոնալդուն ռասկրուտկայա եղել թե չե հաստատ Ռոբենը մի քանի գլուխ բարձրա Ռոնալդույից ամեն ինչով...


Բայց Ռոբբենը մեր Լեոյի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ :Blush: 




> Վահիկը նկատի ուներ Մեսիին





> Գև ջան, ինձ թվում ա՝ քանի որ մեր Վահիկը անտաղանդը չակերտների մեջ ա գրել ու ի պատիվ ինձ () ա ասում, ուրեմն Լեո Մեսսիին նկատի ունի


 :Yes:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Խեղճ Ինտեր: Տիֆոզիներն իրանց արդեն չեմպիոն են զգում, իսկ ֆուտբոլիստները վախից կանաչել են:

----------


## Gayl

Երևի ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ Մատեռացին պատկանում է «տականք» տեսակին, Զիդանի նոգդաունը դրան դաս չի եղել:

http://www.sovsport.ru/news/text-ite...?from=novoteka

----------

Ungrateful (26.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Խեղճ Ինտեր: Տիֆոզիներն իրանց արդեն չեմպիոն են զգում, իսկ ֆուտբոլիստները վախից կանաչել են:


Հարգելիս Բարսայի համար փրկություն չկա այլևս քանի որ ինչ էլ անի միևնույն է Ինտերը հելածա մյուս փուլ  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (26.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Երևի ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ Մատեռացին պատկանում է «տականք» տեսակին, Զիդանի նոգդաունը դրան դաս չի եղել:
> 
> http://www.sovsport.ru/news/text-ite...?from=novoteka


Հա Իբրան ճիշտա ասում պատկերացնում եք Իբրային տենց կպներ.... Մատերացիին ուղիղ մոտական հոսպիտալ կտանեին :LOL: 
Իսկ Ինտեռում ասեմ որ Բալոտելլինել մի բարի պտուղ չի... ինչա նշանակում շորը շպրտել գետնին գնալ, ինչա մարզիչը քիչա թույլ տվել խաղալ... Բա մեր բարսայում տենց բան կա, ուրիշ տեղ կերազեն բարսայի պես մթնոլորտ ունենան ու տենց փոխհարաբերություններ մարզիչի հետ :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (26.04.2010), DavitH (26.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հա Իբրան ճիշտա ասում պատկերացնում եք Իբրային տենց կպներ.... Մատերացիին ուղիղ մոտական հոսպիտալ կտանեին
> Իսկ Ինտեռում ասեմ որ Բալոտելլինել մի բարի պտուղ չի... ինչա նշանակում շորը շպրտել գետնին գնալ, ինչա մարզիչը քիչա թույլ տվել խաղալ... Բա մեր բարսայում տենց բան կա, ուրիշ տեղ կերազեն բարսայի պես մթնոլորտ ունենան ու տենց փոխհարաբերություններ մարզիչի հետ


Երկրպագուների արարքի համար դա էլ է քիչ, ովա տեսել սեփական խաղացողի վրա սուլեն այն էլ իտալացի:
Ախպեր դու էլ միշտ Բարսան ես օրինակ բերում :LOL: , քանի ասել ես ուրեմն ես էլ իմը ասեմ՝ Էտօօն և Ռոնալդինիոն իրենց սիրուն աչքերի համար չեն հեռացել, մարզչի հետ խնդիրներ ունեին :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա Իբրան ճիշտա ասում պատկերացնում եք Իբրային տենց կպներ.... Մատերացիին ուղիղ մոտական հոսպիտալ կտանեին
> Իսկ Ինտեռում ասեմ որ Բալոտելլինել մի բարի պտուղ չի... ինչա նշանակում շորը շպրտել գետնին գնալ, ինչա մարզիչը քիչա թույլ տվել խաղալ... Բա մեր բարսայում տենց բան կա, ուրիշ տեղ կերազեն բարսայի պես մթնոլորտ ունենան ու տենց փոխհարաբերություններ մարզիչի հետ


չէ, չէ, Բալոտելլիի պատմությունը լրիվ ուրիշ ա
իտալացի ֆուտբոլասերները աչքի են ընկնում նացիզմով, ու չնայած Բալոտելլին ծնվել ա Իտալիայում, խաղում ա Իտալիայի հավաքականում, բայց արդեն մի անգամ խաղերից մեկի ժամանակ երկրպագուները իրենց ռասիզմը ցուցադրել են Բալոտելլիի նկատմամբ, հիշում եմ, որ շատ տհաճ միջադեպ էր,
իսկ այս ժամանակ մի ուրիշտ սկանդալ էր, խնդիրը նրանում էր, որ Բալոտելլիի սիրած թիմը Միլանն ա, ու խաղից առաջ հեռուստահաղորդումներից մեկի ժամանակ Բալոտելլիին Միլանի մարզաշապիկ են հագցրել, սա նոր պատճառ ա դարձել ռասիստների համար, գումարած խաղընկերների վատ վերաբերմունքը՝ հատկապես Մատերացիի, ուստի Բալոտելլիի արարքը համարում եմ լրիվ բնական.
չի կարելի մարդու, առավելապես երիտասարդ, էտ կարգի մորալնի ճնշման ենթարկել

----------

Gayl (27.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ապեր էս վերջին վիդեոում Բալոտելիին երկրպագուները ի՞նչ են ասում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր էս վերջին վիդեոում Բալոտելիին երկրպագուները ի՞նչ են ասում:


քֆրտում են, բայց կոնկրետ ինչ՝ չգիտեմ, պետք է իտալերենի մասնագիտներին հարցնենք

----------

Gayl (27.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> քֆրտում են, բայց կոնկրետ ինչ՝ չգիտեմ, պետք է իտալերենի մասնագիտներին հարցնենք


Զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես է այդ ֆուտբոլիստը դիմանում:

----------


## Barcamaniac

> Հարգելիս Բարսայի համար փրկություն չկա այլևս քանի որ ինչ էլ անի միևնույն է Ինտերը հելածա մյուս փուլ


Շատ եք Ինտերին գերագնահատում: Հետաքրքիր ա, որ տենց վստահ եք: Շատ մի ոգևորվեք, որ վերջում հիասթափությունը մեծ չլինի:

----------

DavitH (28.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես է այդ ֆուտբոլիստը դիմանում:


Ինքը գիտի ինքը ովա ու իրա տակ ինչ կա դրա համարել դիմանումա, նենց չի որ անմեղ գառա... լկստված ինքնահավան արժեքներ չունեցող անձնավորություն... Ամեն դեպքում իրա մասին շատ եմ տենց բաներ լսել ու շուտվանից...

----------

Gayl (28.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինքը գիտի ինքը ովա ու իրա տակ ինչ կա դրա համարել դիմանումա, նենց չի որ անմեղ գառա... լկստված ինքնահավան արժեքներ չունեցող անձնավորություն... Ամեն դեպքում իրա մասին շատ եմ տենց բաներ լսել ու շուտվանից...


Կսրծեմ ք*քի մեջ նստած սպիտակամորթ ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ դեֆիցիտ չեն, բայց դեռևս չեմ նկատել, որ դրանք խաղադաշտում ենթարկվեն երկրպագուների «բարոյախրատական» քննադատությանը.

----------


## Gayl

> Կսրծեմ ք*քի մեջ նստած սպիտակամորթ ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ դեֆիցիտ չեն, բայց դեռևս չեմ նկատել, որ դրանք խաղադաշտում ենթարկվեն երկրպագուների «բարոյախրատական» քննադատությանը.


Համոզված եմ Կանտոնային գիտես ավելի ճիշտ գիտեք, տղեն մտնում ա երկրպագուների մեջ ու սկսում ա վար ու ցանք անելը:Հարգում եմ նրա նման ֆուտբոլիստներին:

----------


## Արծիվ

Բայերնը սպանեց Լիոնին՝ 3-0  :Yahoo:  Ապրեն տղերքը շատ լավ խաղացին, ավելիլավ քան առաջին հանդիպումը: Ապրի *Olic* -ը և ուզում եմ ասել որ չեմ զարմանա եթե Բայերնը ֆինալը կրի, իհարկե եթե նույն ձևով խաղա: Շնորհավոր Բայերնի երկրպագուներին:

----------

Gayl (28.04.2010), Rammstein (28.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Բայց էդ Օլիչը դեմք ա  :Jpit:  Նենց կուզեմ էս տարի ոսկե գնդակը իրան տան  :LOL:  

Հետո էլ ասում եք Մեսսի, պոկեր 1/4-ում... Հեթ-թրիկ կիսաեզրափակչում, էն ել մրցակցի դաշտում, փակվեց թեման  :Jpit:

----------

Rammstein (28.04.2010), Արծիվ (28.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Բայց էդ Օլիչը դեմք ա  Նենց կուզեմ էս տարի ոսկե գնդակը իրան տան  
> 
> Հետո էլ ասում եք Մեսսի, պոկեր 1/4-ում... Հեթ-թրիկ կիսաեզրափակչում, էն ել մրցակցի դաշտում, փակվեց թեման


նախ հլը մոտ 13 ժամ կա կիսա եզրափակչին, ու թեման էլ չի փակվել դեռ նոր պիտի բացվի  Բարսելոնը հերթական անգամ Մուրինյոյի քիթը տրորելու ա

----------

Barcamaniac (28.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բայց էդ Օլիչը դեմք ա  Նենց կուզեմ էս տարի ոսկե գնդակը իրան տան  
> 
> Հետո էլ ասում եք Մեսսի, պոկեր 1/4-ում... Հեթ-թրիկ կիսաեզրափակչում, էն ել մրցակցի դաշտում, փակվեց թեման


Իմ դուրն էլա գալիս էտ տղեն, լավա խաղում ու շատ աստղով ֆուտբոլիստա, երբ որ իրեն նայում եմ միտսա գալիս լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստ Խորվաթիա 9 համար՝ Դավոր Շուկեռը:

----------


## Արծիվ

> նախ հլը մոտ 13 ժամ կա կիսա եզրափակչին, ու թեման էլ չի փակվել դեռ նոր պիտի բացվի  Բարսելոնը հերթական անգամ Մուրինյոյի քիթը տրորելու ա


Խաղը կարծում եմ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի քանի նախորդը բայց միևնույն է Ինտերը կանցի եզրափակիչ և դա փաստ է  :Ok:  իսկ եզրափակիչում Բայերնը հաստատ կկրի Ինտերին  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ժողովուրդ բայց զգում եք չէ՞ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները չկան, չեն երևում, արդեն հասկանում եք պատճառը  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չէ չենք զգում, մենք միշտ էլ տեղում ենք, Կրելու ենք  :Goblin:   :Goblin:   :Goblin:

----------

Barcamaniac (28.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մենք խաղից հետո կերևանք :Jpit:

----------

Barcamaniac (28.04.2010), GevSky (28.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Ժողովուրդ բայց զգում եք չէ՞ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները չկան, չեն երևում, արդեն հասկանում եք պատճառը


Բարսայի երկրպագուները խաղից հետո կերևան հանգիստ եղի :Smile:  Հա մեկել լավ հիշի եթե հանկարծ, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով Ինտեռը դուրս եկավ ֆինալ, ուրեմն իմացի Բայեռին ջախջախելույա մի ուրիշ կարգի: Դե իսկ քանի որ Բարսանա դուրս գալու եզրափակիչ կարծում եմ անիմաստա արդեն մտածես Բավարիայի չեմպիոնության մասին :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսայի երկրպագուները խաղից հետո կերևան հանգիստ եղի Հա մեկել լավ հիշի եթե հանկարծ, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով Ինտեռը դուրս եկավ ֆինալ, ուրեմն իմացի Բայեռին ջախջախելույա մի ուրիշ կարգի: Դե իսկ քանի որ Բարսանա դուրս գալու եզրափակիչ կարծում եմ անիմաստա արդեն մտածես Բավարիայի չեմպիոնության մասին


Բա որ պարտվեց գալիս եք ի՞նչ անեք :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

ո՞վ ասեց պարտվելու ա 
Ռեալին էլ պարտվելու էր, բա ոնց պարտվեց խայտառակ եղավ  :Smile: 
Ինտերը փոշմանելու ա

----------


## Gayl

> ո՞վ ասեց պարտվելու ա 
> Ռեալին էլ պարտվելու էր, բա ոնց պարտվեց խայտառակ եղավ 
> Ինտերը փոշմանելու ա


Եթե Ինտեռ-Բավարիա խաղ եղավ ես այդ եզրափակիչը չեմ նայելու, բայց ավելի ռեալ եմ նայում իրավիճակին, Բարսան այսօր չի հելնելու, ցանկանալը քիչ ա կարողանալ է պետք է, եթե Բարսան  մինչև 60 երորդ րոպեն 2:0 հաղթելուց չեղավ ուրեմն թռնելու ա, դրանից հետո սկսելու են ամբողջ թիմով վրա տան, իսկ Միլիտոն և Էտօօն սիրում են օգտվել հակառակորդի սխալներից:

----------

Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բայերնը սպանեց Լիոնին՝ 3-0  Ապրեն տղերքը շատ լավ խաղացին, ավելիլավ քան առաջին հանդիպումը: Ապրի *Olic* -ը և ուզում եմ ասել որ չեմ զարմանա եթե Բայերնը ֆինալը կրի, իհարկե եթե նույն ձևով խաղա: Շնորհավոր Բայերնի երկրպագուներին:


Մերսի:  :Yahoo:  Ջախջախիչ էր…  :Hands Up: 

Արծիվ ջան, էս էլ ասեմ, Բայերնը գերմաներեն ա, հայերեն Բավարիա են ասում: :Smile:

----------

DavitH (28.04.2010), tikopx (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ռիբերիին ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի դեբիլները էն խախտման համար 3 խաղով որակազրկել են, ֆինալում չի խաղալու  :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

Խաղը սկսվել ա, Ինտեռը խաղում է 5 պաշտպանով և երկու հենակետայիններով, եթե այսօր Բարսան դուս հելավ ուրեմն աշխարհում ամենահզոր ակումբն է, դե հելնեմ նայելու, Բարսային էլ հաջողություն:

----------

Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Անհետաքրքիր խաղ ա գնում, արդեն հոգնեցի, մի գոլանի ֆուտբոլ ա :LOL: , խաղի ավարտին մնացել է 10 րոպե իսկ հաշիվը 0-0 է, իսկ Ինտեռը 30 րոպեից կարմիր քարտով է խաղում, Բարսայի խաղացողները հոգեպես ճնշված վիճակում են, րոպեն մեկ Ինտեռի խաղացողներից մեկը հայտնվում է խոտադաշտին:

----------

Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Պիկեն բացում է խաղի հաշիվը, սակայն բացահայտ օֆսայիդում էր, հիմնական ժամանակին մնացել է 3 րոպե:

----------

Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մենք խաղից հետո կերևանք


Ու՞ր եք, չեմ տենում . . .  :Jpit:

----------

Armen.181 (29.04.2010), Gayl (29.04.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Բարսելոնա 1 - 0 Ինտեր

----------

Gayl (29.04.2010), Tyler (29.04.2010), Նարե (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Վերջ:Ինտեռը եզրափակիչում է, շնորհավորում եմ Ինտեռի երկրպագուներին:
Մրցավարի գործողությունների մեջ բազմաթիվ թերություններ կային, Բարսայի երկրորգ գոլը պետք է հաշվեր, բայց արդարության համար ասեմ, որ դա առաջին գոլի փոխարեն էր, որովհետև Պիկեն օֆսայիդից հարվածեց և երկրորդ կարծիք լինել չի կարող:
 Ալվեսի դերասությունը սայմաներ չունի, զզվում եմ դրանից:
Մոտտան միանշանակ առժանի էր կարմիր քարտի:
Իբրային վառելն էլ քիչ է: :LOL: 
Այսօր ամենալավը խաղաց Պիկեն:
Ինտեռը 10 հոգով հաղթեց, դե ասում եմ չէ՞ ամենահզոր պաշտպանությունն է:
Մորինիոն հաղթեց Պեպին:
Եվ վերջում՝ չկան անհաղթելի ակումբներ :Wink:

----------

Armen.181 (29.04.2010), tikopx (29.04.2010), Tyler (29.04.2010)

----------


## tikopx

կարճ կոնկրետ խաղի մասին դեղին կարմիր քարտեր և գոլ   http://livescore.com/default.dll/gam...fs&game=402140

----------


## Gayl

> Ու՞ր եք, չեմ տենում . . .


Հեսա կգան :LOL:  
Ժող մենակ չասեք մրցավարը Ինտեռին պաշտպանեց :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

աաաաաա Բարսան դուրս մնաաաց :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

Armen.181 (29.04.2010), ministr (29.04.2010), tikopx (29.04.2010), Tyler (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Գոլը բացահայտ օֆֆտոպ էր… էհ, օֆսայդ էր: Երկրորդ գոլը մրցավարը կարար հաշվեր, բայց ինչպես հաղորդավարը ճիշտ ակնարկեց, մրցավարը իրա մեղքն էր քավում էն օֆսայդը գոլ հաշվելու առումով:
Ինչեւէ, շնորհավորում եմ Ինտերի երկրպագուներին  :Yahoo: , ցավակցում եմ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին  :Cry: : Իմ համար մեկ էր` ով կանցնի եզրափակիչ, որտեւ ես Բավարիայի երկրպագու եմ: Իհարկե կարծում եմ, որ Բարսելոնի դեպքում մրցակցի մոտ հոգեբանական ճնշումն ավելի մեծ կլիներ, դրա համար դժգոհ չեմ, որ Ինտերը անցավ եզրափակիչ:  :Smile: 

Ավելացնեմ, որ Բարսելոնից չէի սպասում նման բառադի խաղ (ներողություն արտահայտությանս համար): Մեսսին ֆիքստուլությունով էր զբաղված, Ալվեսը շատ անկապ էր խաղում…

----------

tikopx (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գոլը բացահայտ օֆֆտոպ էր… էհ, օֆսայդ էր: Երկրորդ գոլը մրցավարը կարար հաշվեր, բայց ինչպես հաղորդավարը ճիշտ ակնարկեց, մրցավարը իրա մեղքն էր քավում էն օֆսայդը գոլ հաշվելու առումով:
> Ինչեւէ, շնորհավորում եմ Ինտերի երկրպագուներին , ցավակցում եմ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին : Իմ համար մեկ էր` ով կանցնի եզրափակիչ, որտեւ ես Բավարիայի երկրպագու եմ: Իհարկե կարծում եմ, որ Բարսելոնի դեպքում մրցակցի մոտ հոգեբանական ճնշումն ավելի մեծ կլիներ, դրա համար դժգոհ չեմ, որ Ինտերը անցավ եզրափակիչ:


Բավարիա՞ :Smile:  իսկ խաղերը նայու՞մ ես:

----------


## Ambrosine

Միանգամից նշեմ, որ խաղը դուրս չեկավ: Ոչ մեկի կողմից էլ չէի:
Ինձ համար անհասկանալի մնաց, թե ինչ էր ուզում վարդգեսը Մորինիոյից: Ինչի՞ հարձակվեց էդ մարդու վրա :Dntknw:

----------

tikopx (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Միանգամից նշեմ, որ խաղը դուրս չեկավ: Ոչ մեկի կողմից էլ չէի:
> Ինձ համար անհասկանալի մնաց, թե ինչ էր ուզում վարդգեսը Մորինիոյից: Ինչի՞ հարձակվեց էդ մարդու վրա


Եթե Բարսայի կողմից չէիր, ուրեմն գոնե մի կաթիլ Ինտեռին պաշտպանած կլինես :LOL:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Տղեք, մրցավարը չպիտի մեղքը քավեր… Միլիտոյի գոլի վախտ թող մեղքը քվեր… Լավ ինչևէ: Պարտվեց ոչ թե Բարսելոնան, այլ պարտվեց ֆուտբոլը: Իսկ Ինտերը վաբշե կապ չուներ էս խաղի հետ: Մնում էր Մորինիոն էլ գար, դարպասապահ կանգներ: Հա, մրցավարը չպաշտպանեց Ինտերին, բայց կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվեց, ինչը երկրորդ անգամ մեզ համար ճակատագրական եղավ:

----------


## hamakargich

:Shok: Զլատանին պետք է կիլոմետրերով հեռու տանել ստադիոնից:

----------

Armen.181 (29.04.2010), Gayl (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Տղեք, մրցավարը չպիտի մեղքը քավեր… Միլիտոյի գոլի վախտ թող մեղքը քվեր… Լավ ինչևէ: Պարտվեց ոչ թե Բարսելոնան, այլ պարտվեց ֆուտբոլը: Իսկ ինտերը Վաբշե կապ չուներ էս խաղի հետ: Մնում էր Մաուրն էլ գար վռատար կանգներ: Հա, մրցավարը չպաշտպանեց ինտերին, բայց կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվեց, ինչը երկրորդ անգամ մեզ համար ճակատագրական եղավ:


Ոչ ֆուտբոլը չի պարտվել, Բարսելոնան պարտվեց և կապ չունի թե քանի հոգով են պաշտպանվում, կարում ես գոլ խփի, չէ ուրեմն անելիք չունես :Wink: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես Պիկեի գոլի մասին:

----------

Rammstein (29.04.2010), tikopx (29.04.2010), Tyler (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Սենց ֆինալները շուտ են մոռացվում, որտև ոչ մի լավ թիմ չի խաղում: Պռոստը կլինեն խաղադրույքներ, խաղին կսպասեն երկու թիմերի ֆաները ու ֆսյո: Բայց դե Էնտերը զիբիլ թիմ ա, չարժի սենց թիմերով ֆուտբոլի հեղինակությունը գցել: Ինտերիստներ, մի նեղացեք, բայց ձեր թիմը դասական выскочка թիմ ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե Բարսայի կողմից չէիր, ուրեմն գոնե մի կաթիլ Ինտեռին պաշտպանած կլինես


Չէ, ընդհանրապես: Ուրիշ բան, որ ասեմ՝ Սնեյդերի հաջողությունների համար եմ ուրախ :Jpit:  Թե չէ իմ համար միևնույն էր, թե ով կանցներ, որվհետև ոչ մի թիմն էլ իմ սիրելի թիմը չէր:

----------


## tikopx

Հալալա Ինտերին. Բարսելոնային խայտառակ արեց  :Hands Up:  Ջան Ւնտեր:

----------

Armen.181 (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Պիկեն բացում է խաղի հաշիվը, սակայն բացահայտ օֆսայիդում էր, հիմնական ժամանակին մնացել է 3 րոպե:


ես էլ այդպես նկատեցի  :Smile:  100% խաղից դուրս էր:

----------

tikopx (29.04.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Հիմա իմ համար արդեն մեկա՝ ով կդառնա չեմպիոն. կարևորը Բարսան թռաաավ: Մնացածը իմ համար կարևոր չի: Չգիտեմ խի էդ բարսային 2-րդ դասղեկիս պես չեմ սիրում: Ատում եմ:

----------

Armen.181 (29.04.2010), Tyler (29.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բարսայի երկրպագուները խաղից հետո կերևան հանգիստ եղի Հա մեկել լավ հիշի եթե հանկարծ, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով Ինտեռը դուրս եկավ ֆինալ, ուրեմն իմացի Բայեռին ջախջախելույա մի ուրիշ կարգի: Դե իսկ քանի որ Բարսանա դուրս գալու եզրափակիչ կարծում եմ անիմաստա արդեն մտածես Բավարիայի չեմպիոնության մասին


Ցավում եմ բայց երազանքները անկատար մնացին  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (29.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Պիկեի գոլը մի գուցե կար խաղից դուրս, բայց դրանից առաջ էլ կար պենալ… Կար Սեզարի ժամանակ ձգել… Ասում ես թե կարաս գոլ խփի, բայց մենք երկու հատ գոլ արինք: Տեսնես որ մի թիմը կարար տենց խաղացող(ավելի ճիշտ` չխաղացող) թիմին գոլ խփեր: Բարսելոնային հալալ ա, մինչև վերջ խաղացին, իսկ Ինտերը մինչև վերջ չխաղաց: Եթե Բարսան սենց խաղար, ես ամոթից գետինը կմտնեի, մի հատ էլ չատրա կհագնեի ու կգնայի կախվելու: Դե բայց, Ինտերիստները հիմա կասեն թե իրանք մեծագույն թիմ են, հաղթեցին Բարսելոնային: Բայց իրականում իրանք մեծագույն չեն, այլ անգույն են: Լուրջ ասեք, չեք մի տեսակ տխրի, որ սենց անշուք թիմը կրի լիգան: Մի տեսակ սաղ սեզոնը անիմաստ ա թվում, երբ սենց թիմեր են ֆինալում: Հիշում եմ Պորտու-Մոնակո ֆինալը, որ լավ քնել եմ էտ օրը:

----------


## ministr

Էս տարվա չեմպիոնը Բավարիանա լինելու  :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, ընդհանրապես: Ուրիշ բան, որ ասեմ՝ Սնեյդերի հաջողությունների համար եմ ուրախ Թե չէ իմ համար միևնույն էր, թե ով կանցներ, որվհետև ոչ մի թիմն էլ իմ սիրելի թիմը չէր:


Բայց մեկը իսպանական էր, զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու եք իրար այդպես ատում :LOL: , երևի պատճառը ինքդ էլ չգիտես, էնքան որ ադաթ ա դարձել :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պիկեի գոլը մի գուցե կար խաղից դուրս, բայց դրանից առաջ էլ կար պենալ… Կար Սեզարի ժամանակ ձգել… Ասում ես թե կարաս գոլ խփի, բայց մենք երկու հատ գոլ արինք: Տեսնես որ մի թիմը կարար տենց խաղացող(ավելի ճիշտ` չխաղացող) թիմին գոլ խփեր: Բարսելոնային հալալ ա, մինչև վերջ խաղացին, իսկ Ինտերը մինչև վերջ չխաղաց: Եթե Բարսան սենց խաղար, ես ամոթից գետինը կմտնեի, մի հատ էլ չատրա կհագնեի ու կգնայի կախվելու: Դե բայց, Ինտերիստները հիմա կասեն թե իրանք մեծագույն թիմ են, հաղթեցին Բարսելոնային: Բայց իրականում իրանք մեծագույն չեն, այլ անգույն են: Լուրջ ասեք, չեք մի տեսակ տխրի, որ սենց անշուք թիմը կրի լիգան: Մի տեսակ սաղ սեզոնը անիմաստ ա թվում, երբ սենց թիմեր են ֆինալում: Հիշում եմ Պորտու-Մոնակո ֆինալը, որ լավ քնել եմ էտ օրը:


Իսկ դու ուզում էիր կիսաեզրափակիչում հարձակողական ֆուտբո՞լ դիտեիր: Էս կարևորության խաղերում մի քիչ ճիշտ չի փնովել պաշտպանվող կողմին, եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև, որ տվյալ պահին հաղթողն է: Եթե հարձակվող կողմը խնդիր ունի գոլ խփելու, ապա պաշտպանվող կողմը խնդիր ունի պահպանելու ձեռք բերածը:

----------

Gayl (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Պիկեի գոլը մի գուցե կար խաղից դուրս, բայց դրանից առաջ էլ կար պենալ… Կար Սեզարի ժամանակ ձգել… Ասում ես թե կարաս գոլ խփի, բայց մենք երկու հատ գոլ արինք: Տեսնես որ մի թիմը կարար տենց խաղացող(ավելի ճիշտ` չխաղացող) թիմին գոլ խփեր: Բարսելոնային հալալ ա, մինչև վերջ խաղացին, իսկ Ինտերը մինչև վերջ չխաղաց: Եթե Բարսան սենց խաղար, ես ամոթից գետինը կմտնեի, մի հատ էլ չատրա կհագնեի ու կգնայի կախվելու: Դե բայց, Ինտերիստները հիմա կասեն թե իրանք մեծագույն թիմ են, հաղթեցին Բարսելոնային: Բայց իրականում իրանք մեծագույն չեն, այլ անգույն են: Լուրջ ասեք, չեք մի տեսակ տխրի, որ սենց անշուք թիմը կրի լիգան: Մի տեսակ սաղ սեզոնը անիմաստ ա թվում, երբ սենց թիմեր են ֆինալում: Հիշում եմ Պորտու-Մոնակո ֆինալը, որ լավ քնել եմ էտ օրը:


 Ոչ թե «մի գուցե» այլ օֆսայիդ էր, ապեր բողոքելու տեղ չպետք է ունենաք, Ինտեռը որ չխաղար կպարտվեր, բայց հաղթեց և արժանի էր, պաշտպանվել չի նշանակում չխաղալ:

----------


## Gayl

> ես էլ այդպես նկատեցի  100% խաղից դուրս էր:


Դա ամբողջ աշխարհը տեսավ, իսկ Միլիտոի օֆսայիդը ոչ մեկ չի տեսել, միայն ենթադրում ենք, որովհետև կողքից Միլիտոի գոլը ցույց չեն տվել:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մերսի:  Ջախջախիչ էր… 
> 
> Արծիվ ջան, էս էլ ասեմ, Բայերնը գերմաներեն ա, հայերեն Բավարիա են ասում:


Ռամշտեյն ջան ասեմ որ թիմի իսկական անունը Բայերն է, դա կապ չունի թե ինչ լեզվովա գրվում, իսկ Բավարիան դա Նահանգ է Գերմանիայում, իսկ Մյունիխը այդ նահանգի քաղաքը, հա ի դեպ ասեմ որ ես եղել եմ այդ քաղաքում  :Cool:  , հիասքանչ քաղաք է: Դե ի վերջո Բայերն էլ այդ քաղաքի ֆուտբոլի թիմն է:
Եթե ուզում ես համոզվես խնդրեմ ահա լինկը՝
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FC_Bayern_Munich

----------

Gayl (29.04.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Պիկեի գոլը մի գուցե կար խաղից դուրս, բայց դրանից առաջ էլ կար պենալ… Կար Սեզարի ժամանակ ձգել… Ասում ես թե կարաս գոլ խփի, բայց մենք երկու հատ գոլ արինք: Տեսնես որ մի թիմը կարար տենց խաղացող(ավելի ճիշտ` չխաղացող) թիմին գոլ խփեր: Բարսելոնային հալալ ա, մինչև վերջ խաղացին, իսկ Ինտերը մինչև վերջ չխաղաց: Եթե Բարսան սենց խաղար, ես ամոթից գետինը կմտնեի, մի հատ էլ չատրա կհագնեի ու կգնայի կախվելու: Դե բայց, Ինտերիստները հիմա կասեն թե իրանք մեծագույն թիմ են, հաղթեցին Բարսելոնային: Բայց իրականում իրանք մեծագույն չեն, այլ անգույն են: Լուրջ ասեք, չեք մի տեսակ տխրի, որ սենց անշուք թիմը կրի լիգան: Մի տեսակ սաղ սեզոնը անիմաստ ա թվում, երբ սենց թիմեր են ֆինալում: Հիշում եմ Պորտու-Մոնակո ֆինալը, որ լավ քնել եմ էտ օրը:


Էստեղ խաղալ-չխաղալու հարցը չի. եթե Ինտերը խաղացած չլիներ, հիմա ֆինալում չէր լինի: Ինտերը իր հարկի տակ ցույց տվեց Ֆուտբոլ, որը չկարողացավ անել Բարսան:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց մեկը իսպանական էր, զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու եք իրար այդպես ատում, երևի պատճառը ինքդ էլ չգիտես, էնքան որ ադաթ ա դարձել


 :LOL: 
Գայլ ջան, եթե անգամ բացասաբար տրամադրված չլինես Բարսելոնայի հանդեպ, երկրպագուները կհասցնեն էդ վիճակին:
Ես ոչ մեկի չեմ ատում. ոչ ոք այդքան չկա, որ ատեմ :Jpit:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ռիբերիին ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի դեբիլները էն խախտման համար 3 խաղով որակազրկել են, ֆինալում չի խաղալու


Իհարկե ափսոս է բայց առանց Ռիբերիի էլ տղերքը կխաղան ու շատ հավանական է հենց ՉԼ Գավաթը վերցնեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական.* *երեխեք, հասկանում եմ, որ արագ-արագ գրում եք, շտապում եք ձեր տեսակետը հայտնել: Բայց մի քիչ ճիշտ ու ընթեռնելի գրեք, էլի: Ոչինչ, թող մի րոպե էլ ձեր գրառումը ուշանա: Էնքան եք անելու՝ սկսեմ նկատողություններ տալը: Բա ամոթ չի՞, հայերեն տառերը չգիտե՞ք:*

*հ.գ. Թիմերի անունները գրում ենք մեծատառ:*

----------

Gayl (29.04.2010), h.s. (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, եթե անգամ բացասաբար տրամադրված չլինես Բարսելոնայի հանդեպ, երկրպագուները կհասցնեն էդ վիճակին:
> Ես ոչ մեկի չեմ ատում. ոչ ոք այդքան չկա, որ ատեմ


Լավ իմ կարծիքը կասեմ:
Ինձ թվում է հենց այդ թիմերն են այդ ատելությունը սերմանում երկրպագուների միջև, դա տեղի ունեցավ այն օրվանից երբ Ռեալը Բարսային, եթե չեմ սխալվում 11:0 հաղթեց և այդ օրվանից արհեստական լարվածություն են մտցրել և կարողանում են իրենց ենթարկացնել, թե Ռեալի և թե Բարսայի երկրպագուներին, բայց չէ՞ որ ամենակարևորը գեղեցիկը տեսնելն է:
Ընկերոջս հետ գրազ էի եկել. մինչև կիրակի դասի գնալուց թևին սև լենթ ա կապելու ու չի թրաշվելու :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Անհետաքրքիր խաղ ա գնում, արդեն հոգնեցի, մի գոլանի ֆուտբոլ ա, խաղի ավարտին մնացել է 10 րոպե իսկ հաշիվը 0-0 է, իսկ Ինտեռը 30 րոպեից կարմիր քարտով է խաղում, Բարսայի խաղացողները հոգեպես ճնշված վիճակում են, րոպեն մեկ Ինտեռի խաղացողներից մեկը հայտնվում է խոտադաշտին:


Գայլ ջան անհետաքրքիրը խոսք չկա բայց դե ֆուտբոլում պարտադիր չէ գոլեր տեսնենք  :Smile:  էն ֆուտբոլը որ խաղաց Ինտերը այսօր դա պարզապես գերազանց պաշտպանողական խաղ էր ու դա էլա ողջունելի քանի որ իրենք իրենց արդեն 90% ապահովել էին նախորդ խաղում 3-1: Ամեն դեպքում վերջի 10 րոպեն էր ինձ համար հետաքրքիր Պիգեյի խաղից դուրս գոլից հետո  :LOL: 
Կարծում եմ ֆինալը նույնպես հետաքրքիր կլինի, չնայած որ երկուսն էլ իմ սիրած թիմերն են: Բայց դե իմ կարծիքով Բայերն Մյունիխը ՉԼ Գավաթը կվերցնի, քանի որ նրանք ավելի գրագետ ու ճիշտ են խաղում (սա իմ կարծիքն է):

----------


## REAL_ist

Հետաքրքիր ֆինալա լինելու, նոր դեմքեր ՉԼ եզրափակիչում: Ռոբբենն ընդդեմ Սնեյդերի...




> Ռամշտեյն ջան ասեմ որ թիմի իսկական անունը Բայերն է, դա կապ չունի թե ինչ լեզվովա գրվում, իսկ Բավարիան դա Նահանգ է Գերմանիայում, իսկ Մյունիխը այդ նահանգի քաղաքը, հա ի դեպ ասեմ որ ես եղել եմ այդ քաղաքում  , հիասքանչ քաղաք է: Դե ի վերջո Բայերն էլ այդ քաղաքի ֆուտբոլի թիմն է:
> Եթե ուզում ես համոզվես խնդրեմ ահա լինկը՝
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FC_Bayern_Munich


 Բայերնը ինչպես ֆուտբոլային թմի, այնպես էլ Գերմանիաի նահանգի գերմաներեն անվանումնա: Բավարիան անգլիական տարբերակնա նահանգի, իսկ ակումբը հենց նահանգի անվամբա կոչվել ուստի և լռիվ ճիշտա ակումբը ևս Բավարիա անվանելը :Wink:

----------

Tyler (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան անհետաքրքիրը խոսք չկա բայց դե ֆուտբոլում պարտադիր չէ գոլեր տեսնենք  էն ֆուտբոլը որ խաղաց Ինտերը այսօր դա պարզապես գերազանց պաշտպանողական խաղ էր ու դա էլա ողջունելի քանի որ իրենք իրենց արդեն 90% ապահովել էին նախորդ խաղում 3-1: Ամեն դեպքում վերջի 10 րոպեն էր ինձ համար հետաքրքիր Պիգեյի խաղից դուրս գոլից հետո 
> Կարծում եմ ֆինալը նույնպես հետաքրքիր կլինի, չնայած որ երկուսն էլ իմ սիրած թիմերն են: Բայց դե իմ կարծիքով Բայերն Մյունիխը ՉԼ Գավաթը կվերցնի, քանի որ նրանք ավելի գրագետ ու ճիշտ են խաղում (սա իմ կարծիքն է):


 Իհարկե Ինտեռը անթերի պաշտպանվում էր, բայց Արծիվ ջան մի մոռացի, որ ես անգլիականն եմ սիրում, իսկ անգլիականում խաղերը գոլառատ են և ոչ պաշտպանողական:
Եթե ասեք ինտեռից մյուս խաղին բացի Մոտտայից ով չի խաղալու կասեմ կհաղթի, թե ոչ :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Լավ իմ կարծիքը կասեմ:
> Ինձ թվում է հենց այդ թիմերն են այդ ատելությունը սերմանում երկրպագուների միջև, դա տեղի ունեցավ այն օրվանից երբ Ռեալը Բարսային, եթե չեմ սխալվում 11:0 հաղթեց և այդ օրվանից արհեստական լարվածություն են մտցրել և կարողանում են իրենց ենթարկացնել, թե Ռեալի և թե Բարսայի երկրպագուներին, բայց չէ՞ որ ամենակարևորը գեղեցիկը տեսնելն է:
> Ընկերոջս հետ գրազ էի եկել՝ ինչև կիրակի դասի գնալուց թևին սև լենթա կապելու ու չի թրաշվելու


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ու ես կավելացնեմ, ինչ կլիներ եթե Բարսան անցներ ուրմն մենք էլ պիտի մեր հոնքերը կիտեյինք, ֆուտբոլա էլի, խաղա ով լավ խաղա թող են էլ կրի, ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ ով որ արժանի է հաղթելու թող նա էլ հաղթի: Ես բոլոր լավ թիմերին էլ շատ եմ սիրում, նա մանավանդ խաղից հետո երբ Շավիին նայեցի անկեղծ ասեմ լացս եկավ իրեն համար: Ամենակարևորը մենք իրար հետ լավ լինենք ու պատրաստվենք աշխարհի խաղերին  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (29.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բավարիա՞ իսկ խաղերը նայու՞մ ես:


Ո՞ր խաղերը նկատի ունես: Վերջինը նայել եմ` էն որ Լիոնին փոշիացրեց, էս թեմայում էլ մի թեթեւ գրել եմ: Իսկ հարցիդ նպատակը ո՞րն է:




> Ռամշտեյն ջան ասեմ որ *թիմի իսկական անունը Բայերն է*, դա կապ չունի թե ինչ լեզվովա գրվում, իսկ Բավարիան դա Նահանգ է Գերմանիայում, *իսկ Մյունիխը այդ նահանգի քաղաքը*, հա ի դեպ ասեմ որ ես եղել եմ այդ քաղաքում  , հիասքանչ քաղաք է: Դե ի վերջո Բայերն էլ այդ քաղաքի ֆուտբոլի թիմն է:
> Եթե ուզում ես համոզվես խնդրեմ ահա լինկը՝
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FC_Bayern_Munich


Գրառմանդ երկու ընդգծածս մասերը իրար մի այլ կարգի հակասում են:  :Smile: 
Պարզաբանեմ. համ ասում ես` Բայերնը անուն ա, կապ չունի ինչ լեզվով ա գրվում, համ էլ ասում ես Մյունիխ, որը München տեղանվան անգլերեն թարգմանությունն է:
München-ը հայերեն թարգմանվում է Մյունխեն, իսկ Bayern-ը` Բավարիա:  :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հետաքրքիր ֆինալա լինելու, նոր դեմքեր ՉԼ եզրափակիչում: Ռոբբենն ընդդեմ Սնեյդերի...
> 
> 
>  Բայերնը ինչպես ֆուտբոլային թմի, այնպես էլ Գերմանիաի նահանգի գերմաներեն անվանումնա: Բավարիան անգլիական տարբերակնա նահանգի, իսկ ակումբը հենց նահանգի անվամբա կոչվել ուստի և լռիվ ճիշտա ակումբը ևս Բավարիա անվանելը


Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ դու ճիշտ ես ես էլ եմ լսել որ այդ թիմին ասեն Բավարիա, բայց այդ անունը մեզ հասել է ռուսերենից ու դրա նման շատ բառեր, ինչ ձևով ռուսներն էին ասում մենք էլ տենց կրկնում էինք, իսկ ես փաստ եմ ասում որ Բավարիան դա այն նահանգն է որտեղ գտվում է Մյունիխ քաղաքը (ռուսերենով Մյունխեն) իսկ հետևաբար Բայերն էլ այդ քաղաքի և Գերմանիայի պատմության լավագույն և ռեյտինգով թիմերից մեկն է: Գերմանիայում և ամբողժ եվրոպայում դու չես լսի որևէ մեկից որ այդ ֆուտբոլի թիմին ասի Բավարիա, էլի եմ ասում դա անկապ ռուսներից է հասել մեզ ու էլի շատ արտահայտություններ, օրինակ ամերիկայի նահանգներից՝ Texas որը ռուսներն ու հայերը ասում են Տեխաս իսկ ճիշտ անունը Թեքսաս է: Իհարկե կներեք թեմայից շատ շեղվելու համար:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bavaria

----------


## Gayl

> Ո՞ր խաղերը նկատի ունես: Վերջինը նայել եմ` էն որ Լիոնին փոշիացրեց, էս թեմայում էլ մի թեթեւ գրել եմ: Իսկ հարցիդ նպատակը ո՞րն է:


ՉԼ ն նկատի չունեի, այլ իրա առաջնության խաղերը:
Խաղերը ՏՎ ով ցույց չեն տալիս, մի 5-6 խաղ նայել եմ և այնքան էլ դուրս չի եկել, միայն հետաքրքրեց, թե այս տարվա նրա առաջնության խաղերը դուրդ եկե՞լ են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ իմ կարծիքը կասեմ:
> Ինձ թվում է հենց այդ թիմերն են այդ ատելությունը սերմանում երկրպագուների միջև, դա տեղի ունեցավ այն օրվանից երբ Ռեալը Բարսային, եթե չեմ սխալվում 11:0 հաղթեց և այդ օրվանից արհեստական լարվածություն են մտցրել և կարողանում են իրենց ենթարկացնել, թե Ռեալի և թե Բարսայի երկրպագուներին, բայց չէ՞ որ ամենակարևորը գեղեցիկը տեսնելն է:
> Ընկերոջս հետ գրազ էի եկել. մինչև կիրակի դասի գնալուց թևին սև լենթ ա կապելու ու չի թրաշվելու


Էդ գործոնը իհարկե կա, բայց բացի այդ հաշիվը, կա նաև մի այլ հանգամանք :Jpit:  Գեներալ Ֆրանկոն Ռեալի ֆանատ ա եղել ու Բարսելոնային պատժել ա՝ բոլոր խաղացողներին բանակ զորակոչելով: Ու մինչև հիմա Բարսելոնայի ֆանատները չեն դարմանել իրենց վերքերը :Tongue: :

հ.գ. խեղճ ընկեր... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 



> Եթե ասեք ինտեռից մյուս խաղին բացի Մոտտայից ով չի խաղալու կասեմ կհաղթի, թե ոչ


Մատերացին կարծեմ :Think:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ո՞ր խաղերը նկատի ունես: Վերջինը նայել եմ` էն որ Լիոնին փոշիացրեց, էս թեմայում էլ մի թեթեւ գրել եմ: Իսկ հարցիդ նպատակը ո՞րն է:
> 
> 
> Գրառմանդ երկու ընդգծածս մասերը իրար մի այլ կարգի հակասում են: 
> Պարզաբանեմ. համ ասում ես` Բայերնը անուն ա, կապ չունի ինչ լեզվով ա գրվում, համ էլ ասում ես Մյունիխ, որը München տեղանվան անգլերեն թարգմանությունն է:
> München-ը հայերեն թարգմանվում է Մյունխեն, իսկ Bayern-ը` Բավարիա:


Կներես եթե հճճեցի քեզ, բայց Ռամշտեյն ջան դու ասում էիր թե, ահա գրառպումտ՝ 



> Մեջբերում Rammstein-ի խոսքերից Նայել գրառումը
> Մերսի: Ջախջախիչ էր…
> 
> Արծիվ ջան, էս էլ ասեմ, Բայերնը գերմաներեն ա, հայերեն Բավարիա են ասում:


Ես էլ ասում եմ անուները հեչ կապ չունի, եթե ուզում ես ճիշտ իմանաս ապա պետք է նայես տեսնես թե այդ թիմի անունը ոնց է գրվում իր այդ երկրի լեզվով և երբ նայում ենք դա ապա տեսնում ենք որ գերմաներենով այդ թիմին ասում են Բայերն այլ ոչ Բավարիա  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Պիկեի գոլը մի գուցե կար խաղից դուրս, բայց դրանից առաջ էլ կար պենալ… Կար Սեզարի ժամանակ ձգել… Ասում ես թե կարաս գոլ խփի, բայց մենք երկու հատ գոլ արինք: Տեսնես որ մի թիմը կարար տենց խաղացող(ավելի ճիշտ` չխաղացող) թիմին գոլ խփեր: Բարսելոնային հալալ ա, մինչև վերջ խաղացին, իսկ Ինտերը մինչև վերջ չխաղաց: Եթե Բարսան սենց խաղար, ես ամոթից գետինը կմտնեի, մի հատ էլ չատրա կհագնեի ու կգնայի կախվելու: Դե բայց, Ինտերիստները հիմա կասեն թե իրանք մեծագույն թիմ են, հաղթեցին Բարսելոնային:


Արի փաստերը շարենք կողք կողքի:  :Smile: 
1. Բարսելոնը սեփական դաշտում էր:
2. Բարսելոնն ուներ քանակական առավելություն:
3. Տարածքային ֆանտաստիկ առավելություն ուներ Բարսելոնը:

Ո՞վ էր մեղավոր, որ հարվածների մեծ մասը անկապ աննպատակ ու շեղ հարվածներ էին:  :Pardon: 




> Եթե Բարսան սենց խաղար, ես ամոթից գետինը կմտնեի, մի հատ էլ չատրա կհագնեի ու կգնայի կախվելու:


ԱՄենեւին մահդ չեմ ցանկանում, բայց թույլ տուր մի փոքր հիշեցնել Ինտեր - Բարսա խաղը (Ինտերի դաշտում): Գյոզալ 0-1-ը ո՞նց 3-1 դառավ…  :Nea: 




> Բայց իրականում իրանք մեծագույն չեն, այլ անգույն են: Լուրջ ասեք, չեք մի տեսակ տխրի, որ սենց անշուք թիմը կրի լիգան: Մի տեսակ սաղ սեզոնը անիմաստ ա թվում, երբ սենց թիմեր են ֆինալում: Հիշում եմ Պորտու-Մոնակո ֆինալը, որ լավ քնել եմ էտ օրը:


Նույնը կարա ասի Ինտերի երկրպագուն Բարսայի ու այլ թիմերի մասին, որտեւ մարդ եթե մեկին երկրպագում ա, մյուսները աչքին անգույն ինչ-որ բան են թվում:  :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ գործոնը իհարկե կա, բայց բացի այդ հաշիվը, կա նաև մի այլ հանգամանք Գեներալ Ֆրանկոն Ռեալի ֆանատ ա եղել ու Բարսելոնային պատժել ա՝ բոլոր խաղացողներին բանակ զորակոչելով: Ու մինչև հիմա Բարսելոնայի ֆանատները չեն դարմանել իրենց վերքերը:
> 
> հ.գ. խեղճ ընկեր...
> 
> Մատերացին կարծեմ


Հեչ էլ խեղճ չի մեծ-մեծ փռթում էր :LOL: 
Մատերացին սաստավ չի էլ խաղում, դե այսօր Լուսիոն և Կիվուն են ստացել, Սեզարինն էլ առաջինն էր, եթե Լուսիոն կա ուրեմն Ինտեռը պրոբլեմ չունի:

----------


## Rammstein

> ՉԼ ն նկատի չունեի, այլ իրա առաջնության խաղերը:
> Խաղերը ՏՎ ով ցույց չեն տալիս, մի 5-6 խաղ նայել եմ և այնքան էլ դուրս չի եկել, միայն հետաքրքրեց, թե այս տարվա նրա առաջնության խաղերը դուրդ եկե՞լ են:


Չէ, վերջերս չեմ նայել Բունդեսլիգան: Վերջին անգամ որ նայել եմ, իրոք լավ տպավորություն չէր թողնում Բավարիան: Բայց դե ֆուտբոլը միշտ անկանխատեսելի ա: Եթե Պողոսը Կիրակոսին հաղթում ա, Մարտիրոսն էլ Պողոսին ա հաղթում, դեռ չի նշանակում, թե Մարտիրոսը Կիրակոսից ուժեղ ա:  :Smile: 




> Ես էլ ասում եմ անուները հեչ կապ չունի


Իհարկե կապ չունի էս թեմայի հետ: Ես օֆֆտոպում էի:

----------

Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Հիշում եմ էն ժամանակ երբ որ Հայաստանում էի ապրում, նայում էի ՉԼ խաղերը և այն ժամանակ ՍՍՀՄ էր առնում այդ խաղի ռեպորտաժները և ամբողջ ՍՍՀՄ ով ցուցադրվում էր այդ խաղերը և երբ Բայերն Մյունիխն էր խաղում, ռուս հայտնի կոմենտատոր (հաղորդավար) Օզեռովը ասում էր Բավարիա (ռուսերենով) տեղից էլ մեզ եկավ հասավ  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

Բավարիան միշտ էլ լավ թիմա եղել իր պատմության մեջ նա մանավանդ 80-90 ականներին երբ թիմում փայլում էր Լոթար Մաթթեուսը և շատ ուրիշներ, հիմա անուները թեմ հիշում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հեչ էլ խեղճ չի մեծ-մեծ փռթում էր
> Մատերացին սաստավ չի էլ խաղում, դե այսօր Լուսիոն և Կիվուն են ստացել, Սեզարինն էլ առաջինն էր, եթե Լուսիոն կա ուրեմն Ինտեռը պրոբլեմ չունի:


Եթե հակառակը լինեիր, դու՞ էիր նույնը անելու, թե՞ դասի գնալու փոխարեն շոպինգի կգնայիր :Tongue:  :LOL: 
Եթե Լուսիոն չլինի, պաշտպանությունը 0 կդառնա:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արի փաստերը շարենք կողք կողքի: 
> 1. Բարսելոնը սեփական դաշտում էր:
> 2. Բարսելոնն ուներ քանակական առավելություն:
> 3. Տարածքային ֆանտաստիկ առավելություն ուներ Բարսելոնը:
> 
> Ո՞վ էր մեղավոր, որ հարվածների մեծ մասը անկապ աննպատակ ու շեղ հարվածներ էին: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Շատ ճիշտ է, իսկապես Բարսելոնայի խաղը նորից չստացվեց բայց իրոք չմոռանանք որ նա ուներ շատ շատ առավելություններ դիմացինի հանդեպ որը չկարացավ օգտագործել:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, վերջերս չեմ նայել Բունդեսլիգան: Վերջին անգամ որ նայել եմ, իրոք լավ տպավորություն չէր թողնում Բավարիան:


Ես էլ եմ դա ասում:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եթե հակառակը լինեիր, դու՞ էիր նույնը անելու, թե՞ դասի գնալու փոխարեն շոպինգի կգնայիր
> Եթե Լուսիոն չլինի, պաշտպանությունը 0 կդառնա:


Ճիշտ է ես շատ եմ հավանում նրա և իրոք որ առանց Լուսիոյի, Մայկոնի և Զանետիի Ինտերը կպարտվեր քանի որ ամողջ խաղի ծանրությունը Ինտերի պաշտպանների ուսերին էր:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե հակառակը լինեիր, դու՞ էիր նույնը անելու, թե՞ դասի գնալու փոխարեն շոպինգի կգնայիր
> Եթե Լուսիոն չլինի, պաշտպանությունը 0 կդառնա:


Կթուլանա, բայց զրո չի դառնա, ախր շատ հզոր պաշտպաններ ունեն:
Չէ էնքան մեծամիտ ձևով էր խոսում, որ համոզված էր իբր անցնելու էին, դրա համար ինքը բավարարվեց ՉԼ ում պիվայով ու ռակով :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Շատ ճիշտ է, իսկապես Բարսելոնայի խաղը նորից չստացվեց բայց իրոք չմոռանանք որ նա ուներ շատ շատ առավելություններ դիմացինի հանդեպ որը չկարացավ օգտագործել:


Ամեն դեպքում շատ տարօրինակ ա: Ես կասեի` էսօր Բարսան ավելի վատ խաղաց, քան Ինտերին հյուրընկալված ժամանակ:
Հետաքրքիրը անեւ էն ա, որ նույնը կարելի ա ասել երեկվա` Լիոն-Բավարիա խաղի մասին: Մյունխենում` լինելով սեփական դաշտում, Բավարիան հազիվ մի գոլ խփեց, իսկ հյուր եղած ժամանակ` 3 հատ:  :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ամեն դեպքում շատ տարօրինակ ա: Ես կասեի` էսօր Բարսան ավելի վատ խաղաց, քան Ինտերին հյուրընկալված ժամանակ:
> Հետաքրքիրը անեւ էն ա, որ նույնը կարելի ա ասել երեկվա` Լիոն-Բավարիա խաղի մասին: Մյունխենում` լինելով սեփական դաշտում, Բավարիան հազիվ մի գոլ խփեց, իսկ հյուր եղած ժամանակ` 3 հատ:


Եթե հնարավորություն տրվեր ավելի լավ կխաղային, բայց Մեսսին և Չավիին փակել էին, իսկ Բավարիան 3:0 հաղթեց, որովհետև Լիոնը խնդիր ուներ գոլ խփելու, իսկ 1:0 ից հետո Լիոնը կորցնելու ոչինչ չուներ և 3 հատ գնդակ էր պետք ու ամբողջ թիմով առաջ էին գնում և բավարիան օգտվեց:

----------


## DavitH

Կախեք Ալվեշին ու Իբրահիմովիչին սպանին իրանց ապուշություններով

----------


## Tyler

> Տղեք, մրցավարը չպիտի մեղքը քավեր… Միլիտոյի գոլի վախտ թող մեղքը քվեր… Լավ ինչևէ: Պարտվեց ոչ թե Բարսելոնան, այլ պարտվեց ֆուտբոլը: Իսկ Ինտերը վաբշե կապ չուներ էս խաղի հետ: Մնում էր Մորինիոն էլ գար, դարպասապահ կանգներ: Հա, մրցավարը չպաշտպանեց Ինտերին, բայց կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվեց, ինչը երկրորդ անգամ մեզ համար ճակատագրական եղավ:


Ունենալով 2 գոլի առավելություն ու 1 ժամ խաղալով 10 հոգով, երևի Ինտերը պետք ա գնար հարձակման ու մտածեր սիրուն ֆուտբոլի մասին? Խնդալու ա  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (29.04.2010), Gayl (29.04.2010), Starkiller (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

հարցը նրանում ա որ էս ինտերը չէր այլ Մորինյոն որը ֆուտբոլասպան ա իրան պետք ա զրկել մարզիչ լինելու հնարավորությունից ինքը ֆուտբոլը ռոբոտացնում ա, իսկ ես դեմ եմ ռոբոտացմանը  :LOL:   մանավանդ ֆուտբոլի

----------


## Tyler

Ինչ վերաբերում ա բուն խաղին: 


Ինտերը խաղում էր նենց, ոնց պետք ա խաղար նման պայմաններում: Ու դա անում էր շատ լավ, ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում պաշտպանները բաց թողեցին միայն Մեսսի անցումը առաջին խաղակեսի վերջում, մեկ էլ Բոյանի գլխով հարվածը երկրորդի վերջում: Գոլը հաշիվ չի  :Tongue:  


Հակաֆուտբոլի մեջ Ինտերին կարելի էր մեղադրել, եթե առաջին խաղում էլ սեղմվեին իրենց տուգանային հրապարակին ու հույսները դնեին 1-0ի վրա: Ես էլ իրանց չեմ սիրում, բայց առաջին խաղում նենց խաղացին, նենց տրամադրվածությամբ, նենց որակով, որ Բարսան երեկվա խաղից հետո պետք ա նայի ու սովորի  :Jpit:  Չնայած հսկայական տարածքային առավելությանը, խաղում էին շատ անգույն ու անօգնական խաղ: 


Իհարկե, ինձ թվում ա գլխավորը էս հակամարտության մեջ Մոուրինյոն էր: Երևում էր ոնց ա ուսումնասիրել մրցակցի խաղը, ոնց ա գտել հակախաղը, ու էդ իրա արդյունքը տվեց: Խավին ընդհանրապես չկար (մենակ խաղից հետո լացելուց տեսա  :Jpit: ), Մեսսին մեկ-մեկ թփրտում էր, բայց դե տենց պաշտպանության դեմ նույնիսկ ինքը բան չէր կարող անել  :Smile:  Իբրաեսիմինչի մասին խոսքերն ավելորդ են  :Jpit:  


Բռավո, Ժոզե, հալալ ա  :Cool:

----------

Davo'o (29.04.2010), Starkiller (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի բոլոր հակակիրներին :Smile:

----------

davidus (29.04.2010), Tyler (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Եթե երեկվա խաղի անունը ֆուտբոլ էր, ուրեմն ավելի լավա էլ ֆուտբոլ չնայեմ: Շուտվանից տենց “փախած” խաղ չէի տեսել: 

Մոուրինյոին մնումա իրան հավատարիմ` պաշտպանվել, պաշտպանվել մինչև վերջ:

----------

h.s. (29.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բռավո, Ժոզե, հալալ ա


Բայց դրա ցինիկությունը սահմաններ չունի :LOL: , կարմիրի ժամանակ քմծիծաղաարհամարանքախառը ծափ էր տալիս երկրպագուներին :LOL:

----------


## DavitH

> Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի բոլոր հակակիրներին


լավ ասիր




> Բայց դրա ցինիկությունը սահմաններ չունի


ցինիկ ասիր ու պրծար շատ կեղտն ա

----------


## Gayl

> լավ ասիր
> 
> 
> ցինիկ ասիր ու պրծար շատ կեղտն ա


Ինձ արդեն թվում է, որ կարող է ցանկացած ակումբի ՉԼ հաղթող դարձնի:

----------


## DavitH

> Ինձ արդեն թվում է, որ կարող է ցանկացած ակումբի ՉԼ հաղթող դարձնի:


բա խի Չելսին չդարձավ????? ետ Մուրինյոն բարսելոնից աբիժնիկ ա
հգ   կյանքումս երկրորդ անգամ ես Բավարիային եմ բալետ անելու

----------


## Gayl

> բա խի Չելսին չդարձավ????? ետ Մուրինյոն բարսելոնից աբիժնիկ ա
> հգ   կյանքումս երկրորդ անգամ ես Բավարիային եմ բալետ անելու


Թերին թերիություն արեց, եզրափակիչում հայտնվելն էլ վատ չի: :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ցինիկ ասիր ու պրծար շատ կեղտն ա


Մարդկանց թյուրիմացության մեջ մի գցի, ես տենց բան չեմ ասել :LOL: 
Gayl-նա ասել :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (29.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Հալալա Ինտերին. Բարսելոնային խայտառակ արեց  Ջան Ւնտեր:


Ապեր դու խաղը ընդհանրապես նայե՞լ ես: Աչքիս մենակ գիտես, որ 2 խաղի արդյունքով Ինտերնա հելել

----------


## h.s.

> Էստեղ խաղալ-չխաղալու հարցը չի. եթե Ինտերը խաղացած չլիներ, հիմա ֆինալում չէր լինի: *Ինտերը իր հարկի տակ ցույց տվեց Ֆուտբոլ, որը չկարողացավ անել Բարսան:*


Դատավորի մեծագույն օգնությամբ: Դրան պիտի կախեն :Goblin:

----------


## GevSky

Ստեղ տարբերությունը էնա որ Բարսան 2 խաղում խաղում էր իսկ Ինտեռը 2 խաղից մեկը խաղաց մյուսը պաշտպանվեց... հա մեկել կապ չունի որ 10 հոգով էր խուլ պաշտպանության դեպքում 10 թե 11 հոգի կապ չունի մեկը միշտ հարձակման գծում մնումա իսկ այս դեպքում դա եղած չեղած: Ուղղակի բարսան եթե դավաճաներ իր ոճին առաջի խաղում տենց պաշտպանվեր 3 գոլ չէր ուտի, 2-րդ խաղներ ավելի մեծ հաշվով կհաղթեր քանի որ Ինտեռը արդեն սենց չէր պաշտպանվի այլ ավելի բաց կխաղար :Smile:  Բայց ամենինչ լավա ինպես ասումա Պեպը անկախխ արդյունքից ոչ ոք Բարսայից չի կարող իր ստատւսը վերցնել որ ամենալավ թիմնա :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.05.2010), DavitH (02.05.2010), h.s. (29.04.2010), Yellow Raven (29.04.2010)

----------


## salatik

Իսկ սենց պահ կա չէ, որ Ինտերը էս տարի դառնա ՉԼ-ի հաղթող, մյուս տարի 4 թիմ կկարողանա մասնակցել Իտալիայի Ա սերիայից նախընտրական փուլերին , իսկ եթե չհաղթի ուրեմն 3 թիմ իրավունք կունենա:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կիսաեզրափակիչը բաղկացածա 2 խաղից ու Ինտերը ավելի արժանի ու ավելի ուժեղ էր Բարսայից: Երկու խաղերը ընդհանրացնելով Ինտերը ավելի լավ խաղաց:

----------

Starkiller (29.04.2010), Արծիվ (29.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Բայց դրա ցինիկությունը սահմաններ չունի, կարմիրի ժամանակ քմծիծաղաարհամարանքախառը ծափ էր տալիս երկրպագուներին


Հա իսկականից, շատ դեմքն ա է ախր  :Smile:  Լկտի, ինքնահավան, երկրապագուներին էլ ոնց կարում ջղայնացնում էր, հիմա երևի Կատալոնիայի երկրորդ հակահերոսն ա գեներալ Ֆրանկոից հետո  :Jpit:  

Ժոզե, մի տեբյա լյուբիմ  :Jpit: 




> Ինձ արդեն թվում է, որ կարող է ցանկացած ակումբի ՉԼ հաղթող դարձնի:


Հաստատ, մի կողմից ուզում եմ որ գա Ռեալ, մյուս կողմից էլ չեմ ուզում որ Ռեալը նենց խաղա, ոնց որ մեկ-մեկ Ինտերն ա խաղում: Բայց արդյունքների հասնելու համար ավելի լավ թեկնածու դժվար ա ճարելը: 




> Դատավորի մեծագույն օգնությամբ: Դրան պիտի կախեն


Եթե դրան պետք ա կախել, ուրեմն Էվրեբեին պետք ա քառատել  :Jpit:  




> Ստեղ տարբերությունը էնա որ Բարսան 2 խաղում խաղում էր իսկ Ինտեռը 2 խաղից մեկը խաղաց մյուսը պաշտպանվեց


Էն խաղում, որի ժամանակ Ինտերը խաղաց` ցույց տվեց որ Բարսայից ուժեղ ա: Պատասխան խաղում արդեն բացի պաշտպանությունից, միանգամայն արդարացիորեն կարար ոչ մի բանի մասին չմտածեր, ինչը և արեց ու հասավ իր նպատակին  :Smile:  




> Բայց ամենինչ լավա ինպես ասումա Պեպը անկախխ արդյունքից ոչ ոք Բարսայից չի կարող իր ստատւսը վերցնել որ ամենալավ թիմնա


Դե մի թիմ որ Իբրահիմովիչ, Չիգրինսկի ու Ալվեշ ունի....  :Jpit:

----------

Armen.181 (29.04.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> Դատավորի մեծագույն օգնությամբ: Դրան պիտի կախեն


Ոչինչ, անցած տարի ել դատավորի օգնությամբ Բարսը անցավ: Չելսի հետ խաղը նկատի ունեմ

----------


## h.s.

> Ոչինչ, անցած տարի ել դատավորի օգնությամբ Բարսը անցավ: Չելսի հետ խաղը նկատի ունեմ


Չելսիի հետ խաղում դատավորը կոմիտ սխալներ արեց: Բայց էն դեպքում ինքը անում էր երկկողմանի, իսկ էս դեպքում միակողմանի էր: Համել անցած տարի էլ Բարսա - Չելսի խաղի ժամանակ որոշումներ էր կայացվել ի օգուտ Չելսիի:

----------


## GevSky

> Էն խաղում, որի ժամանակ Ինտերը խաղաց` ցույց տվեց որ Բարսայից ուժեղ ա: Պատասխան խաղում արդեն բացի պաշտպանությունից, միանգամայն արդարացիորեն կարար ոչ մի բանի մասին չմտածեր, ինչը և արեց ու հասավ իր նպատակին


Ինտեռը ցույց չտվեց որ ինքը ուժեղա, ուղղակի իրա դաշտում իրա խաղը ավելի լավ ստացվեց քան բարսայինը, Բարսայի թույլ խաղն էր ավելի շատ քան Ինտեռի ուժեղ խաղը, բարսան գոլ խփեց ու ծովը ծնկներին հասավ, այ էտ էր իրա սխալը.... Իսկ Ինտեռը եթե ուզում էր ապացուցել թող ֆուտբոլ խաղար... Հիշեցնեմ որ անցած տուրում Սարագոսան 10 հոգով խաղ էր ցույց տալիս Ռեալի դեմ ու նույնիսկ գոլ խփեցին, իսկ Ռեալը կաշվից դուրս գալով մի կերպ հաղթեց.... Դա ևս ապացուցեց Մոուրինյոյի արդյունավետամոլությունը... որտեղ խաղին սկի չես ուզում նայես, կարաս հաշիվները վերջում նայես :Wink:  Ես ել կուզեի Ռեալ գնար Ռեալին ընդհանրապես էլ նայել չէր նիլի :Smile: 



> Դե մի թիմ որ Իբրահիմովիչ, Չիգրինսկի ու Ալվեշ ունի....


Չինգրինսկին հասկացանք, Իբրան էլ ինչ-որ տեղ.... բա Ալվեշն ինչ կապ ուներ :Shok:  Կամ քո պատսխանը ինչ կապ ուներ իմ գրածի հետ :Think:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.05.2010), Yellow Raven (29.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ֆինալի խաղը եր՞բա և որտե՞ղ, մի խաղա չէ՞ լինելու  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ֆինալի խաղը եր՞բա և որտե՞ղ, մի խաղա չէ՞ լինելու


Մայիսի 22-ին` Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (30.04.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> Չելսիի հետ խաղում դատավորը կոմիտ սխալներ արեց: Բայց էն դեպքում ինքը անում էր երկկողմանի, իսկ էս դեպքում միակողմանի էր: Համել անցած տարի էլ Բարսա - Չելսի խաղի ժամանակ որոշումներ էր կայացվել ի օգուտ Չելսիի:


 էս դեպքում միակողմանի էր, որովհետև մենակ բարսն էր խաղում, բնականաբար ավելի շատ խաղտում բարսն էր անելու: Իսկ անցած տարի չելսիի ճգտին որոշուներ կայացվելա թե ոչ, էդ կարևոր չի, կարևորն այն էր որ ամենակարևոր որոշումը չկայացրեց մրցավարը. 11 մետրանոցը բարսայի դարպասին խաղի վերջում, էն Բալաքնել իրան ճղելով մտել էր մրցավարի բերանը :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մայիսի 22-ին` Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում


Իսպանիա, Մադրիդ ու դրանից հետո Սաութ Աֆրիկա  :Yahoo:

----------


## Tyler

> Ինտեռը ցույց չտվեց որ ինքը ուժեղա, ուղղակի իրա դաշտում իրա խաղը ավելի լավ ստացվեց քան բարսայինը, Բարսայի թույլ խաղն էր ավելի շատ քան Ինտեռի ուժեղ խաղը, բարսան գոլ խփեց ու ծովը ծնկներին հասավ, այ էտ էր իրա սխալը....


Իսկ գուցե Ինտերը ուղղակի թույլ չտվեց, որ Բարսայի խաղը ստացվի  :Wink: 




> Իսկ Ինտեռը եթե ուզում էր ապացուցել թող ֆուտբոլ խաղար...


Ինտերը ապացուցելու բան չուներ, ի տարբերություն Բարսայի  :Smile:  Մաքսիմում պետք ա ապացուցեր որ ինքր ցանկացած մրցակցի դեմ կարա իրեն ձեռնտու հաշիվը պահի, ինչը և արեց  :Jpit: 




> Չինգրինսկին հասկացանք, Իբրան էլ ինչ-որ տեղ.... բա Ալվեշն ինչ կապ ուներ Կամ քո պատսխանը ինչ կապ ուներ իմ գրածի հետ


Ալվեշը մրցաշրջանի երկրորդ կեսում, մեղմ ասած, չի փայլում  :Jpit:  2 կիսաեզրափակիչների գլխավոր անհաջողակներից մեկը, եթե չասենք գլխավորը: 




> էս դեպքում միակողմանի էր, որովհետև մենակ բարսն էր խաղում, բնականաբար ավելի շատ խաղտում բարսն էր անելու: Իսկ անցած տարի չելսիի ճգտին որոշուներ կայացվելա թե ոչ, էդ կարևոր չի, կարևորն այն էր որ ամենակարևոր որոշումը չկայացրեց մրցավարը. 11 մետրանոցը բարսայի դարպասին խաղի վերջում, էն Բալաքնել իրան ճղելով մտել էր մրցավարի բերանը


Մենակ խաղի վերջում չէր, էլի կար 11 մետրանոց առնվազն ևս 2 հատ  :Smile:

----------

Armen.181 (30.04.2010), Vaho (01.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Բայց ես Գայլին էի մեջբերել ափսոս չի ուղղվում լավ ոչինչ կարդացողը կհասկանա  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (30.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Tyler, Հենց էն ա հարցը, որ Ինտերն ունի ապացուցելու բան. իրանք արդեն քառասուհինգ տարի ա չեն եղել ֆինալում: Իսկ բարսելոնան կարա իրան թույլ տա դուրս մնալ կիսաեզրափակիչից անցած սեզոնից հետո, երբ գիտես ինչ եղավ, ինչքան կրինք, ում կրինք, ինչքանով կրինք, որտեղ կրինք: Իսկ այս տարի Բարսան կարա արխային բավարարվի ԼաԼիգայով: Իսկ մյուս սեզոնից առաջ արդեն կլինեն տրանսֆերային նորություններ, որ թիմի ստատուսը պահպանենք:

----------

GevSky (02.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Ալվեշը մրցաշրջանի երկրորդ կեսում, մեղմ ասած, չի փայլում  2 կիսաեզրափակիչների գլխավոր անհաջողակներից մեկը, եթե չասենք գլխավորը:


Ծիծաղալու բաներ ես ասում, ենթադրենք մի քանի խաղ ինչ-որ ֆուտբոլիստի մոտ չստացվեց ուրեմն նշանակեց որ կլասով ցածր կամ վատ ֆուտբոլիստներ են :LOL:  Դու աշխարհում քանի ուտբոլիստ գիտես կամ իմացել ես որ բոլոր խաղերը լավ խաղան....
Հա Ալվեշնա 2 խաղ լավ չստացվեծ հետո ինչ.. ինքը նենց ֆուտբոլիստ չի որ պետկա փայլի, փայլողը փայլումա իսկ ինքը եզրագիծնա չափում: Տենց դիրքի ֆուտբոլիստները որ լավ են խաղում հիմնականում չեն փայլում, իսկ որ մի քիչ թույլ են խաղում միանգամից ենթարկվում են քննադատության:
Հ.Գ Մայկոնը Ալվեշից լավ չէր խաղում, բացառությամբ գոլի, որը ուղղակի ստացվեծ, բախտը բերեց ոտը մի կերպ հասավ, իսկ մնացած խաղերում ուղղակի չէր ձգում:

----------

Yellow Raven (02.05.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Tyler, Հենց էն ա հարցը, որ Ինտերն ունի ապացուցելու բան. իրանք արդեն քառասուհինգ տարի ա չեն եղել ֆինալում:


Առավել ևս, կրկնակի ավելի տրամաբանական ա, որ պատասխան խաղը խաղացին միայն էդ արդյունքի համար  :Smile:  




> Ծիծաղալու բաներ ես ասում, ենթադրենք մի քանի խաղ ինչ-որ ֆուտբոլիստի մոտ չստացվեց ուրեմն նշանակեց որ կլասով ցածր կամ վատ ֆուտբոլիստներ են Դու աշխարհում քանի ուտբոլիստ գիտես կամ իմացել ես որ բոլոր խաղերը լավ խաղան....
> Հա Ալվեշնա 2 խաղ լավ չստացվեծ հետո ինչ.. ինքը նենց ֆուտբոլիստ չի որ պետկա փայլի, փայլողը փայլումա իսկ ինքը եզրագիծնա չափում: Տենց դիրքի ֆուտբոլիստները որ լավ են խաղում հիմնականում չեն փայլում, իսկ որ մի քիչ թույլ են խաղում միանգամից ենթարկվում են քննադատության:


Կիսաեզրափակիչը հլը հեչ, բայց դու համարում ես որ Ալվեշը հաջող մրցաշրջան ա անցկացնում՞  :Shok:

----------

Gayl (03.05.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կիսաեզրափակիչը հլը հեչ, բայց դու համարում ես որ Ալվեշը հաջող մրցաշրջան ա անցկացնում՞


Ընդամենը մեկ փաստ` գոլային փոխանցումների թվով Բարսելոնայում այս տարի Ալվեսը երկրորդն է` Չավիից հետո :Wink:

----------

DavitH (02.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Վահիկ ջան են որ ինքը շատ գոլային փոխանցում ա արել էտ լավ ա, բայց հաշվի թե ինչքան ա անիմաստ փոխանցում արել կամ անիմաստ տուգանայիններ ա իրականացրել ուղղակի ինքը մի քիչ էլ պիտի ուշադիր խաղա ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի Էտ ես ամենաշատն եմ ուզում ինքը կարևոր ֆուտբոլիստ ա

----------


## Gayl

> Հ.Գ Մայկոնը Ալվեշից լավ չէր խաղում, բացառությամբ գոլի, որը ուղղակի ստացվեծ, բախտը բերեց ոտը մի կերպ հասավ, իսկ մնացած խաղերում ուղղակի չէր ձգում:


Իմ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ քո համար Բարսայի բոլոր խաղացողները ամենաուժեղն են և դու ավելի լավերին ուղակի չես նկատում, ի՞նչ Ալվես, էտ ովա՞, դրան համեմատու՞մ եք Մայկոնի հետ :LOL:  :LOL:  Մայկոնը իրա դիրքում ամենահզոր պաշտպանն է, իրանից ուժեղը չկա ու դու փորձում ես Մայկոնի համեմատես Ալվեսի հետ, ախպերս ծիծաղելի է: Հասկանալի է, որ Բարսի ֆան ես, բայց պետք չի ինչ որ խոտակեր խաղացողի համեմատել Մայկոնի հետ :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ընդամենը մեկ փաստ` գոլային փոխանցումների թվով Բարսելոնայում այս տարի Ալվեսը երկրորդն է` Չավիից հետո


Ապեր, բայց ինքը պաշտպան ա ու որպես պաշտպան թափելու բան ա ու հերիք չի համեմատում եք Մայկոնի հետ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

> Իմ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ քո համար Բարսայի բոլոր խաղացողները ամենաուժեղն են և դու ավելի լավերին ուղակի չես նկատում, ի՞նչ Ալվես, էտ ովա՞, դրան համեմատու՞մ եք Մայկոնի հետ Մայկոնը իրա դիրքում ամենահզոր պաշտպանն է, իրանից ուժեղը չկա ու դու փորձում ես Մայկոնի համեմատես Ալվեսի հետ, ախպերս ծիծաղելի է: Հասկանալի է, որ Բարսի ֆան ես, բայց պետք չի ինչ որ խոտակեր խաղացողի համեմատել Մայկոնի հետ


Եթե ես ինչ որ առումով չափազանցնում եմ, ուրեմն դու ավելի աբսուրդային ես չափազանցնում, դու ել ամեն գնով ուզում ես գցես իրանց.... Ալվեսը լավել համեմատելույա Մայկոնի հետ, նույն տիպի ֆուտբոլիստներ են ու խաղում են համարյա նույն արդյունավետությամբ.... կարա՞ս մի հատկություն ասես որով զիջումա Ալվեշը Մայկոնին... Թե չե Մայկոնին սարքել են եսիմ ինչ հա լավ ֆուտբոլիստա հասկացանք, բայց նենց չի որ իրա դեմ Ալվեսը խոտակերա:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե ես ինչ որ առումով չափազանցնում եմ, ուրեմն դու ավելի աբսուրդային ես չափազանցնում, դու ել ամեն գնով ուզում ես գցես իրանց.... Ալվեսը լավել համեմատելույա Մայկոնի հետ, նույն տիպի ֆուտբոլիստներ են ու խաղում են համարյա նույն արդյունավետությամբ.... կարա՞ս մի հատկություն ասես որով զիջումա Ալվեշը Մայկոնին... Թե չե Մայկոնին սարքել են եսիմ ինչ հա լավ ֆուտբոլիստա հասկացանք, բայց նենց չի որ իրա դեմ Ալվեսը խոտակերա:


Ես ոչ մեկին է՝լ չեմ գցում, Մայկոնի նման հզոր պաշտպանին պետք չէ համեմատել Ալվեսի հետ, հենց Ինտեռի երկու խաղերում էլ հզոր խաղ անցկացրեց, հետաքրքիր է թե 180 րոպեում քանի անգամ և քանի հոգի կարողացան խաբել Մայկոնին, Բարսայի հարձակվողներին չէր թողում շնչեին:
Մայկոնին խաբելը դժվար է:
Գոնե կասե՞ս այս տարի քանի անգամ ես Ինտեռի խաղը նայել, հա ապրի Ալվեսը պասեր ա տալիս, Մայկոնն էլ կարևոր գոլ խփեց ի դեպ Յուվենթուսին էլ շատ սիրուն գոլ արեց, բայց դա էական չի, որովհետև նրանք պաշտպան են, իսկ Մայկոնի նմանին չի կարելի համեմատել Ալվեսի հետ:

----------

Starkiller (03.05.2010), Tyler (03.05.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Gayl ջան շատ ես չափազանցնում: Քո ասած խոտակերի համար Չելսին պատրաստա 35 մլն տա :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl ջան շատ ես չափազանցնում: Քո ասած խոտակերի համար Չելսին պատրաստա 35 մլն տա


Եթե Չելսին այդպիսի բան անի ուրեմն մի խոտակեր էլ իրանք են, սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ այդպիսի բան կարող է պատահել:
Տղերք ձեր կարծիքով աշխարհի խաղերին Մայկոննա խաղալու՞, թե Ալվեսը :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

Գոոոոոոոլ :Yahoo:

----------


## Rammstein

Թե էն կռիսները ինչի Ռիբերիին տենց արին…  :Angry2: 
Դեռ հույս ունեմ…  :Sad:  :Cray:

----------


## Rammstein

2:0

 :Shok: 
 :Angry2: 
 :Shok:

----------

tikopx (23.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Ինտեր 2-0 Բավարիա

----------


## davidus

> Գոոոոոոոլ


մի հատ էլ.....

----------


## Rammstein

Ափսոս…  :Cry:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վատ չի, վատ չի...
Իտալիայի չեմպիոն. Չեմպիոնների լիգայի չեմպիոն...
իսկ երկրի գավաթի չեմպիոնը ո՞վա

----------


## Արծիվ

:Yahoo: 
Շնորհավորում եմ Ինտեր թիմին և նրա երկրպագուններին ՉԼ հաղթելու կապակցությամբ, մալադեց տղերք հալալա ձեզ սկզբից մինչև վերջ լավ խաղացիք ու հաղթեցիք, 1965 թ. հետո մինչև հիմա Ինտերը ՉԼ չէր հաղթել, այսինքն արդեն 45 տարի էր ինչ չեմպիոն չէր եղել և դա իրականացավ այսօր: Մի խոսքով բռավո Ինտեր դու միակ արժանին էիր այս տարի ՉԼ գավաթը վերցնելու: 
 :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Մնաս բարով 2009-10 Չեմպիոնների Լիգա  :Bye:

----------

Gayl (23.05.2010), Venus (23.05.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Մոուրինյոն արժանի էր: Հալալ ա:

----------

Արծիվ (23.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Շնորհավորում եմ Միլանի Ինտեռի երկրպագուներին, այս տարի Ինտեռը ճանաչվեց աշխարհի ամենահզոր ակումբը և կասկածներ չունեմ, որ Միլիտոն ՉԼ ի լավագույն խաղացող է ճանաչվելու և եթե Արգենտինայում սաստավ չխաղա ուրեմն Մարադոնան հիմարի մեկն է:

----------

Venus (23.05.2010), Արծիվ (23.05.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մոուրինյոն արժանի էր: Հալալ ա:


Ու ոչ միայն: Տղերքն էլ են արժանի... Բարսայի հետ խաղերից հետո` այս խաղում իրանց երկրպագում էի նենց, ոնց երկրպագում եմ Ռեալին  :Smile: : ՉԼ-ում ֆանտաստիկ խաղ ցույց տվեցին:
Բավարիային էլ ա հալալ: Տղերքը գրանդ ակումբներին ջնջելով, հասան ֆինալ:  Բայց դե, մի քիչ սիրուն չեր լինի, եթե Բարսայի դեմ նման պայքար ցույց տվող թիմը /մարզիչը/` չեմպիոն չդառնար  :Cool: :
Հանճարեղ մարզիչը` եկավ, տեսավ, հաղթեց ու հեռանում ա: Անհամբեր սպասում ենք Ռեալում  :Smile: :

----------

Արծիվ (23.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Շնորհավորում եմ Միլանի Ինտեռի երկրպագուներին, այս տարի Ինտեռը ճանաչվեց աշխարհի ամենահզոր ակումբը և կասկածներ չունեմ, որ Միլիտոն ՉԼ ի լավագույն խաղացող է ճանաչվելու և եթե Արգենտինայում սաստավ չխաղա ուրեմն Մարադոնան հիմարի մեկն է:


Ո՞վ ասաց որ չի խաղալու, բայց կարծեմ նա հիմնականի մեջ չի լինելու այլ պահեստային, քանի որ հիմնական երկու հարձակվողները լինելու են Մեսսին և Հիգուենը, ամեն դեպքում այդպես է ասվում:


http://www.southasiablog.com/2010/05...world-cup.html

----------


## GevSky

> Շնորհավորում եմ Միլանի Ինտեռի երկրպագուներին, այս տարի Ինտեռը ճանաչվեց աշխարհի ամենահզոր ակումբը և կասկածներ չունեմ, որ Միլիտոն ՉԼ ի լավագույն խաղացող է ճանաչվելու և եթե Արգենտինայում սաստավ չխաղա ուրեմն Մարադոնան հիմարի մեկն է:


Էտ երբվանից ՉԼ հաղթողը աշխարհի ամենահզոր ակումբ ճանաչվեց :LOL:

----------

Ապե Ջան (23.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ո՞վ ասաց որ չի խաղալու, բայց կարծեմ նա հիմնականի մեջ չի լինելու այլ պահեստային, քանի որ հիմնական երկու հարձակվողները լինելու են Մեսսին և Հիգուենը, ամեն դեպքում այդպես է ասվում:
> 
> 
> http://www.southasiablog.com/2010/05...world-cup.html


Հա գիտեմ, որ պահեստայինա, Ագուերոն ու Մեսսին են լինելու սաստավ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այսօրվա խաղից հետո Միլիտոն կգրավի Ագուերոի տեղը:

----------

Արծիվ (24.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Բարսելոնա ջանտ յուղի Մոուրինյոն գալիսա Ռեալ Մադրիդ


Բարսելոնայի ջանը յուղելու կարիք չկա ու մի խաղով կարծիք մի կազմի.. ընդամենը մի խաղա Մոուրինյոյի Ինտեռը հաջող խաղացել Բարսայի դեմ, իսկ դրա դիմաց հիշեցնեմ մնացած խաղերը՝ 2 հաղթանակ և 1 ոչ-ոքի Ինտեռի դաշտում, ավելին, Մոուրինյոյի Չելսիին 4-ից 3-ը հաղթելա Բարսան... Հետևություններն ինքդ արա :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Էտ երբվանից ՉԼ հաղթողը աշխարհի ամենահզոր ակումբ ճանաչվեց


Իսկ կարող ես ասել թե էլ ո՞նց են որոշում ամենահզոր ակումբին, աշխարհի խաղերը նրա համար է, որ որոշեն աշխարհի լավագույն հավաքականին, Եվրոպայինը՝ Եվրոպայի հավաքականին, երկրների մեջ առաջնություն է անցկացվում, որ որոշեն թե որ ակումբն է լավագույնը, իսկ Չլ ն որոշում է, բոլոր լավագույն ակումբների միջից լավագույնին, դե եթե լավագույնին որոշելու ուրիշ ձև էլ կա ասա բոլորս իմանանք, թե չէ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ անտեղյակ ենք ֆուտբոլից:

----------

Venus (23.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Էտելես ճիշտ բայց դե ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ հատկապես հիմա Ռեալին և իրա երկրպագունների խաղի արդյունքը պետք է հետաքրքրի


Միայն զարմանալ կարելի է, եթե Արսենալը սկսի հաղթել, բայց վատ ֆուտբոլ ցույց տալ ուրեմն հավատա, որ երբեք Արսենալի հաղթանակը չեմ ցանկանա, իմ համար ֆուտբոլը գեղեցկություն է և ես ֆուտբոլը միայն վայելում եմ:

----------


## BOBO

> իսկ երկրի գավաթի չեմպիոնը ո՞վա


գուշակի :Cool:

----------

Gayl (23.05.2010)

----------


## Venus

Ինտեր չեմպիոն այոոոոոոոոո  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: : 
ես զգում էի, որ  իտալական թիմ է լինելու չեմպիոն, այս անգամ ամեն ինչ շատ լավ է, մնաց աշխարհի գավաթն էլ ոչ ոքի չտանք պահենք մոտներս ու վերջ  :Tongue:

----------

BOBO (23.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Շնորհավոր ինտերի երկրպագուներին ու ինտերին տարած հաղթանակի համար

հ.գ. մյուս տարի կտեսնեք ինչ ա անելու բարսան ինտերին բմբուլները քամուն ա տալու  :Tongue:

----------

Ապե Ջան (23.05.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Համենայն դեպս Բավարիայից ավելի էր արժանի Ինտերը գավաթին: Շնորհավորում եմ:  :Smile:

----------

Armen.181 (23.05.2010), BOBO (23.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> գուշակի


հմմմմ....
Դե ես շատ գիտեմ, հո գուշակ չեմ:

----------


## BOBO

> հմմմմ....
> Դե ես շատ գիտեմ, հո գուշակ չեմ:


 :Jpit:  Դե Ինտերը էլի

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե Ինտերը էլի


Հալալա էլի: Հալալա էտ թմին:
Տիխարի իրա գործը լավել արեց մարդը:
Հիմա ես տարի Ռեալը իրան հույսա տալիս որ ինքնելա փառահեղ արդյունքների հասնելու:

----------

BOBO (23.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի 2009/10 թթ. մրցաշրջանի եզրափակիչը նման չէր ոչ մի այլ եզրափակիչի: Այն յուրահատուկ էր...ինչպես հաղթող թիմի գլխավոր մարզիչը: Միլանի «Ինտերը» 45 տարի անց երրորդ անգամ հաղթեց եվրոպական ակումբային ամենահեղինակավոր մրցաշարը: Սա լիովին մարզչական հաղթանակ էր: Ոչ, չի կարելի ասել, որ «Ինտերը» նման է անհասանելի ժայռի, ոչ, չի կարելի ասել, որ «Ինտերին» հաղթել հնարավոր չէր, բայց չի կարելի ասել նաև, որ «Ինտերն» արժանի չէր չեմպիոնի տիտղոսին:


«Բավարիան» խաղաց այնպես, ինչպես կարող էր: Ավելին անելու այս թիմն ունակ չէ: Լուի վան Գալը ստացավ այս թիմից առավելագույնը: Կարելի է այժմ երկար խոսել Ռիբերիի որակազրկման անարդարության, նրա բացակայության մասին:


Հետևեք, թե ինչպես էր ամրապնդում իր չեմպիոնական ամբիցիաները Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյի թիմը: Նա լավագույնն է, և ոչ ոք չի կարող ապացուցել հակառակը: Հնարավոր է` այս բառերն ավելի շատ էմոցիանոլ են...միանգամից խաղից հետո: Բայց նա արեց դա: Նա հավասարվեց Էրնստ Հապելին ու Օտմար Հիտցֆելդին. հավասարվեց ընտրյալներին: Դա անելու համար նրան հարկավոր չէր հաղթել հենց այս եզրափակիչը: Նա արդեն վաղուց ամեն ինչ բոլորին ապացուցել է, սակայն սա ևս մեկ ծանրակշիռ քայլ է:


«Բավարիան» ուներ պահեր, և չասենք, որ վան Գալի թիմը չէր կարող բեկել հանդիպման ընթացքը: Իհարկե, մյունխենցիների երկրպագուներն առաջին հերթին կխոսեն այն դրվագի մասին, երբ հանդիպման մրցավար Հովարդ Ուեբը չնշանակեց բացահայտ 11-մետրանոց հարված: Մայկոնը ձեռքով խաղաց, և դա ակնհայտ էր: Բայց դա չի կարող փչացնել այս խաղից ստացած այն էմոցիաները, որոնք ստացան Մադրիդի «Սանտյագո Բերնաբեու» մարզադաշտում ներկա գտնվող երկրպագուները, միլինավոր, հնարավոր է, միլիարդավոր մարդիկ իրենց հեռուստացույցների առջև:


Սա ուսուցչի ու աշակերտի պատմություն է: Զգացմունքային, արժանի ավարտով: Այն, ինչ արեց Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն մրցավարի ավելացրած ժամանակի երկրորդ րոպեին, մոտենալով իր դասատուին (վան Գալ) ու շնորհակալություն հայտնելով այս դիմակայության համար, ոչ ոք չէր անի: Բայց նա յուրահատուկ է: Նա տոնում էր իր հաղթանակը, ինչպես Նապոլեոնն իր հերթական հաղթանակով ավարտված մարտից հետո...


Այս եզրափակիչը տարբերվում էր բոլորից...Դժվար է վերհիշել ևս մեկ եզրափակիչ, երբ հաղթանակած թիմն այսպես զուսպ էր տոնում իր հաջողությունը:


Դիեգո Միլիտոն, անկասկած, աշխարհի լավագույն հարձակվողներից մեկն է: Դե հիմա պատկերացրեք, թե ինչպիսի թիմ է տանելու աշխարհի առաջնությանը Դիեգո Մարադոնան: Բայց դա արդեն լրիվ այլ պատմություն է:


Իսկ այս մեկն ուներ գեղեցիկ ավարտ: «Յուրահատուկը» հասավ իր հերթական նպատակին: Նա այսպիսին է: Դնում է իր առջև նպատակներ և հասնում է դրանց: Հնարավոր է` մենք վերջին անգամ էինք նրա տեսնում «Ինտերի» ղեկին: Եկեք նրանք չքննադատենք «Բարսելոնայի» հետ հակամարտության պատասխան մրցավեճի համար, այլ պարզապես հիշենք, որ նա «յուրահատուկ» է...



Մադրիդ, «Սանտյագո Բերնաբեու» մարզադաշտ
Մրցավար` Հովարդ Ուեբ


«ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ» (Գերմանիա) - «ԻՆՏԵՐ» (Իտալիա)
Գոլերը`0:1 - Միլիտո (35), 0:2 - Միլիտո (70)


«Բավարիա»` Բուտ, Լամ, վան Բյույտեն, Դեմիչելիս, Բադշտուբեր, վան Բոմել, Շվայնշտայգեր, Ալթինթոփ (Կլոզե, 63), Ռոբեն, Մյուլեր, Օլիչ (Գոմես, 74):


Գլխավոր մարզիչ` Լուի վան Գալ


«Ինտեր»` Ժուլիո Սեզար, Ձանետի, Լուսիո, Սամուել, Մայկոն, Կիվու (Ստանկովիչ, 68), Կամբյասո, Սնեյդեր, Պանդև (Մունտարի, 79), Էտո'Օ, Միլիտո (Մատերացի, 90+1):


Գլխավոր մարզիչ` Ժոզե Մուորինյո


Զգուշացումներ` Դեմիչելիս (25), Կիվու (30), վան Բոմել (78):

Աղբյուրը

----------

BOBO (23.05.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Շնորհավորում եմ "Ինտերի"ն ու նրա երկրպագուներին, արժանի հաղթանակի առիթով: Մոուրինյոն դեռ լուրջ բաներ ա անելու ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼՈւՄ… մոլոդեց:
Ռիբերիի տեղն երևում էր: "Բավարիայի" ձախ եզրը գործ չարեց: Մենակ Ռոբենով տուն չես պահի… Ինչևէ, լավ խաղ էր, հաճուքով նայվեց, ապրեն իրենք… 




> Հա գիտեմ, որ պահեստայինա, Ագուերոն ու Մեսսին են լինելու սաստավ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այսօրվա խաղից հետո Միլիտոն կգրավի Ագուերոի տեղը:


Ագուերոն Մարադոնայի փեսան ա, աղջկա ամուսինը, թոռնիկի պապան  :Smile:  Իսկ, հարավամերկացիների միջև, նման կապերը հիմնական կազմի գարանտիա են … (և ոչ միայն հարավամերկացիների)

----------

BOBO (23.05.2010), Արծիվ (24.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Իսկ կարող ես ասել թե էլ ո՞նց են որոշում ամենահզոր ակումբին, աշխարհի խաղերը նրա համար է, որ որոշեն աշխարհի լավագույն հավաքականին, Եվրոպայինը՝ Եվրոպայի հավաքականին, երկրների մեջ առաջնություն է անցկացվում, որ որոշեն թե որ ակումբն է լավագույնը, իսկ Չլ ն որոշում է, բոլոր լավագույն ակումբների միջից լավագույնին, դե եթե լավագույնին որոշելու ուրիշ ձև էլ կա ասա բոլորս իմանանք, թե չէ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ անտեղյակ ենք ֆուտբոլից:


Չե Գայլ ջան սխալվում ես, ՉԼ-ն որոշումա Եվրոպայի ամենաուժեղ ակումբին, ամեն մի աշխարհամաս ունի իր ՉԼ-ն ու հետո վերջում բոլոր իրանց ՉԼ հաղթած ակումբները հավաքվում ու իրար հետ խաղում են այ էդ վախտ որոշվումա ամենաուժեղ ակումբը աշխարհում: Անցած տարի Բարսան Էստուդիանտեսին հաղթեց Դուբայում և նոր ճանաչվեց աշխարհի ամենաուժեղը :Smile:  բայց միշտ չի որ Եվրոպայի Չեմպիոնները հաղթում են Լատինամերիկյան չեմպիոններին: :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բարսելոնայի ջանը յուղելու կարիք չկա ու մի խաղով կարծիք մի կազմի.. ընդամենը մի խաղա Մոուրինյոյի Ինտեռը հաջող խաղացել Բարսայի դեմ, իսկ դրա դիմաց հիշեցնեմ մնացած խաղերը՝ 2 հաղթանակ և 1 ոչ-ոքի Ինտեռի դաշտում, ավելին, Մոուրինյոյի Չելսիին 4-ից 3-ը հաղթելա Բարսան... Հետևություններն ինքդ արա


Ժամանակը ցույց կտա  :Smile:

----------

GevSky (24.05.2010), Ungrateful (24.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ագուերոն Մարադոնայի փեսան ա, աղջկա ամուսինը, թոռնիկի պապան  Իսկ, հարավամերկացիների միջև, նման կապերը հիմնական կազմի գարանտիա են … (և ոչ միայն հարավամերկացիների)


Հա ես էլ եմ լսել նմանատիպ լուրեր թե Ագուերոն Դիեգոյի փեսանա  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Եզրափակչի տեսագրությունը ինչ-որ կայքում կա՞:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եզրափակչի տեսագրությունը ինչ-որ կայքում կա՞:


Խնդրեմ փայլուն որակով
եթե գրանցված չես ասա տոռռենտ ֆաիլը տամ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Խնդրեմ փայլուն որակով
> եթե գրանցված չես ասա տոռռենտ ֆաիլը տամ:


Կարող ես ստեղ՝ քեզ համար ամենահարմար տարբերակը ընտրել:

----------

Ambrosine (26.05.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խնդրեմ փայլուն որակով
> եթե գրանցված չես ասա տոռռենտ ֆաիլը տամ:


Տոռենտը ի՞նչ ա :Xeloq: 
Եթե դժվար չի ու մեկ էլ եթե ուրիշ կայք չկա, որ առանց գրանցվելու նայեմ, տուր :Smile: :




> Կարող ես ստեղ՝ քեզ համար ամենահարմար տարբերակը ընտրել:


Հիմա նայեմ: Շնորհակալ եմ :Smile: :

----------


## Ambrosine

Էհհհ, ես գրանցված չեմ ոչ մի կայքում: Եթե էնպիսի լինկ կա, որ առանց գրանցվելու կարող եմ նայել, ասեք, էլի :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չէ ուրիշ կայք չգիտեմ, որտեղ կլինի, բայց եթե կուզես տոռռենտով փորձենք անենք՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ ուրիշ կայք չգիտեմ, որտեղ կլինի, բայց եթե կուզես տոռռենտով փորձենք անենք՞


Շնորհակալ եմ շատ, արդեն լինկեր տվեցին :Smile: : Կարող եմ էստեղ էլ դնել, որ ցակացողները նայեն:
Բացման արարողությունը էդ ի՞նչ սիրուն ա: Էս ի՞նչ եմ բաց թողել :Cray: 

http://www.smotrifootball.com.ua/new...010-05-23-1260

http://goal-online.ru/news/smotret_o...010-05-23-2801

----------

